# February 2015. 2WW



## Sharry

*Welcome!*​ *  This is a thread for Ladies TESTING between 1st and 28th February 2015 ,  *​ *who have had IVF, ICSI, PGD, FET, IUI or OI, Clomid/Tamoxifen or are trying naturally*​ [csv=] Name, TX, OTD , Result
Izzyblue , DIUI , 9th Feb , 
Smiley 723 , ICSI , 14th Feb , 
TwinkleEggy, IVF , 17th Feb , 
K25 , IVF , 18th Feb , 
Jade1985 , IVF , 18th Feb , 
Dolphins , ICSI , 20th Feb , 
gillian1 , IVF , 20th Feb , 
trish_88 , ICSI , 25th Feb , 

[/csv]

  

If you want to be added just let me know.

Sharry xx​


----------



## EllJay88

Hi Sharry, can I please be added to this thread? OTD likely to be 5th Feb

Hoping to see lots of BFP's

Thank you xx


----------



## Moonaomimoo

Hi sharry can you add me to this month now please after the bfn from this month  booooooo. Test day will be 21st feb! Agessssss away but just got to keep plugging on with the clomid.

Good luck elljay88. Wish you all the luck in the world with getting your BFP. What is your treatment atm?x.x


----------



## Poppy79

Hi guys!

Not sure when my otd date will but is looking like a day 5 transfer on monday

Elljay thought I might see you here 

hi moonamino hope you are well on this crazy roller coaster


----------



## EllJay88

Thanks, we are on long protocol having ICSI due to self inflicted male factor! Had EC yesterday & we have 5 fertilised. Looking good for 5 day transfer apparently but clinic will confirm on Saturday.

How about you? I don't really know what clomid is.

Good luck for your BFP too   


L xxx


----------



## EllJay88

Haha hi poppy, fancy seeing you here!! Xx


----------



## Shyeshye

Hi Sharry can you add me please, test date 1st Feb.
Thank.you x


----------



## mms

Hello, Sharry can you add me please...Im due to test Feb 1st. Had IVF, ICSI, PGD and PGS done this cycle. 3 embryos transfered at blastocyst stage. I really hate the waiting time though im only supposed to test 9 days from day of embryo transfer which btw was today. I really hope this works.


----------



## VickyT

Hi Sharry, if you could add me please I am 3dp6dt and OTD is 5 Feb. Thanks!


----------



## Stars and Rainbows

Hi
I could do with some support. I had my FET yesterday And today have had cramps all day much milder the. Af but I can notice them, I have bad tummy and brown very thick mucas clumps whe I pop to the loo. Should I be worried? I have read so many threaDs however never seems to dull my worry. 
I would love to hear from you . I'll sit here and wait 
Thanks 
Xxx


----------



## MrsNicolaB

No please don't worry I also had FET yesterday and they said font be surprised if you get spotting post transfer.


----------



## Stars and Rainbows

Mine said  might spot blood but this is like really thick discharge. I'll stop worrying, it must be normal  thank you for replying lovely


----------



## zozo_lou

Hi wishing,

Try not to worry - lots of threads I read say brown mucus is a good sign as it's old blood. The only time to be concerned is bright red blood discharge & if cramps become unbearably painful.

I had brown discharge on day 2 - 5 after my FET & I'm now 17 weeks pregnant with twins.

Good luck on your journey

Xxx


----------



## Blondie71

hehe could be twins, I had same after my FET but mine was about 9 hours after transfer, my twins are now 21 months! Good Luck


----------



## Moonaomimoo

Hi poppy I'm not bad thanks I'm normally quite calm all the way until the second week of the dreaded 2ww. How are you?

Hi elljay, clomid is a hormone tablet it suppresses oestrogen production and allows progesterone to increase so basically boosting eggs for ovulation. Mainly helps with pcos etc but I've been put on it. Waiting for our follow up on the 18th desperately to find out the next step.

Lol hi again shyeshye I'm bouncing back love but I'm getting so fed up of this month to month counting down. How are you feeling love? Hope it's your month.

Good luck to everyone else as well got everything crossed for you.x.x


----------



## Stars and Rainbows

Thank you ladies for you reassurance. I would be happy taking wait quads if it meant I got to be a mummy lol. I feel like I have waited forever, have a constant  mild low crampy feeling which is what worries me, that ad will come early saga in like it did on my last cycle. Only made it 7 days last time.


----------



## Poppy79

Hi everyone,  hope you are all doing ok?

Moonanino how do you find the clomid? I hated it, made me go a bit loopy got very paranoid about things.  I know what you mean about hating the month to month existence,  you feel like your life is on hold  

Et tomorrow as of yesterday we still had 4 good embryos so hoping to have 2 blasts transfered tomorrow and the madness of the 2ww begins again  x


----------



## Lounp10

Hey Sharry, my test date is 4th feb, I had to switch from IVF to IUI due to lack of follicles.....trying to stay positive though, this is our 2nd attempt at treatment we're heading into our 5th year of TTC lots of love and luck to you all x


----------



## klmch

Hi ladies! Had my FET of 5-day blast from DE on Thursday so am currently 3 dp5dt. Am supposed to wait 16 days to test!!! I am sure I will test at least a few days beforehand! 
Had a fresh cycle with BFN in December. So far this cycle I really haven't felt very much at all. No twinges, no cramps yet, don't even feel particularly emotional.... Hmmm, who knows?! 
Good luck to everyone!


----------



## mms

Hi klmch,
I don't get it!!! Why are you supposed to wait 16 days to test after a blastocyst transfer I have done IVF 4 times so far at different centers and all were blastocyst transfers  and I am always asked to test only 9 days late.. Which make seance anyways. Any woman literal phase is 14 days, given that the embryo transfer was on day 5 then that means your left with only 9 days.


----------



## klmch

I know. It seems a bit mad as that would put me at 21 days post ovulation. The only answer I can think if is that as it's DE /FET,  I am not producing any progesterone/oestrogen myself so I need the drugs to continue any pregnancy. I guess if women test and get a bfn, they may stop taking the drugs & potentially lose a pregancy which may not have showed up on a POAS until late ( I believe some women's don't get BFPs until a week after missed period) . 
Just my theory anyway!  Think I'll test early but if BFN, keep taking the drugs until 16 days past.


----------



## mms

You could be right.. But from what I know, embryos take between 7-12 days from day of fertilization to hatch and implant. It never takes any longer than that.. I wish you all the best dear.. *HUG*


----------



## klmch

You too mms! Fingers crossed!!


----------



## mms

http://www.unc.edu/news/archives/jun99/wilcox2.htm

Here is some usefull reading material. Xxx

/links


----------



## Moonaomimoo

Hey poppy tbh I'm not bad on clomid maybe I was already slightly loopy lol. Seriously though I don't seem to have an side effects but I've heard a lot of ppl day it made them feel awful! Good luck for tomorrow Hun I hope it runs as smoothly as possible for you and try not to drive yourself cuckoo in the 2ww.

Hi lounp10 that's a shame you had to switch treatment but will keep everything crossed for you love with the iui.

Wow klmch that would be an awful wait I would be desperately wanting to test early too. Wish you all the luck Hun but wouldn't blame you in this situation for testing a couple of days early!!!x.x


----------



## VickyT

KLmch - I am 4dp6dt and have to wait until 5th Feb so also a full 16 days including ET day, driving myself mad already analysing every little twinge- 2ww sucks!


----------



## SleepyT

Hi there. I just wondered if anybody else has a test date earlier than 14 days?
My ET was Sat 24th Jan and they've given me a test date of 4th Feb which I realised this morning is 11 days. Has anybody else tested this early?


----------



## Lilly83

Hello

Did you have a blast transfer? As if you did that means a 16 day wait so it's right, my old clinic says 18 day wait oddly 

So 3 day transfer + 11 day wait = 14 days 
5 day blast + 9 day wait = 14 days 

Good luck!! 

L x


----------



## mms

Waiting time or testing day should be calculated from date of ovulation or egg retrieval.. its constant and its 14 days. So it really depends which date was the embryo transfer. I had a 5 day blastocyst transfer so that make my waiting time 9 days only to test. 
I really have no idea why some centers would ask their patients to wait longer. I have asked me RE about this and he just said its wrong practice. Mind you my RE is one of the worlds top doctors in this feild and does around 200 cycles per month including some really challenging cases amd has been in this practice for almost 35 years now. So im pretty sure of what he is saying.
an embryo takes between 7-12 days to implant from the day of fertilization. And never longer. Once it implants it starts to release HCG. That is why some women can test early and get a BFP


----------



## Lilly83

My clinic said they say 18 to reduce to risk of people ringing chemicals in as positives and to save distress of the patients, as many testing before may show bfp but then its bfn by then 

L x


----------



## mms

Lilly83.. my RE told me once that its really important not to miss a chemical pregnancy. Because a chemical pregnancy gives the reassurance that the endometrium is capable of recieving the embryo and carrying out what it needs to do. And its only a matter of getting the right embryo in.


----------



## SleepyT

Thanks Ladies - oh right yes I had 5 day blasties, so that's why it's not 14 days. Ok good.

mms that is really interesting. I had a cycle some years ago which gave me a BFP but then normal period a couple of days later 
So going by your RE, that's good and hopefully my two little embies on board are the right ones! (Or at least one - fingers xed!!)


----------



## mms

SleepyT .. yes exactly.. thats good news and means that your uterus can do what it needs to do.. wish you all the best.. im waiting to test too.. hope this one works.


----------



## Lilly83

Good luck both of you


----------



## SleepyT

Thanks to you both and yes good luck mms!!!

(and I've just realised this is in the "FAQ" post at the top of the section so apologies for being one of them annoying posters   )


----------



## EllJay88

ET complete. One top grade hatching blast on board. OTD is 4th Feb, rather than 5th.  Eeeeeeek it's all getting real!!!

I hope everyone is well and this 2ww malarkey isn't driving you insane!

Xxx


----------



## t76

Hi All,
I rarely post but often  sit here reading away! I had my transfer last Thursday and have been told to test Thursday 5th. I'm so nervous, trying to make sure I do everything right and keep hold of embryo as this is last chance saloon for us. Any hints and tips you'd like to share? Xxx


----------



## laura19

Hi everyone I've never posted in this only joint today I had my embryo transfer on Thursday (5 day blastocyst) test day is 4th feb.. I'm so scared this is our first attempt so it's all new we was on short protocol and everything went so fast now it's dragging but I keep gettin cramps and feel like I'm going to come on, is anyone else getting this? X


----------



## VickyT

Laura19 - I had my transfer last Wednesday which was a 6 day FET. I have lots of twinges and slight dull AF pain too. I did a FET which ended in a chemical pregnancy in the autumn and I had similar symptoms so it definitely implanted last time. 

I have been on knicker patrol all day checking for spotting as I also had implantation bleeding last too - this time nada! 

This is my fourth ICSI 2ww- don't know how I'm going to make it to 5th Feb😣

Hope everyone else doing ok today!!


----------



## EllJay88

Hi Laura, I only had my ET today (5 day transfer, fresh cycle - long protocol) but have had mild cramps for about 3 days. I asked about it at ET and my clinic said it's completely normal. Apparently it's just because there's been so much going on in there for the past few weeks, added to by the fact that hormones are still getting pumped into us (cyclogest etc). And that it's likely to continue, oh joy!! Xxx


----------



## laura19

VickyT - glad I'm not the only one, I'm impatient at the best of times, anything I feel I panic I'm inspecting tissue and knickers constantly too, finding it so hard not just go buy a test for everyday. I hope the next week an a bit go fast for you and you get your positive result xx.                                                                                          Elljay88- hope all goes well for you too, x.                                                                    Let's hope test day comes quickly for us all good luck ladies x


----------



## Poppy79

Well that's me officially in the 2ww. 2 good quality blasts transfered this afternoon testing 8th February  X


----------



## ob7

Hi ladies can I join this thread? I had my fet Monday the 19th jan and test on the 3rd of feb. This was our last frozen embie from a cycle we had in 2011 which resulted in twins. I am now half way through the tww and going crazy this wait just seems so long. Hope everyone is staying sane in this tww😄


----------



## Moonaomimoo

Good luck to all the ladies that have newly posted to this thread and to those that have had their little ones placed in today. Wish you all the luck and lots of sanity during your waits. It's awful but got everything crossed for you.x.x


----------



## Izzyblue

Hello everyone. 

Sharry - can you put me down for 9th February please. I am diui as of today. Letrozole and 2 injections of gonal got me to the embryo transfer room really quickly lol. My day 1 was 16th jan so this seems to have flown by!!

Am determined not to test early or obsess over every twinge.  Ha.  Watch me test and stress!!

Take care 
x


----------



## Trin Trin

Hi there

I'm only 3dp2dt with 3 embies on board. I was disappointed that I didn't produce as many eggs hence a 2 day transfer. Top grades though and 4 cells....but I really don't  focus on grades etc.

This is my last attempt as the time has sadly come where I feel enough is enough:-( if unsuccessful. But i really really want this to work. I  keep feeling cold and shivery and wonder if anyone else has experienced this feeling. In bed I'm having hot flushes but I'm just feeling cold all the time. Slightly paranoid as I've experienced this previously while in early pregnancy which both ended up as a miscarriage:-(

Thanks


----------



## Poppy79

Hi everyone,  hope you are all doing ok?

Trin trin I know how you feel I have reached a similar position, I can't keep putting my life on hold 

izzyblue how did you get on?

Quick question is anyone else on utrogestan and suffering from really uncomfortable bloating? X


----------



## laura19

Poppy79 I'm on them the first few days of takin them I was so bloated and had nausea really bad but it went after a few days if using them xx


----------



## EllJay88

I've had bad bloating and wind (sorry if tmi) but I'm on cyclogest. If I'm honest though I've been bloated since I started down regging! However, lots worse since cyclogest xxx


----------



## mms

I am 4dp5dt or 9dpo.. I couldnt resist the urge not to test today and got a BFN.. i didnt have any sings of implantation so far, no implantation bleeding and no cramping.. I feel terrible so far and starting to lose hope on this cycle. I dont know how to keep myself sane during this 2ww.


----------



## Blondie71

Trin Trin hon are you on any immune meds? Feeling cold & shivery is often a sign of immune issues and esp as you feel it's something you've experienced before


----------



## klmch

Anyone had any mad sneezing fits??  I am 5 dp5dt and I was expecting a cold as I had a sire throat last week ( day before ET) but this is weird, more like hayfever? Few sniffles but no other sign of a cold, just constant sneezing!


----------



## VickyT

Morning everyone, I am 7dp6dt and getting strong AF pains. Really tempted to test but don't know if it's too early and scared of getting a BFN.
This is my fourth ICSI transfer and the last one ended in a chemical ( I had slight AF pains but this feels different). 
Anyone else have strong pains before and got BFP?
Thanks in advance


----------



## mms

Morning VickyT, 
Im on the same boat as you are. This is my 4th IVF cycle and the last one ended in a chemical pregnancy too. My OTD is Feb 1st. That makes today 5dp5dt. I couldnt resist the urge to test so I tested yesterday only to get myself dissapointed with a BFN. You are 13DPO so i guess a beta hcg blood test would show by now. Otherwise if you want to do a hpt then its always better to wait till you OTD. Good luck with that


----------



## Poppy79

Vicky t unfortunately the symptoms of af and a bfp are very similiar, I think the longest you can hold out without testing the more accurate the result, how far away from testing date are you? Stay strong x

Elljay I know what you mean about feeling boated since stims, this was just worse last night, I was snapping at dh and nearly started crying. The pain has gone just really uncomfortably bloated.

Mms that seems a bit early to test you can get false negatives, stay strong

Trin trin how are you feeling this. Morning

I hope everyone else is surviving the 2we

Afm well I have really been suffering from painful bloating, I think it is just by ibs reacting to the pessaries but it was really getting me down last night as it was really painful x


----------



## VickyT

Mms- thanks , I think ivf just gets harder and harder the more you do it, not feeling very hopeful today at all. Last time I tested 7dp5dt and got a faint line but honestly too scared to test this time especially after the rollercoaster of a positive ending in CP. I'm sure you know what I mean. My clinic (CRGH) insist on 16 days so only half way today...aargh!! Are you going to keep testing?? I've taken myself off to bed for a mope! 

Thanks Poppy- I've to wait until 5th Feb - praying AF doesn't show - I had lots of painful bloating last time which I attributed to the build up of progesterone- it really is miserable  hope you're looking after yourself. I've had a full week off work so a back tomorrow.


----------



## positivelyhopeful

Hi everyone.  Can I please join you? I had 2 early blastocysts transfered yesterday (day 5) and my test day is 6th Feb.  This is our 10th and final treatment.  We have had 4 iui, 1 fet and 5 ivf's. We are very fortunate that our 4th ivf gave us our beautiful dd 3 years ago.  We have since had an unsuccessful fet and are hoping and praying for a bfp this time. Wishing you all lots of luck and sticky babydust... the wait to test is so so hard     x


----------



## Melissa86

Hi
I am currently in the 2ww following a 5 day transfer of two morulas. Embryologist reassured me that they were good quality and about half a day from blastocyst! Her option was they are a bit slower but showing signs on moving to the next stage. Can anyone share some success stories from a morula transfer?


----------



## VickyT

Hello positivelyhopeful
Glad all went well yesterday; sending you lots of baby dust and hope the wait goes as quickly as possible


----------



## Whirl

Hi Melissa, I am in a similar situation to you, transferred one morola and one cavitating embryo at day 5.  I test Friday.  I have been very worried about it, but last time I had a two day transfer so trying not to give up hope. Good luck!


----------



## positivelyhopeful

Thank you Vicky. How are you getting on? When do you test?

Ph x


----------



## Stars and Rainbows

Hi girls just realised I have posted in the wrong 2 ww.
I had my nAt FEt last Friday and was a naughty girl toda, 5dpt and tested.I think I may have a Los, although could evap? have put my pic in the gallery under medical pics if you could look i would be so grateful as I am going loopy here. 
Baby dust to all.
Please pray this is our time.
Xxxxxx
Ps official test day 3rd Feb xx


----------



## mms

Hey ladies.
so today I've had major cramping in the morning and afternoon and afternoon. AF type cramping and I feel as if AF has started but everytime I go to loo theres nothing. For the rest of the day I just feel kind of weird in my lower tummy.. feels heavy.. not sure if its AF or hopefully implantation.. though I didnt get implantation bleeding AT ALL!! My OTD is Feb 1st.. I have mixed feelings about this and cant resist not testing.. thankfully didnt test today but im not sure how I'll cope by tomorrow....


----------



## VickyT

Evening everybody - I hope you are all holding up ok😄

Stars and rainbows- I can definitely see a faint line 😄😄😄!Fingers crossed for you.xxx

😄pH- my official test day is next Thursdsy so I'm half way! Going VERY slowly. Any tips to distract? I think I'll be better when I'm back in work tomorrow and have less time to obsess although the AF pain has been full on today. 

Mms- I had to give my tests to my husband who is now away for a few days - if I have them in the house I know I'll test. My AF pain is the same as yours. Trying to stay positive and hope its implanatation too. I had the pains all day and they eased off but are now back again. Nothing to do but wait it out! Or test- I might be visiting boots tomorrow😄

Melissa and Whirl- I transferred two day 6 blastocysts and one morula- the embryologist was very positive about them even though they were a bit slower to get there. I read lots of success stories online on the slower developing embryos and if they're doing well in the lab then they'll do even better in the uterus.


----------



## laura19

Hey ladies, I'm pretty sure I'm getting ohss again, I had it when was on stimms but i got given tablets to help it before EC and I've been fine since but today I feel like all over again really uncomfortable..1 more week to go til test day 😩 never known days go so slow xx


----------



## Whirl

Hi

Thanks Vicky that is really reassuring to hear.  I have been panicking about the quality of them as they were slow.

MMs, last cycle I was constantly running to the loo as i thought af had started, but I was pregnant.  The feeling lasted until about 6 weeks and then just went away.  I have had the same this time so really hoping its a positive sign.  I have also had no spotting or implantation bleeding on either cycle.

Stars and rainbows, I can't really advise as don't do early tests, but will keep my fingers crossed that you have a bfp.

Laura sorry to hear you are so uncomfortable, I hope it does not develop any further.

Whirl


----------



## VickyT

Evening laura19
Hope it calms down for you- keep drinking! I had mild OHSS last year and got myself checked out at the clinic to be in the safe side. It took a while to subside, I rember they gave me clexane ( think its to thin the blood)


----------



## mms

Hey laura,
Sorry to hear about that. Hope you get better soon. I keep hearing that you need to eat lots of protein to ease the OHSS. Not sure how effective is that.. i just hope you get well soon. Xxx


----------



## EllJay88

hey ladies, how's everyone getting on? 

I think I'm losing my mind. I'm symptom spotting already, even though it's probably far too soon as I'm only 3dp5dt. But I have the nose of a bloodhound at the minute. and that's about it! I've been getting myself upset this morning because there are no symptoms. For the first time I'm starting to think there's a chance that this might not work. I've never entertained the idea before, and been very positive, possibly even a bit cocky. We have no frosties and no money tree, so we really need this to work for us. I've even been talking to my tummy, telling our blast who I am and how loved it is etc. I think I've gone mad!!!


----------



## Tabby_cat

Hi everyone, can I join you? I have had FET, I had a 5AB blast transferred today, testing day is 10/2


----------



## mms

Hi ladies,
So I woke up this morning not feeling anything at all.. AF cramping kicked back in early afternoon. Went to the loo and had some spotting. I'll try to stay positive and hope its implantation bleeding.. but to be honest I'm already starting to worry. Its really hard to stay positive when going through IVF although im usually an optimistic person.. oh well i came here to vent.


----------



## Stars and Rainbows

Hi ladies thanks for all of your support.my clinic randomly called today which wasn't planned. The nurse told me off for testing and told me to call OTD which is Monday. I'll called hubby to relay my telling off which he agreed with! The nurse then called back after t mins saying Oxford are happy with my test and booked me a scan date. I'm now worried it might go wrong and totally agree that testing early doesn't help the time go any faster. Please all pray it will be ok for us. I am positive but I do feel naughty xx


----------



## laura19

Thanks ladies I'm feeling a bit better today been constantly drinkin water and hardly done anything at work, it seems to of helped a bit x


----------



## Archied

Hi I'd love to join!!  Had a g1 fully hatched blast transferred today. Otd around the 10th!
This is my 10th transfer overall with a ds born in 2013 
This is my 3rd transfer since he was born, last two were chemicals.


----------



## VickyT

Evening everyone. 
Wondering if anyone has experienced light headedness whilst on progesterone. I'm on pronto gets, prognova and crinone gel- lots! 
I'm now 8dp6dt and have 6 more days until OTD. 
Vx


----------



## klmch

Hi ladies, 
Vicky, yes I've definitely been lightheaded on progesterone before. Sounds like you are on high doses too!
I'm 7dp5dt and haven't really had many symptoms. It was a DE FET so I'm on both oestrogen & progesterone, so guess I could put a lot if symptoms down to those anyway.
Here's a funny thing though- although not many symptoms at all this time, last few days I have had a few mild AF type cramps..... But only in the evening!  Been fine all day then from about 7-10, occasional mild cramps. Anyone else had this??


----------



## VickyT

Thanks Klmch - I think my progesterone levels must have got higher this time as the lightheaded ness came about 10 days later than now (I was pregnant but ended in  a CP) - seems no two cycles are the same. This 2ww is driving me nuts and trying very hard not to test! 
My AF pains have stopped now but I was the opposite- had them mostly in the daytime and then eased off in the evening-sorry I'm no help at all!


----------



## mms

I have  full blown AF type bleeding and today is 7dp5dt.  I've lost hope for this cycle. Went to do a beta hcg just to be sure and it came back at 0. 
In all 4 cycles my AF starts way earlier than my OTD. I did mention this to my RE and they only prescribed me extra progestrone this time. I feel so sad and bitter and just dont understand why its not working for me


----------



## Poppy79

Mms  soo sorry to read your post. I think some clinics put a test date a few days after when your period was due, based on a 28 day cycle and ec as ovulation.  Know that is what my clinic do I am dreading next weds as on my first failed cycle that was when af came and my test date is not till next Sunday. I know won't make you feel better but mayb a bit of an explanation. Lots of love and bigs hugs we all feel your pain. Stay strong  

klmch I have been getting a bit light headd I think it is the progesterone

Archied and tabby cat welcome to the 2ww zone madness   hope you are doing ok?

Star and rainbows that's brillant news 

I hope everyone else is doing ok?

Afm well trying not going too mad, still rather bloated gets more painful in the evening  the progesterone really does not agree with me x


----------



## VickyT

Mms- sorry to read your post this morning- I know exactly  how you feel- it seems to me that IVF is a lottery.   that's how I feel anyway- however much you put in to it, eating well, looking after yourself, taking all the vitamins and medication, acupunture, no caffeine, alcohol etc... I find it very disheartening too whilst trying to stay positive and tell myself one day it will be my turn. I hope it will be your turn soon too. Big hug.


----------



## LisaFerny

Hi Ladies

Just thought i'd pop in for some moral support  

I had 2 x 5d blasts transferred on Monday (over in Athens) & i'm driving myself mad today!
I've pretty much convinced myself that it hasn't worked and making myself feel a bit down  

The trouble is i've never been pregnant so don't even know how i should feel but i seem to be analysing every little pain & hoping it's implantation!
Normally i would de-stress with a nice glass of Merlot but a green tea just doesn't have the same effect!  

Anyway, i feel a bit better now i've got that off my chest!

Positive vibes to you all xxx


----------



## Blondie71

Mms I think you were relying on this cycle as you need a sibling for your son to get better right?? I really hope things turn around and you get your bfp but if not please can I recommend you have a chat with Penny at Serum in Greece, she has such good success with complicated cases and repeated failures, she will go to the root cause to find you a solution, you will lose nothing in having a chat through skype with her x


----------



## Blondie71

ps check out Agates file on IVF failure and causes such a wealth of info (you'll find it on starting out board -immune issues and investigations) x


----------



## Blondie71

Hi Lisa I see you've been in great hands with Penny already   best of luck to you and relax what will be will be... x


----------



## LisaFerny

Thanks *Blondie*

I'll second your advice to *Mms*, we found Penny to be wonderful, we've never even got our embies to the blast stage in the UK & we now have another five on ice back in Athens! 

x


----------



## Blondie71

Brilliant news Lisa I have 5 on ice with Penny too!! Maybe we'll be there for siblings next time together   x


----------



## LisaFerny

I'll look forward to that


----------



## positivelyhopeful

Hi everyone.

Mms I am so sorry to read your news    

Vicky I have no tips at all I am constantly thinking about test day and just praying and hoping like mad. I'm getting hardly any sleep as I'm waking around 4am and that's me up for the day. It's awful lol. I really was never this bad with any of my other cycles. I need to get a grip ha ha

Laura I'm pleased your feeling better   

Elljay88 your not going mad I talk to my tummy to (when noones about) I keep thinking it will work then I think no it won't it's just so hard... Let's try and be positive Pupo!!!

Tabby, archied,  klmch, poppy, and Lisa I hope your all ok.

Stars and rainbows woohoo!!    That's fab news congratulations! When is your scan booked for? 

I hope you are all coping well and sorry if I have missed anyone out. 

Afm  I wish I had a little door in my tummy so I could just have a peek and see my little precious embies and make sure they are settling in nicely    

Thinking of you all 

PH


----------



## mms

Thank you ladies I appreciate your help.. had a look at IVF serum website.. looks promissing I hope. I had a couple of immunological testing done and all comes back normal.. is Penny a nurse at the center? How can I get in contact with her


----------



## mms

Blodie71.. yes my son was born with a serious genetic blood disease.. he might need bone marrow transplant. So yes we need a saviour sibling.. and we also want another baby...


----------



## Izzyblue

Hi everyone

Fingers crossed etc etc... Love reading the stories of everyone sharing this horrible 2ww!!

My question... Am 5dpiui. Was convinced I was not going to symptom spot but it's occurred to me today that my tummy feels strange!! Feels like a quivery / butterfly type.  I can't remember what a cramp is like lol as I never got any AF pains and with my ivf, I was far too dosed up on meds to know what was a side effect and what was my body 

So .... Quivery / butterfly? Anyone else know the feeling?

😄 🌈


----------



## Blondie71

Hi mms Penny is the clinical director at serum and her husband is the embryologist so very much a family affair   the approach is completely customised and she will look at your history and help make sense of what's happened and possibly what could help you next time for a different outcome!

Her name is Penny Abatzi and if you look on Serum's website you'll see a contact form you can fill out, she will reply fairly quickly to schedule a chat via skype with you or you can email her if you prefer, she's lovely and you won't be sorry if you try her, you only have to look on Greece boards to see lots of her success stories xox


----------



## Hopefulash

Hi Sharry, can you please add me. Test day is 12th Feb. I had an FET with a 3AA Blast. I am absolutely full of a cold - coughing swollen, sore throat and all that comes with it. It started  on the day of transfer and today is the worst day so far. Does anyone know if this will effect anything? I am trying to pluck up the enegy to go to the doctors and see if I can get antibiotics. 

Good luck to everyone in the 2WW.


----------



## mms

Hi Blonie71,
Well I emailed them and got an answer from Katie. Unfortunatly HLA matching is illegal in Greece ... I honestly have no idea why. They can only offer PGD to rule out the genetic disease and PGS to rule out chromosomal abnormalities


----------



## mms

Along with Reproductive Immunology screening


----------



## Blondie71

Oh that is a shame  What clinic are you with at the minute?

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=305571.msg5437193#msg5437193

Found something for you x


----------



## mms

Thanks Blondie71 so much for trying to help.. but DQ alpha is not what im looking for though i am considering more reproductive immunological testing after 4 failed IVF cycles and no apparent reason as to why they failed.
what Iam looking for is tissue HLA matching for my diseased child. To make sure that the transfered embryo is free from the genetic disease as well as a tissue HLA match to my diseased child. Once a pregnancy is acheive and the baby is born the stem cells from the placenta and cord blood are saved and used later on for Bone marrow transplant for my child.


----------



## honkiepink

Hello can I be added please - OTD 4th Feb!
Well this has been the longest two weeks ever! Today is my 9th day after et and I have a brown/pink discharge? Anyone else have this? Sorry tmi xx


----------



## MrsSKB

Hi,

Can I join this group, please?  Had transfer on 26/01 and test date is 08/02.  Am having a slight bleed   and just wondering if others have had the same.  I posted in the January group too but realised it was the wrong one.

Anyway, good luck everyone x


----------



## LisaFerny

Hi Ladies, I had my transfer on 26th & i'm driving myself mad analysing every twinge & pain, i'm also inspecting my underwear way more than is healthy! TMi?!  

I haven't yet had the pleasure of a BFP myself but i've read that spotting can happen during impantation, so this might be a good thing?

Best wishes & positive thoughts to you both


----------



## MrsSKB

Hi LisaFerny - so is your test date the 8th of Feb too?  (I don't know all the abbreviations!)
I have my fingers crossed it isn't anything bad - I know they were a little worried about my ovaries when they did the egg transfer as they were inflammed so just wondering if it's something to do with that as feeling quite crampy.  Am drinking more fluids in the last 7 days than I think I've ever drunk in my life

Positive thoughts to you too


----------



## LisaFerny

No *MrsSKB*, my test is on the 6th, but i'll probably do a pee stick on 4th.

The trouble is, every cycle i've done i've had different meds so i just can't gauge whether things are going good or bad, i had some stabbing pains & what feels like normal AF pains today so just hoping for the best.

I'll keep my fingers crossed that yours are implanting as we speak


----------



## Honey83

Hi Ladies  
Hoping I can join this group. 
My test day is 5th Feb. 

I had a few minor twinges on day 2/3 then nothing. What I'm finding strange today is that I have had sore boobs since my Trigger shot and today I woke up and they have returned to normal :/ so now I have 0 symptoms at all. Has anyone else had this? I'm day6 past 5 day transfer today. 
Good luck to everyone one of you xxx


----------



## goingforthemiracle

Hello ladies. Can i join the group?

I had 3 beautiful perfect blastocysts transfered yesterday. My otd should be Feb 12. I am having af symptoms sunce yeaterday, but it might be too early for symptoms i guess...

Mms did you test today?


----------



## goingforthemiracle

Mms so so sorry, i just read your post now. I am really sorry hun. Hope you are ok.


----------



## MrsSKB

Hi all

How is everyone this morning?

I woke up this morning and still have some bleeding and slight cramping - not overly sure what's going on. Will give the clinic a call tomorrow and find out what they think.  To my mind it is too early for AF but we'll see. My other half is being more than positive for the both of us.
xx


----------



## VickyT

Afternoon everyone and hello to anyone new- hope you're all doing ok😄
I am 11dp6dt and have had lightheadedness for last 4 days now- not sure if it's a good sign or simply the progesterone shots. I have decided to test on Wednesday morning which will be 14dp6dt.
Anyone else experiencing fuzzy lightheadedness?


----------



## Poppy79

feeling like I am entering the twilight zone of the 2ww. Although my OTD date is not until next Sunday 8th, I am starting to get a bit panicky. On my first fresh cycle AF showed herself 13 days after ec and that would be Tuesday. I feel like I am going completely mad as I inspect the perssary applicator after using it. Then this afternoon I thought I saw something pinky but then again was it just excess pessary (sorry TMI), I just feel soo run down, headachy, bloated,  a bit sicky when I eat, not liking tea. Could be anything or could be something, who knows and it is the not knowing which I hate most. sorry for the little rant   x

Welcome to all the newbies, hope everyone else is ok?


----------



## honkiepink

Hello all.
So I'm experiencing spotting at the moment. It's my 10th day after having a 5 day blast put back in.I have no symptoms for AF but (tmi) have brown/pink bleeding not much but enough to notice it. Has anyone else exexperienced this?
Vickyt - I have had a few days of fuzziness and lightheaded.  the last three days I have suffered from headaches. The other day I had to go to bed at 4 in the afternoon as my head was that bad. I have been trying to drink more water and it has helped a little bit. 
I am counting down the day! I have got three more sleeps until test day!! I'm so tempted to do a test before Wednesday just so I know but I'm not going to.gosh it's so hard 😭 xx


----------



## Archied

Honkiepink dare I say it but I would think any test would be pretty accurate at 10dp5dt...... Just putting it out there!!!😝


----------



## klmch

Honkiepink, I'm with you on 10dp5dt and also not yet tested! I've done DE at a clinic in Prague so no blood test, just need to POAS and OTDS is 16 days post transfer! As Archie says, most tests would be accurate by now, but I am still dithering about. I think the issue is that as it DE, I still have to take my meds up to OTD just in case ( a very small % of people get false negs on HPT so I guess they give you a week longer just to make sure). So I haven't been too tempted to test early as it's a bfn, I'll still have to take the meds & then will be really miserable!  That probably sounds really negative, but this is my 2nd DE attempt, I've never had a bfp in my life & I think getting bfn on my first DE attempt knocked my confidence a bit! Still hopeful but can't say I'm expecting great things... 
I am also getting quite a lot if headaches by the way, but obviously not sure if it's the meds!


----------



## TAliyA

Honkiepink and klmch

Just want to say please stay positive and *believe *you are pregnant  I'm11dp5dt today but I'm one of the naughty ones that started testing at 5dpt and to my shock it was positive so I've tested every day since just to be sure. I am hoping you both get your BFPs, I am sending lots of BFP vibes your way xx


----------



## VickyT

Honkiepink- glad it's not just me experience the lightheaded ness - trying to drink lots of water like you said. 3 more sleeps !!
Poppy79- know exactly what you mean- it's the not knowing that really messes with your head😖


----------



## honkiepink

Oh gosh archied don't say that I'm tempted now lol.
So hard not to though! Oh gosh.
Klmch - yes Im worried that if it's a negative il still have to do the pessaries. Although I'm more worried about it being negative atm I'm in a little bubble and I don't want anything to pop it. I'm scared of a negative 😭 I just don't want to know!! But at the same time I do!!! Oh gosh I hate this I argue with myself everyday!!


----------



## klmch

Don't worry Honkiepink, I feel exactly the same way, scared of bursting my PUPO bubble!!  But also want to know, I argue with myself every day over whether to test or not  
Taliyah thanks for the positive vibes.....


----------



## honkiepink

Klmch - have you had any spotting? I have small amounts of spotting which started yesterday. I noticed it more on the pessary now in my knickers sorry for info lol x


----------



## klmch

No, no real spotting, but I did DE FET which is very different from a fresh ivf cycle in my opinion, in terms of hormone levels and meds, so I am not very surprised to have no spotting. 
I think I had some spotting in my OE cycles, it can be down to cervix irritation from pessaries apparently?  
Taliya, did you have any spotting at all?


----------



## TrionaT

Hi Sharry,

Can you add me please. OTD 14th Feb, Thanks!


----------



## TAliyA

No spotting as yet klmch


----------



## honkiepink

Thank you.I can't help but worry as I know exactly what bleeding has symbolised in the past.just got to keep the faith until Wednesday!  Sssssooooooo hard!!!! Xxx


----------



## MrsSKB

Fingers crossed for you *honkiepink*.


----------



## Poppy79

Honkiepink I have everything crossed for you,  stay strong my love   x

I hope everyone else is doing ok. Lots of  to you all

afm well I am going back to work tomorrow.  Doc has given me a phased return to work so it will be part time. Not sure how I am going to find teaching.  Am hoping it will take my mind off things  x


----------



## LisaFerny

Good Morning Ladies

*Honkiepink* - I have also had some spotting, a bit on Saturday night & a bit last night, I've also had AF pains in my tummy & thighs, I'd convinced myself that it hadn't worked but I'm feeling much better today & the bleeding has stopped now, hope you're feeling ok?

*VickyT* - I've had a bit of lightheadedness but mainly I'm a bit forgetful & clumsy, it must be one of the many meds I'm on!

*AFM* - I'd convinced myself that AF was on her way, so I've had a very up & down weekend, relieved that things feel a bit better today but I can't shake the feeling that my body is waiting for AF & it's the Progesterone injections that's keeping it at bay!

Anyway, positive thoughts to all xxx


----------



## honkiepink

So spotting seems slightly heavier today and is now red. I'm really trying to remain positive but its hard. I have no AF symptoms at all. I just feel normal with the odd twinge and spotting.just two more sleeps until OTD I'm so tempted to test but am going to stay strong.I have waited this long what's another couple of days. Thanks for all the advice and support. I thought I'd be ok during the 2ww but its the longest hardest wait of my life! Xxx


----------



## positivelyhopeful

Morning all. Hope you are all ok. 
I've had af pains yesterday and this morning and brown when wiped (sorry tmi) .. tested and BFN am devastated. Good luck to all of you 
PH xx


----------



## honkiepink

Oh PH is today your OTD? Sending massive hugs to you    xxx


----------



## honkiepink

Ph- just noticed your baby girl was born on my wedding day.seems it was a fab day for both of us   xxx


----------



## VickyT

PH- are you going to keep testing in case you get a late positive?


----------



## VickyT

PH- you may have tested too early.


----------



## SarahEJC

I think I might be turning into a nutter and a POAS addict! My clinic insists on waiting for 14 days after ET before a hpt - they don't do blood tests unless requested. I had EC on the 16th and 2 blasts transferred on the 21st. I caved at 8dp5dt and had a BFP and have tested every day since then (at least once ) and still getting positives from both CB (showing 1-2 weeks) and FRER showing definitie second line and getting stronger. I spoke to my clinic again this morning as I'm really suffering from insomnia and suspect the steroids might be causing it. Anyway the nurse again said call back on Wednesday (OTD) with a positive and then they'll book the scan. Is there likely to be a different result between now and then? Can I dare to think I'm pregnant


----------



## Trin Trin

Sarah EJC - you're well and truly pregnant!!!! My clinic test 14 days from EC not ET. Congrats 🎉🎉🎉


----------



## Honey83

Hi ladies  , wondering if you could help. 

I had a rubbish couple of days and and caved and went and bought a test, I'm 8days past 5day transfer and I just got a positive on the test. I had my trigger shot 14 days ago, could this still be in my system? What does this mean, my official test day is Thursday. Have I just tested too early? Xxx


----------



## SleepyT

Am I the only one dreading OTD?? I said to my friend today I'm tempted not to test at all and just wait and see if I give birth in 8 months time! 
I'm dreading it! Can't bear the thought of a BFN. And even with BFP I'll be scared as my last tx was chem pg.
All symptoms have disappeared. I feel nothing at all. I've been so chilled and calm the whole way through and now with two sleeps to go, I feel like a nutjob!! 
AAGGHHH!!!


----------



## honkiepink

Sleepyt - I am exactly the same! I to have two more sleeps but I'm spotting which makes me think its bfn but i swear I can't handle that. I think just waiting 8 months sounds like a good plan to me! I am Sat at home by myself and u just can't think of anything else just test test test test test test. I am going insane right now.I'm actually losing the plot! I might have to test tomorrow as this is just torturexx


----------



## Trin Trin

Well I'm glad I'm not the only one losing the plot!!!! I can't cope at the moment and my OTD is 5 Feb and I planned not to test early but I'm going crazy. Today I feel like AF is on its way and this is my last ever cycle:-( had to draw a line at some point and start living again!!

I just want to know but I know AF is on its way😡so thinking of testing in the morning. 2 days early😁 I'm at work and can't focus and think of anything else...but the constant reminder is the AF tummy ache:-( feel like I could burst into tears at any minute.


----------



## SarahEJC

Honey, I had a BFP at 8dp5dt - I would assume that the trigger is out of your system by now but the only way to know is to keep testing! When did your clinic recommend you test? I can't believe how much variety there is between OTD dates and timeframes!


----------



## SleepyT

I was at home 2 days last week following a meltdown after really bad AF pains. I was blind with tears driving home from work. Rang clinic, she said stop panicking you couldn't have AF yet (this was 5dp5dt) and right enough the pains stopped after about 36 hours and I relaxed then over weekend.
Now I have no feeling at all and I'm twice as worried. I'm never happy 
But I don't think I could have done the 2ww at home. I'm back at work today now. Not in the slightest bit tempted to test early. My head is wrecked!

Honey83 - that sounds promising! Wish you luck for Thursday - party poppers at the ready!!


----------



## SleepyT

Oh Trin Trin - I know. I resigned myself last Friday and just wanted AF to come and get it all over with. Then I realised it probably wouldn't come until end of this week anyway so I went back to feeling positive (and anyone would think I'm 5 months preggers ayway the size of by stomach!!) and believing it was all happening in there.

But the niggles of doubt have crept back in - the odds are so rubbish 

It's the hardest thing to go through....


----------



## positivelyhopeful

Well it seems everyone is finding it so hard! I have been pregnant 6 times (5m/c) on every one of them I knew I was pregnant and tested 4days early with bfp on all of them. I have tested 3 days early but with first response which detects from about 10iu I think so would be positive today if I was. I wasn't going to test early this time as was to scared knowing that this is our last ever try. But because of brown i just needed to know. 
I really hope you all stay sane and get the result you all so deserve. I will keep  checking in to see... good luck xxx


----------



## Trin Trin

Thanks SleepyT, I've been so calm and cool up until yesterday;-( but you're right I need to get my positivity back....just AF signs this afternoon is constant. Twinges pulls in tummy and back:-(

Going to try and resist testing. Last time with my FET I didn't feel like this and tested on the correct day and didn't go crazy like this!!! I think because its my last try I feel desperate:-(

Good luck for Wednesday🙏


----------



## Trin Trin

Positivelyhopeful - I understand the sadness you feel with this cycle being your last one. I'm the same. Sorry to hear of the bfn but is it at all possible that you tested too early?? As your test day is 6 Feb? Well I hope it's the case....I kinda feel to go home now and do a test. I just can't bare it. I like you knew I was pregnant in April with my frozen cycle and patiently waited until test day. This time deep down I think I know it hasn't worked because of the AF signs...

I hope and pray that your outcome is different come Friday x


----------



## honkiepink

Feel like I'm going to get a bfn my bleeding is slightly heavier now (not as heavy as a period but still clearly there) I just went to do a test but chickened out.I just can't face more disappointment its such a heartbreaking process. Really upset now x


----------



## positivelyhopeful

Trin Trin 
thank you for your reply. I see you are on your last try to. Myself and DH have found this the hardest cycle we have ever had. I think the want for a sibling for our daughter is a pain we never ever imagined. We are so grateful that we are blessed with her and thank god every day but the want for another is still as strong as it was for her. How are you finding it all. I really hope you are holding out ok. I'm going to test everyday to friday. I'm 3 days before my af is due 4days before otd although first response is about s 96% accuracy at this stage so bfn for us  
good luck xx


----------



## positivelyhopeful

Honkipink just seen your post im so sorry hope your ok xx


----------



## goingforthemiracle

So sorry and scared to read your last posts girls. After reading all these, i think i'll skip testing in all ways, no poas which i never do btw, no bloods as well. I am better in my pupo bubble taking to my babies all day long. 

Today my (.) (.) are starting to hurt a bit. Is it normal?

Will try to keep my self busy as much as possible not to go crazy :-O


----------



## babygirlforme

hello ladies, i wish you good luck,   I come from Ladies in waiting_January 2015 2ww, but the thread is closed now , where are the lovely ladies, so I wanted to update... because the blood test answer came today 02.2.2015, I had the beta hcg test done Friday 30.1.- 12 days after ET. The doc. called me today, it is 1390, maybe somebody wants to compare it. The doc said congrats, but i don't know how good it is, until first scan 18.2. only God knows.

   to all


----------



## VickyT

Trin Trin and honkiepink, sleepyt- Yep, I am also losing the plot  Managed to hold it together in work and had a meltdown when I got home-poor DH! 
I've decided to test tomorrow evening so 13dp6dt- Last time my bfp showed up 7dp5dt. That way if it's a negative I can compose myself for the next day and go into work. 

PH - glad you're going to keep testing  I have everything crossed for you.  

Poppy79- I'm a teacher too; hope the children managed to take your mind off things a bit. 


Hope everyone else us doing ok too, this 2ww really is torturous


----------



## honkiepink

It's day 12dp5dt I have just done a test and got a bfn sad times. Has anyone had this and then got a positive on day 14?  Doesn't seem likely. I'm bleeding as well although it seems to have slowed down a bit now.very upset feel like an idiot for getting my hopes up x x


----------



## Trin Trin

Positively Hopeful - I'm finding it very hard to accept this could be over and that my daughter will never have a sibling. I've been trying for a sibling since 2011, miscarriage at 11 weeks with IUI, tried that again in 2012, didn't work then IVF in 2014, chemical then pregnancy with FET resulting in another miscarriage. In short I have to stop at some point and I can't put myself through this again. This is the worst 2ww I've experienced in a very long time. I really hope your result changes in the next few days🙏

Vicky - if your 13dp6dt and no AF that seems like a positive to me!

Honkiepink - sorry to hear it's a bfn😢


----------



## Izzyblue

*hugs* honkiepink xx


----------



## MrsSKB

I'm so sorry for everyone who's feeling down. 

I wish the wait wasn't so hard - analysing every little thing - still have slight bleeding and cramping - spoke to the clinic and the nurse's words were quite literally, "Mother nature can be a right *****." Just got to wait it out and test on Sunday and let them know.

Is everyone back to work or doing anything nice to take their mind off the wait?

xx


----------



## 100480

Hey ladies, I just popped along to check how some of my Jan 2ww buddies are getting on as that thread is now closed, and hope I can offer some reassuring words to a few of you.

Babygirlforme - glad to see you here and sounds like congrats are in order  

Positivelyhopeful - I also tested 3 days before AF was due with the First Response Early Result test and only got a very very very faint positive and I'm now 5 weeks so don't give up hope yet - you have a few days yet  

Honkiepink, it may still be too early. My current frostie seemed to implant late, and I had pink and brown bleeding for 5 days with cramps and AF pains, but still got a BFP 12dp5dt. I have heard of women not getting a positive until 14dp ET, or not even for a day or 2 after OTD so please keep the faith. My clinic said the progesterone commonly causes brown or red bleeding xx

All the other ladies here. I wish you the best of luck from the Jan 2ww that ended with many BFP's - I hope this thread follows the same lines xx


----------



## honkiepink

Thanks for your kind words of encouragement melissamummy but its bright red bleeding with cronic ad pains. They say your first af is very uncomfortableand this is. I'm not getting my hopes up at all. I have not read one person say they had red bleeding and have a bfp. Good luck ladies hope you have better luck than I did xxx


----------



## VickyT

I have zero symptoms this morning- no pain no sore boobs no lightheaded feeling - nada! Anyone got BFP with no symptoms?


----------



## SarahEJC

Hi VickyT when I was pregnant with my DD I had no symptoms at all to start with. I even said that to my husband this time so he could remind me if the same happened again and I was worrying about it! When are you due to test?


----------



## VickyT

Sarah- I'm 13dp6dt- OTD is not until Thursday 5th but going to test later today. Thanks for responding - I'm not feeling very positive at the monent😞 but thanks for the reassuring words.


----------



## SleepyT

Oh no the mood is very low here today and I'm no better. I have AF pains today. OTD is tomorrow. I'm so annoyed with myself as I was at a funeral last night and resulted in me getting home just after midnight, very tired. Then I stupidly did some housework this morning before work - I can't do anything without thinking "should I have done that? What if I've just messed it all up". I took a few days off last week so I felt ready to come back yesterday and now today wish I was resting again. Dont' think I could do the whole 2ww at home though.

So it seems there are a few here today with pains we don't like 
This is definitely the worst part of it all - I'd take all the nasal sprays, injections and pessaries in the world to shorten this part. It doesn't make any sense that with all the scanning and check ups and blood tests and attention to detail all along, that it then gets to ET and off you go and wait and see what happens! I wish they could bring you in a few times during the 2ww and have a look and give you some idea of how it's going   this limbo is horrendous!! 

Rant over - sorry!!


----------



## EllJay88

Sleepy - I toally agree. It's like a strange sort of limbo. I've had a few moments like yours too, I cleaned whole house yesterday, and had a bit of a boogie on Saturday and I worry if I've done the right thing. But my clinic said to be completely normal. If it was a natural pregnancy then we wouldn't know about it yet!!

Vicky - I'm with you on the no symptom part. My boobs feel fine, albeit a bit big & more round if that makes sense! Had little bits of cramp in the days after ET but nothing since. No nausea or spotting or anything. So I've been worried about the fact that there's no symptoms! My nose is quite sensitive but I think it might be psychological.

Has anyone else had any changes to their appetite/weight? I've put it down to the pessaries as I know that progesterone can cause it. 

1 more sleep til OTD  

Xxx


----------



## MrsSKB

Limbo is exactly the way to describe it!! Still crampy, still spotting.

*EllJay88* I want to eat everything in sight at the moment and have put weight on!

xx


----------



## SleepyT

EllJay that sounds like me. Boobs are not sore at all but look fuller / rounder. No nausea or spotting - but did have extremely REAL period pains last Thursday - like my proper Day 1 pains. That passed half way through the next day and now nothing. Can't say I've noticed a difference in my appetite but I've been quite strict on what I'm eating and with all the freakin water I've got to drink there's no time or room for food  

I just want to know now. One more sleep for me too. Not sure how much sleep I'll get!


----------



## babygirlforme

dear *melissamummy *  my first scan is 18.2  to you 
dear *vicky * I have no symptoms since my et 18.1 and today I 'm 16 days post et , beta hch-12 days post et = 1390 and I'm 50. 

 to all


----------



## VickyT

Thanks babygirlforme- had a few AF pains after lunch, trying to ignore those too; there's no pleasing me! 
Elljay and sleepy - good luck tomorrow morning- I haven't slept well at all the last two nights. Fingers crossed for all of us. Going to test when I get home from work, eat chocolate and go to bed either way. The end is near!


----------



## EllJay88

Thanks Vicky. I don't have an HPT, my clinic do beta tests. So blood test first thing & they then call with the result at tea time. Tomorrow is going to be the longest day of my life  

Good luck sleepy, I hope tomorrow brings you your BFP xxx


----------



## LisaFerny

Hi Ladies

Honestly, these people on reality TV that go on about "emotional roller-coasters", they don't know the bloody half of it do they?!

I'm still driving myself mad! 
Today is 8dp5dt, I've had mild AF pains since Saturday & a couple of spottings but not much, I caved in yesterday & tested & got a very, very pale BFP but then remembered i'd had my last Pregnyl injection on Friday so just put it down to a false positive.  
I tested again this morning & got a stronger BFP, so i started thinking "this could be it, this could be it!" & then earlier this afternoon i started with spotting again, it seems to have slowed down again now but i can't see how this could be good at all?!

Could someone please come around to my house, confiscate all my pee sticks & give me slap!!!

ps. much love & positive thoughts to you all x


----------



## goingforthemiracle

Lol Lisa @ confiscating all your pee sticks.  Its propably just implantation blood, so dont worry much. Or maybe if uou are having baby aspirin, could make you bleed. But if it is darker, then its propably a bfp for you.


----------



## VickyT

So I tested this evening and it's a BFN 😔 13dp6dt on a First Response so at least the torture if the 2ww wait is over. 
Good luck to all those still waiting.
If anyone has anymore info re the clinic mentioned in Athens please could you let me know. Vx


----------



## goingforthemiracle

VickyT I can not believe it. I was convinced it was going to work for you. I am so so sorry. Hope you will get better soon. If you mean about Serum in Athens, you can pm me and ask anything you need. I am having my treatment there. And i am in Athens right now as well.


----------



## LisaFerny

*gftm* - I stopped the baby asprin when i started spotting, i wonder if i should start taking it again? I'll email Penny - she's probably so sick of me by now! LOL

*VickyT* - I'm so sorry for you honey, the only thing that got me through my past BFN's was thinking about my next try! It's probably an unhealthy way go about things but you get through the best you can don't you?
We've been really pleased with Serum, they're much more thorough with their testing than in the UK & you really feel like they invest themselves into your cause (*Agate*'s file in the 'Greece' thread is really helpful aswell); plus, you get a few days in Athens to boot! 
Me & DH usually book an extra couple of days and have a bit of 'us time' while we're there 

Keep your chin up


----------



## EllJay88

I'm really sorry to hear that Vicky, I thought you were on to a winner too. Sending you massive hugs  and lots of love xxxxx


----------



## babygirlforme

dear *vicky*- what about a blood test (beta hcg) ? Maybe you have a late implantation.


----------



## twinkle81

Hi all
Could i ask some advice please? 
I am 7dp5dt today and this afternoon had lots of pulls, tugs and sharp pains in my stomach which then resulted in brown spotting. I am due to test on friday and will hold out until then but obviously I'm worried this may be a sign that the cycle has failed rather than a late implantation. My clinic told me its not too late for implantation and it probably is that. what are your thoughts and advice please?? I had no other symptoms otherwise apart from backache on the day of transfer and 2 days after which i put down to the transfer itself.
Good luck to all testers on this horrible horrible wait 
Twinkle xx


----------



## VickyT

Going for the miracle - thanks - I will definitely message you in a few days when I've got my head around things. Thank you! 

Thanks Lisa, babyforme and ell jay- hope everything works out for you.


----------



## Trin Trin

Vicky - I'm so sorry:-( I really thought you were going to have a positive result:-( take care xx


----------



## LisaFerny

Hi Twinkle

Sorry i can't put your mind at rest but i'm pretty much in the same position as you, i'm 8dp5dt & i also test on Friday, i've been having cramps since Saturday & i've had a small bleed nearly every day, it's so depressing when you look at the loo roll isn't it?
I tested yesterday & got a faint BFP but i think i still have some Pregnyl in my system, i tested again this morning & i think the line was a bit darker but it might just be my mind wanting it to be!
Gonna try again tomorrow just to torture myself a little more!

Good luck to you, i hope it works out ok x


----------



## SleepyT

BFN for me ladies
Best of luck to you all x


----------



## laura19

Finally my test day is here, happy to say I got a bfp , elljay88  my appetite changed too, everytime I eat anything dairy esp chocolate I get the worst stomach cramps ever, this two weeks have been the longest ever, sending lots of luck to you all xx


----------



## honkiepink

BFN  for me to 😭 wishing you all the best of luck on your journey Xxx


----------



## Trin Trin

Tested at 130am test day tomorrow but its a bfn for me too. I doubt any change by tomorrow. Feeling sad as this is my last cycle:-(
Good luck everyone still to test x


----------



## MrsSKB

Morning all!

LisaFerny, I have my fingers crossed for you that it's a BFP for real.

AFM I'm still cramping and bleeding, which has been going on since saturday. Test date is Sunday and I've kind of list hope.

Twinkle, how are you this morning?

xx


----------



## Tracyev

Hi Ladies-
Can I join you? I am 5dp5dt of 2 early blasts. OTD is 13 Feb but will POAS before then –probably starting Sat  Had the slightest of slight brown staining in my knickers Sunday and then some pulling and fluttery/bubbly (very strange) sensations in the uterus a few times yesterday afternoon and evening. Today no cramps at all but BBs feeling slightly fuller and keep having the urge to put my head down for a nap at the office (but of course, that could be due to the fact that didn’t sleep well last night and/or to PG pessaries). Good luck to us all!


----------



## EllJay88

Our clinic called, I can't actually believe it.......we got a BFP!!!! Xxxxx


----------



## Tracyev

Elljay - Feels a bit strange to be the first to congratulate you as the newbie here but anyhoo CONGRATS - very happy for you and OH. Here's to an uneventful next 9 months and beyond


----------



## Amoeba1705

Congrats elljay, I was hoping for a bfp for you xx   x


----------



## Frazoz

Good Evening Ladies may I please join your thread, I've just had one 5 day blast transferred today and and OTD on 17/02/15. The consultant and embryologist said it was an excellent looking Embyro.

I'm taking 6 cyclogest pressaries a day now as my blood test 2 days before transfer showed I wasn't absorbing the crinone gel and my levels were only 27 and they needed to be over 30.

It was great we got a photo to take away and our little embryo looks like a little star. 

Good luck to all those ladies waiting to test and sorry to all those ladies who didn't get the result we are all hoping to get

Xx


----------



## MrsSKB

Congratulations EllJay, that's amazing xx


----------



## goingforthemiracle

Congrats EllJay. Happy for you. Wish u a very happy pregnancy


----------



## anotherteresa

Hi all,

I am new to all this.

I am 4dp5dt with my donor eggs.  Went with IVF Spain.  We put back 2 A Blastys and froze 2.  Been having a few little twinges since transfer.  Had slight spotting on transfer day and the next day.  But putting that down to egg transfer.

My OTD is 11th Feb.  They have asked me to do HCG blood test.  Not even sure if I can get this done by my doctor and if so how long the results take? I don't know why I can't do a pee test?  I can only assume that with HCG test if the result is high they will also have an idea if 1 or 2 have taken....

The waiting is so hard.  I am going to get back into my normal routine from tomorrow as hoping it distracts me some of the time.

Wishing you all luck with the outcomes of your 2ww x


----------



## goingforthemiracle

Hello Anotherteresa and welcome. 

Hcg is more accurate then the pee sticks. It is not a definite indicater for the number of embryos implanted, but for the pregnancy itself. Sometimes, clinics ask to repeat hcg after 48 hrs to see the progress if the levels and be sure the pg is going on.


----------



## Archied

Elljay88 massive congrats!!!


----------



## twinkle81

Sorry for the negative results today ladies, i know that feeling all too well, look after yourselves xxx 

And congratulations to those with a positive test, its early days but enjoy the moment with your partners and ive got my fingers crossed for you all xx 

I'm doing ok mrs s .....no further spotting but lots of cramps which I'm trying to just not over think but as you all know its so very hard not too. 

Lisa did you test again today? 

Wishing everyone lots of luck xx


----------



## lornam1989

Hi girls,

I'm going to join in aswell. 2dp5dt with a grade 5AA embie on board. 

I'm dreading this at the moment 5 years of trying and it comes down to this. I feel fine taking 2 cyclogest a day. OTD 16/02/15.

When do most of you get an implantation bleed? I'm looking out for that but no cramps or anything yet.

Good luck to all
Xxx


----------



## MrsSKB

Yep, I definitely know that feeling Twinkle!  Tempted to test early just to see ... but I guess in the long run it wouldn't be the best idea.

Positive thoughts to everyone  

xx


----------



## Moonaomimoo

Hey ladies back contributing to this thread abit after having some time off FF to regroup and find my positivity again. 

I'll be officially in the 2ww in the next few days with otd of 21/2. Decided I needed to stop putting pressure on myself so this month no ovulation sticks no temperature checking and no poas for about a week before otd lol....just seeing how it goes as have my follow up on 18/2 anyway to fogure out the next step. 

Just wanted to say a huge congrats to those of you with your BFP's. Really wish for an amazing and healthy 9 months.

To those with bfns I'm so so sorry the 2ww is a  and more so when it has this result. Thinking of you all and please look after yourselves and take the time to grieve. 

Good luck to everyone testing in the next few days.x.x


----------



## Ianaleena

Hi ladies ,
              Do you mind if I join, I had two blasts transfered on jan 31st my OTD is 10th feb, so far on day 2 I had some sharp pains and day three I had some brown discharge just a tiny bit, day 3 on the night time I was woken with mad itching and swollen joints, day 4 I had mild cramps no pain though , it was like something moving so hoping it's my two babies snuggling in, today day five still have mild itching, which makes me feel like this is working, it's just a feeling I have 
Waves to you frazoz


----------



## suzy2509

Hi can I join please

I had 2 blasts transferred 31st January and OTD is 11th February

Going mad already!!


----------



## Ianaleena

Hi Suzy I'm new here myself looks like we transfered same day, though my test date is the 10th, what grades were your blasts?


----------



## suzy2509

One was early blast stage and other pre blast so they were not graded as normal. At day 3 they were grade 2s


----------



## Ianaleena

It's funny how they grade different at clinics, min were grade 5bc,and 4bc before frozen, but improved after thaw but wasn't told grades, just their doing great so that's good enough for me just  They both work


----------



## suzy2509

That's great. My last cycle I had grade 2 at blastocysts but as these were a little slow they didn't expect a high grade like last time so recommended have 2 embryos transferred this time.


----------



## Ianaleena

Well fingers crossed this cycle works for you.


----------



## suzy2509

Hope so and you xx


----------



## babygirlforme

hello ladies, welcome new ladies, please don't get mad, because after 2 weeks when you wait to see pos. p test and pos beta hcg-blood test, you have to wait another 2 weeks until the first scan, when we see the heart beat


----------



## Tracyev

Ianaleena - Hhm so your quality improved after thaw too? When mine were frozen they were early stage so no blast rating but were graded quality 2. At ET they were still early stage but had gone back to grade 1-2 where they had been during the first 4 days of their little lives. Did your clinic say anything about how/why this happens. Obviously happy about it but just suprised as would think that only way would have been down, effects of defrost etc.


----------



## suzy2509

My stomach feels so bloated today, I look a few months pregnant haha!!

Had anyone else had this?


----------



## cat64

Hi, pregnancy symptoms come and go all the time - even up until 12 weeks. Take advantage of this small break you are being given and get ready for more to come. take plenty of rest. Everyones pregnancy is different so it's hard to give you 100% reassurance. All we can do is wait x


----------



## Ianaleena

Tracyev I have no idea I didn't ask, they said they came back from the thaw 100% and quality was better maybe they were still growing in quality before frozen and carried on when they thawed! who knows all I know is that their in Their and I think their doing ok


----------



## Peaches1984

Don't worry. I had more symptoms with my cycles that were a bfn! With my bfp I was pregnant with twins and had NO symptoms during the 2ww. Was gob smacked when I tested positive. Good luck


----------



## EllJay88

Suzy, my tummy has been swollen since I started down regging and increased gradually with each stage. I think the only way to even try to ease it is lots of water, although that didn't work for me. Luckily I had a wardrobe full of leggings! Xxx


----------



## LisaFerny

Welcome to the new Ladies  positive thoughts to you all x

So sorry for the BFN's over the last couple of days, my heart goes out to you all it really does 

Congrats *Ellhay88*, I'm thrilled for you x

*Twinkle* I've tested everyday & got a really good one this morning! I daren't get exited yet though, I've got my beta tomorrow, is that the same as you? Best of luck x


----------



## MrsSKB

Suzy I've been bloated since EC!!

I am trying to eat everything I can get my hands on at the moment, I think that is contributing to it as well.

Lisa, that's great news  

xx


----------



## twinkle81

Yay Lisa!!! Fingers crossed for tomoro!!! 

My clinic hasn't ever offered me a blood preg test, always just been told to do a hpt so thats what i shall do tomoro. Our actual test date is sat but just because we can be together tomoro we decided to do it a day earlier xx


----------



## EllJay88

Good luck twinkle xxx


----------



## Sunshinequeen

Girls,

I just wanted to join you all and see if I can manage to stay sane in this 2ww . . . 

I am now 4dp5dt. I find that the 2ww gets harder as every day passes. I struggle more and more as soon as I start thinking that a HPT may tell me something. I know that it is still too early to test but every day is so tough.

I think that I am trying to protect myself and I know that my chances of a BFP are not that great. Then I take my beautiful little girl into my arms and I realise that this really can work! Let's try to stay positive ladies!!

I am also really bloated and look like I am 5 months pregnant! This has happened every time that I have had a cycle. I guess that it is just the drugs? Anyway I just hope that no one at work notices!!

Happy thoughts to everyone. Xxxxx


----------



## Moonaomimoo

Good luck for tomorrow Lisa and twinkle hope you both get the official BFP's. Everything crossed for the best result possible.x.x


----------



## Ianaleena

Good luck for all the ladies testing tomorrow


----------



## goingforthemiracle

Fx for the tests tomorrow.


----------



## Izzyblue

Have done so well in forgetting the option of testing and just getting on with the two weeks - now 12dpiui .. And sudden desire to POAS!  However not going to as the up and down of last attempt was too upsetting. My other option is not to test until three weeks! Even if AF arrives and goes before that!!

Good luck everyone xx


----------



## jeannieb

Hi Sharry.Can I be added toTD 16th Feb.


----------



## twinkle81

Negative ...... My otd is tomoro and i just dont see the point in carrying in with the meds etc for another day of heartache ...... Im so disappointed...****ing ivf sucks!!!!!


----------



## suzy2509

Started bleeding this morning only light at the minute but also got AF pain's so looks like it might be all over for me


----------



## Tracyev

Twinkle - so so sorry about the BFN. Nothing to say but feeling your pain. 

Suzy - sorry its not looking good for you either. FX that its just a late implantation bleed or early Preg. spotting. 

Very pmsy today (crampy, bloated and extremely irritatible) so feeling pessimistic for a BFP. Now 7dpt5dt. Was thinking of POAS tomorrow but now not sure want to burst the PUPO bubble..


----------



## suzy2509

Spoke to doctor and increased pessaries to 3 a day. To early to know if it's implantation bleed or AF.

So finished work early to rest and pray it's implantation bleeding


----------



## MrsSKB

Oh Twinkle, sorry to hear that  .

Fingers crossed for you Suzy.

xx


----------



## TrionaT

Hi Ladies,

*Twinkle*, so sorry    What was your HcG , I take it under 5?

*Suzy* - seems like its v early for you, I hope its not over yet , were you not on 3 pessaries a day already, seems like anything less is too low?

Congrats to all who got BFPs !

AFM am 13Dp5dT but OTD not till next Thursday so bit of waiting game to go! Not touching a pee stick until Thursday as I don't want to wreck my head been through this too many times before 

Good luck to all !xxx


----------



## suzy2509

Triona - I was only on 2 pessaries a day before


----------



## MrsSKB

I'm only on two pessaries a day and two tablet things, rubbish with the names of the drugs. I'm guessing each clinic varies a lot with their drug regimes.


----------



## TrionaT

Suzy, hopefully the extra tablet does the trick. My last clinic had me on 4 per day for fresh cycle. This clinic has me on 3 a day , makes sense , 8 hours x 3 in 24 hours. 100mg of progesterone. Hang in there


----------



## anotherteresa

I am on three lots of pessaries a day. Two each time so six total.  Along with an injection to minimise chance of miscarriage.  Estrogen all the way through treatment.  Plus another one to increase blood flow to vessels in womb and another which stops my body rejecting as a foreign body.  But I am doing a donor egg cycle with Spain so maybe that's why I am popping so many pills.


----------



## MrsSKB

Wow, anotherteresa, six a day? I thought two a day was bad!

I've just managed to a couple of HPTs from where I work - was told to test Sunday but not sure I am going to have the will power to wait until then ... am beginning to go a bit  !

xx


----------



## Ianaleena

I'm on 2x 400mg pessary a day , at first I was worried it wasn't enough , but so far it seems to be fine . Plus on 3x progynova .


----------



## Frazoz

I'm on 6 x 400mg of cyclogest pessaries a day as my blood test prior to ET showed I wasn't absorbing the 2 crinone gel pessaries as well as Progynova x 3 a day.

I think it depends what your clinic has seen on scans and blood tests.


----------



## suzy2509

I'm not on anything else but the cyclogest pessaries


----------



## TwinkleEggy

Hi can I join the discussions, started my TWW yesterday.  I am on the same dose of pessaries as Ianaleena and suzy2509 taking it from the front. It was itchy in my previous cycle so took it back end; but I now found keeping it in the fridge is less messy, itchy so can take it via the front.

6  a day is  a lot anotherteresa  do you you feel, taking that many is it different?

Hi to the another twinkle , so sorry about BFN


----------



## TrionaT

Suzy, sounds like your on same dose as me now for a fresh cycle . For my medicated FET I was on 9 tablets 100mg per day progesterone for  6 wks into the pregnancy but then I lost it , was a nightmare, I hated it and wanted the progesterone in oil injection but they wouldn't prescribe it for me , I was also on the estrogen tabs and steroids . this cycle  doesn't feel so bad compared to the 12 tabs I was on before like anotherTeresa but funnily enough when they tested my progesterone levels with 9 tabs a day it was in the normal range so they knew what they were doing... I have my fingers and toes crossed for you


----------



## Ianaleena

Just been to asda shopping, and felt dizzy all round, and really hungry , when we got to the car before hubby could put the shopping in the car I was diving into the crisps for salt & vinegar and a can of Pepsi which either I never have but just couldn't go any further till I had these, now that was strange for me.
I'm really feeling positive about this, I never felt anything like this last time, I'm just praying  This is a BFP .


----------



## anotherteresa

I can cope with daytime.  but I am waking up early hours as my body isn't absorbing it all.  Been using pads but not enough to go right through the night.  To be honest I will put up with anything as long as it works.


----------



## twinkle81

Triona - my clinic only have wanted to do hpt so no idea on blood levels,

Lisa - hope youve had some good news today 

Ive just poured a LARGE glass of red wine, will have a good try for the bottle tonight


----------



## LisaFerny

Hi Ladies,

*Twinkle*, so sorry for you, I really thought it sounded promising aswell  

*Suzy*, I'll keep my fingers crossed for you & hope things work out ok 

*MrsSKB & anotherteresa*, it just shows the difference between UK clinics & overseas doesn't it? 
I am currently taking (per day) 4 x steroids tabs, 4 x HRT tabs, 1 x clexane injection (to stop blood clots) & 1 x progesterone injection! My belly & bum are covered in bruises! 

I had my beta today & it came back at 110 & a confirmation of BFP! I never thought I would get to type that! I'm so ecstatic but i daren't even say it out loud just in case i jinx it 

Anyway, much love & best positive thoughts to all the new & current ladies xxx


----------



## Ianaleena

Congrats lisa


----------



## suzy2509

Congratulations lisa


----------



## Smiley 723

Hello lovely ladies, hope you don't mind me popping into this thread.....I'm currently in 2ww....OTd 14/2
Waiting not worrying me too much, just pleased to be off all the huge amounts of daily meds and injections etc
Although still on. 2 Clexane, Pred, Cyclogest, Gestone injection ( my nightmare  ) and 75g Asprin

Fingers crossed and baby dust to everyone


----------



## goingforthemiracle

Congrats Lisa. Enjoy it


----------



## MrsSKB

Aw, *LisaFerny* that is absolutely amazing news!!

Very different meds, also, I've not had any blood tests at all during any of the process. Very strange.

Ianaleena fingers crossed.

 for everyone

xx


----------



## Ianaleena

Thank you mrsskb


----------



## Moonaomimoo

Twinkle I'm so sorry hunni think we can all empathise on the bfns and they don't get any easier with time. Really thinking about you Hun enjoy your wine and take the time to look after yourself properly till you're ready to try again. 

Congratulations Lisa I hope some of us can announce that news soon too. Hoping for a healthy 9 months for you.

Hello newbies 😀 and good luck. Everything crossed for you during this wait. 

I'm relatively calm this month but we'll see if I stay that way after the first week of the 2ww. Get crazier with each passing min in the second week!

Good luck to anyone testing soon.x.x


----------



## EllJay88

Woohoo! Congratulations Lisa!  

Ianaleena, I've been like that, felt like I could eat my own body weight some days! Hopefully it's the same result for you too! 

Xxx


----------



## Smiley 723

Hi Sharry, sorry I've already commented but could you add me please  
OTD 14/2 
Stim IUI and ICSI 
3 transferred 
Waiting, waiting!

Best wishes everyone .....everything crossed


----------



## Frazoz

I'm currently 2dpt5dt and have been getting twinges and pains today and have felt slightly dizzy I'm hoping its a good sign  

Congratulations Lisa on your BFP!!


----------



## anotherteresa

Congrats Lisa.  I love reading the BFP posts as gives me hope this might actually work.  Today I am 6dp5dt and had a few minor twinges and slight spotting.  Not had this since day 2 so hoping my embys are just bedding in a little further.  It's all so confusing as symptoms for this working or failing of medication side effects are all the same. Aaaarrrggghhh !!!


----------



## Ianaleena

Elljay I do hope so 
Anotherteresa, that sounds promising too, I'm 6dpt too, when are you testing?


----------



## anotherteresa

Ianaleena I am doing HCG blood test on the 11th.  Probably POS the same day. In my mind I would like to have the strength to wait to POS until the 14th as a BFP could be a nice valentines present for us. But can't see me holding out.  When are you testing?


----------



## Ianaleena

Sounds like a nice idea anotherteresa waiting for valentines day, but my test date is the 10th they don't do bloods at my clinic, so will do hpt, maybe weekend if signs still feel good, or I will wait till OTD on Tuesday .


----------



## goingforthemiracle

Several of us are 6dp5dt  As to symptoms, i wake up very early (not my style), today felt more tired then usual, a bit of headache this afternoon, a lot of stomach burning and biiig (.). (.) But then again it could be
meds :-| Otd would be 12 feb for me, but i think i will not test at all. My clinic advise is bloods as more accurate.


----------



## Ianaleena

Goingforthemiracle sounds like good signs fingers crossed for you


----------



## goingforthemiracle

Thanks Ianaleena. Fx for all of us.


----------



## anotherteresa

Good luck ladies x


----------



## MrsSKB

Argh ... I think I should have got rid of ******** during this 2ww!


----------



## Ianaleena

Mrsskb are you seeing what I'm seeing all the time on ******** , pregnant people, and scan pictures  well hopefully that will be us soon 
Well I had the weirdest dream last night , I was at the till at asda,and I had a trolley full of bananas , what's that all about 
Hope everyone is well today and have a great weekend.


----------



## wendycat

Hi ladies, can I join you? I'm 2DP3DT


I'm already going mad


----------



## Smiley 723

Morning ladies......another day ticked off the waiting list!
Enjoy your Saturday


----------



## MrsSKB

Yep, Ianaleena!  And I feel evil because I can't feel happy for them (they seem to fall at a drop of a hat)!  How do others cope with this or am I just an evil person?  When people on here share their BFP I know they are going through what I have been for the last five years and I can be happy for them and it gives me a little hope  !

Testing tomorrow and I'm so scared - not been overly positive throughout the 2ww and tomorrow it will all be over.

Sorry for a depressing post, needed to vent a little and didn't want to aim it at hubby again.

xx


----------



## Ianaleena

Mrsskb I know how you feel, just stay positive, as that's what's got me this far, and I'm   You get your BFP tomorrow .


----------



## MrsSKB

Thank you, Ianaleena xx


----------



## Smiley 723

Keep smiling and visualise the outcome you want Mrs SKB......we all have our fingers and toes crossed for you too


----------



## Frazoz

MrsSKB - I know exactly how you feel but mines a little closer to home rather than on ********.

My best friend that I've known since I was 7 has been pregnant 6 times resulting in 3 children, her oldest is 3 years. Her husband has been adamant they would never have anymore children and he'd divorce her if it happened!! (I like to think he was being dramatic). I had a bit of a row with this friend about 3 wks ago as she was so wrapped up in herself she couldn't even be bothered to respond to a text I sent her about a scan we had.  We made up as friends do and went away for a night to a hotel and had dinner etc etc.

At the hotel she told me that she gone back in the pill at the beginning of the month as she was worried everything month thinking she might be pregnant.

We discussed what I was doing next, scan on 2nd and ET 4th. 

So a week later I get a text from her saying shes started her personal training sessions but had a small glitch.....so I text her back and ask her what the glitch was and yes you've guessed it.....'I'm pregnant' as you can imagine I felt like someone had punched me in the stomach.  I want to wish her the best and I did but in my heart I still there thinking how could she, how is it fair she is pregnant for the seventh time and with a baby she didn't even want. 

She then completely forgot about my ET (the only person I told that didn't wish me good luck) and then on the day I had it asked how my scan went.

I don't just feel bitter for me I feel bitter for all those lovely ladies I know have been trying to conceive and what they've been through to get pregnant. I have a friend that's been trying for 4 yrs why couldn't it be her!!!

Life just doesn't seem fair sometimes.

After I decided all I'm going to concentrate on is me and think positive that's once my embies back home where it should be then I'll be happy and I'm going to get my BFP.


----------



## Ianaleena

Frazoz I sure do hope you get your BFP , your friend does not seem that much of a friend, has she still not even asked you yet how everything went.


----------



## Smiley 723

Frazoz, 
So sorry to hear of your situation...... I have been lucky that I haven't had anything like that happen but I definitely see too many babies, scans and preg women walking around!!!!!
Just remember our time will come, keep smiling and I'm wishing all those positive vibes  come your way


----------



## Frazoz

Ianaleena - well when I replied saying telling her our scan was 2nd and yesterday (4th) was embryo transfer her reply was 'oh ok, how did it go and how are you feeling?' I just replied saying It went as expected and I felt no different I haven't heard from her since which I'm pleased about as don't really want to think about her at such an important time.

I hope so too but you're next!!   xxx


----------



## Frazoz

Smiley - thank you for your comments and sending me positive jibes - here's some back at you!!  

I'm just thinking positive thoughts now that I'm getting my BFP that this is our time. 

You just wish that everyone you know (from the forums) gets a BFP too!!

Wouldn't know what to do without my FF ladies they have all been/are fab xx


----------



## LisaFerny

Hi ladies

Thanks for all the congrats, I'm still in shock & convinced there's been some enormous mistake!  

Totally with you on the ******** idiots who just pop another one out because they've got nowt better to do, I've had to de-friend a lot if people in the last few years!  

I've just been to town I saw this girl (who didn't even look classy enough for the Jeremy Kyle show!), she had one kid walking, one in a pram, a heavily pregnant belly & she was smoking a cigarette!   honestly, I just wanted to punch her! Life's just unfair isn't it?!


----------



## goingforthemiracle

Seems like our "friends" have gone crazy. I have a friend from childhood, been so close for years and she is one if the very few people i told about ivf. She is not pg or anything, but while she knew i am in greece for treatment she created a very bad situation and ahe did put me in it. She was trying to reveange through me against a piece of **** guy who she slept 2-3 times with and who does not even respect her. She never thought of me, no matter how many times i told her i dont want to get stressed as its not good for me. Since then she only wrote me once. Last night i texted her though and her answer was she is ok but a bit overloaded and wants to be with her self only. Well, i think she is not even worthy to get upset. So i am not gone bother with her anymore. 

Apart from this, i had some cramps today. Its 7dp5dt. I was afraid maybe af, but thank God no. I just   its a good sign


----------



## LisaFerny

*Gftm*, I had cramps & a bit of spotting on 6, 7 & 9dpt, the cramps got so bad I was convince AF was turning up nearly every day!

I've got everything crossed for you x


----------



## Ianaleena

Frazoz that's just too bad, it's her loss at the end of the day sharing an important time with a friend. You are better off without her as you don't need any stress, all we mainly need is our hubby's  
Lisaferry it does make you so mad when so see pregnant women smoking, I hate it 
Gftm sounds like your friend isn't much help either, just don't waist any time and don't stress on them.
You ladies saying about cramps, do you have pain with yours as mine is pain free just cramps and tugging feeling like something moving or like my belly button being pulled in.


----------



## lornam1989

Hi all,

I've woke up with cramps today and am 5dp5dt hoping it's a good sign also got other syptoms.. Been for a walk today as I'm on a long weekend break.

Do you think I'm ok to do this? Haven't pushed myself just a 3 mile hike up a mountain (took it very easy) stopped a lot then walked back to my hotel.

I've just thought I can only rest so much and I'm a very active person anyway so why change my lifestyle!? I would be doing this if I didn't go through this. 

Xx


----------



## Smiley 723

Hi ladies....well I thought I knew all the acronyms used on FF but this one is slightly confusing me .... 

7dp 5dt

Is it 7 days past transfer 5 days to test?


----------



## Ianaleena

It's 7 days past 5 day transfer


----------



## Frazoz

GFTM - it sounds like we have similar 'friends' maybe we should introduce them? 

This journey is very hard and I don't think people appreciate that sharing something so personal is difficult and not to get the support you need is upsetting but as Ianaleena said we have our DH's and they are really our BFs at the end of the day.

The same friend told one of her friends that she hadn't spoken to for a while about me going through IVF to try and get back in with her.  When she told me it was like ' I didn't think you'd mind but I've told Sally your having IVF as I know she's going through it so I know what she's going through'

I was so annoyed but didn't say anything, I mean I haven't told close family members and she thought she had the right to tell people something without even asking me first!!!! WTF. 

Ianaleena - I've had a few sharp pains nothing constant though.

Lornam - I've been going for short walks Ive been told they advise you don't do nothing as its good to get the blood flowing I just don't think you should be doing any excessive exercise.

Smiley - I have to admit I google anything I don't understand!!  

Maybe it should be 3dpt5dt8dtt??

So I'm 3 days past transfer with a 5 day transfer and have 8 days till test??

Xx


----------



## Smiley 723

Thanks ladies.....now I see


----------



## Ianaleena

Frazoz that is a good acronym I like that


----------



## TwinkleEggy

Hi *WendtCat*. I am 2dp2dt, I am worried I am doing to do something which will mess up my chances.


----------



## lornam1989

Hi all,

Me and my DH been talking. I am going to test tomorrow to make sure the trigger shot is out of my system. Will be 12 days since it then so expecting a BFN. Then I will test on OTD 16.02 to see what happens.

If anything else comes up we won't presume it is BFP until OTD. Argh! 

Xx


----------



## goingforthemiracle

Frazoz lol @ meeting them up together )) Well i am done with her. If she will contact me again, i will just treat her as anyone i barely know and thats it. I have my own things to think of. And your friend is so rude talking around about your private issues. Ppfffff. You r better off without her dear.


----------



## Divas212

Well now officially on the 2ww, had transfer today of 2 embies, one 8 cell grade 2 and one 7 cell grade 1.....fingers crossed!!! Started with a real nasty cold today too so worried it could affect them sticking :-/


----------



## Ianaleena

Divas congrats on your PUPO , I'm sure they will still stick, I gave my two blasts a help in hand with embieglue   has real good results at my clinic.


----------



## Divas212

Thanks, we wasn't offered embie glue maybe not avalible to us as we nhs funded, good luck


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Divas*, congratulations on your transfer. All the luck in the world. X


----------



## Ianaleena

Yes it is private only, but some nhs ladies have asked to pay for it.


----------



## anotherteresa

I am thinking about POS tomorrow.  I will be 8dp5dt but  I had a little bit more blood today.  Very pale pink in colour almost watery in colour..  So not like a period at all.  But it's still messing with my head.  I am due to have HCG blood test done on 11th.  But I can't wait as I am thinking if I get a positive from my POS then I will speak to Spain about the blood and see if I should or could alter my medication to control it.  This is my first IVF so really don't know what to do for the best.  Am I just worrying about nothing?


----------



## Smiley 723

Everything crossed for you Divas212


----------



## Divas212

Thanks jam & cream, you too, we both have a week off together now so no work worries to interfeare.... Good luck to you too, one of our OTD is 20th find out the other on Monday as we between 2 clinics x


----------



## Ianaleena

I think pale pink is a good sign, that's what I read somewhere pale pink cm is one of implantation signs.


----------



## KALM

Hi Ladies, may I join? I'm 5dp5dt and have had dull ache in my belly/very mild sort of cramping for last 2/3 days. I'm hoping and praying its a good sign! I wasn't going to join the 2WW board this time - after my loss last year I thought I'd stay clear of 2ww and early stages boards until I get a heartbeat, but I've found myself looking in on you the last few days, so thought I may as well give in as say hi! I think it just helps to be around (at least in a forum sense!) ladies going through the same thing. It certainly is different for me this time around with absolutely no drugs, so nice not to have the bloated belly I did last time! 

Sending   To all.


----------



## K25

Hi sharry can u add me please had et today otd is 18th February, thank u

So ladies here I am yet again in this dreaded 2ww
Had et today 1xtop quality blasto and 1xgood blasts. My consultant was trying to talk me out of having 2 put bk due to multi births but I insisted


----------



## MrsSKB

*Frazoz* and *goingforthemiracle* my 'friend' can meet up with yours! She went through a really bad time, didn't really have many friends, family didn't really want to know so I was always there for her. She knew I was TTC and been to the clinic and told IVF with ICSI was the only way. Then she got new friends, not that I'm worried because it meant she wasn't always on at me, then nothing!! She has not bothered getting hold of me or asking how I am, nothing.

Then last night I look on ** - she's only pregnant! Arghhhh!!!!

Anyway, that's out the way. How is everyone this evening? I was meant to go to work but just didn't feel up to it. Back on the sofa with my feet up, patiently waiting for a sensible time to go bed so I an POS in the morning.

xx   xx


----------



## Frazoz

MrsSKB - wow it seems that it's quite common having a selfish, self-centred friends. I think you are completely right that there is no point wasting your time/energy on the wrong people better putting it into someone/something more positive!!

Good Luck for testing tomorrow aren't you tempted to go to bed now? Lol I think the night before my test date I'm going to be jumping off the walls.

Lots and lots of   

xxx


----------



## Ianaleena

Welcome kalm sounds like some good signs their, all the best.
mk25 sounds like you have two good blasts on board.
Mrsskb good luck on testing tomorrow   For you.


----------



## MrsSKB

Ha, MrSKB won't let me go to bed early!!  I'm trying not to bounce off the walls.

Thank you, Ianaleena.  I'm a little scared ...

xx


----------



## goingforthemiracle

MrsSkb my so called friend used to call me about everything in here life, and i had to listen to lots of stupidity. And i now realize i do have time for myself ))))) So I guess i owe her a big Thank You )


Well, i really wish u best of luck tomorrow.meanwhile enjoy your last night of being in the pupo land. Its nice here, isnt it?


----------



## K25

Good luck for testing in the morn mrskb I would've tested by now! I hope it's your time )


----------



## MrsSKB

I've been tempted to test early but have managed to hold out because I am a good girl   

xx


----------



## K25

Very good indeed! Is it your actual test date tomoz? I wish I was as strong as u I normally cave after about 6 or 7 days xx


----------



## goingforthemiracle

Dear ladies,

I think and start to believe that i am the only crazy female in all 2ww who doesnt want to test, not before, not after Otd. I should be really not well..... So surprised at myself :-|


----------



## Smiley 723

Hahahah im with you GFTM......I tend to just take the 2ww day by day......don't even think about pre testing....... I'm just happy to have a  few days to be in the PUPO league and wait for the big day.....

Loads of 



to you all


----------



## K25

Good way of thinking smiley, maybe I should think more like that


----------



## goingforthemiracle

Oh Smiley )) at least i am not completely alone. I actually would definetely test if i knew it will be positive ))) And i normally know if/when its posivite because u cant stand my DP, i feel he finishes my O2. Its weird I know, but hormons are weird anyway. Problem is DP is far away as I staying in Greece still. So no way for me to know in advance...


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Mrskb*, best of luck for tomorrow.  X

*gftm*, I don't want to test neither and I've extended my testing by 2 days. I figure I'll know by then anyway, last time af turned up 2 days before OTD. X

Hope everyone else is coping as well as can be expected. X


----------



## Poppy79

Not posted on here in a while but my otd is tomorrow and I am scared to test too it has been 13dp5d transfer, no sign of af but soo scared.

hope everyone is doing ok? X


----------



## goingforthemiracle

So happy Jam & Cream. This means i am not insane  I just love being in pupo land, its full of colors and dreams. I even told my doctor that i dont want to test and she was so comprehensive. Anyway, we will get to know after 9 months she said )))
When is your otd?


----------



## MrsSKB

Thanks everyone .  Argh ... how nerve wracking is this!

Good luck for the morning Poppy79!  

   to everyone 

xx


----------



## goingforthemiracle

Hi Poppy79. Fx for you too. 13dp5dt and no af sounds good. Fx you get a bfp tomorrow. Are you doing bhcg?


----------



## Poppy79

Gftm by bhcg you mean a pee test yes the clinic gave us one at et. First time we did the this never made it to otd as af had started. Last summer made it to otd with a frozen cycle got a bfp but miscarried 2 weeks later. Just don't know what to expect. 

Good luck to everyone else testing tomorrow x


----------



## KALM

Good luck for tomorrow Poppy and MrsSKB!


----------



## goingforthemiracle

I meant the blood test actually. That is more accurate. I never did pee sticks in my life. Dont really trust them. But 13 days, i guess you can trust them better...


----------



## MrsSKB

BFN for me and the first signs of AF. I actually dared to believe that second line was going to appear but as is my luck, it didn't!

Hope you got on better, Poppy xx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*gftm*, mines the 16th but I'm going to leave it until the day after I think. Af is due on the 15th and last time it came before OTD 
Hopefully it doesn't arrive for any of us. X

*MrsSKB*,  so sorry this time wasn't the one. Keep strong. X

*Poppy*, that's a good sign with no Af, hope it's continued. Everything crossed for this morning. X


----------



## goingforthemiracle

MrsSkb so sorry huney. I thought you would get a bfp. So gutted for you.  

Jam & Cream at least you know when do u want to test. I should do it on the 12, as per doctor's instructions, but i dont know if i will. I would not trust too much af as sometimes they are hold back from the meds we take. It just doesnt gett any easy playing this game. But good luck anyway. Fx for you. 

Poppy79 any news from you?


----------



## MrsSKB

Is it normal to be wondering if the test worked properly? I know in my heart of hearts it has but can't help but wonder because I got them from where I work (hospital) and there was no instructions! 

I know I sound desperate. This was our one and only funded treatment on the NHS. 

Must stop crying, DH starts and that makes me worse ... stupidly feels like I have failed him!! 

And breathe ...

Thanks for the love, guys xx


----------



## Moonaomimoo

I've got good and bad friends. Some believe they're saying the right thing and aren't but I suppose im overly sensitive anyway and then there's those that definitely say the wrong thing. One says she's not having another kid until I do. Awww she's waiting for me??.....NO SHES NOT. She doesn't want another child so is making a joke out of my situation and me not having a child so she doesn't have another. Drives me bonkers. Also like you ladies I see people that have been together 2 mins having a baby like it's nothing and then me and hubby desperate for one and no luck. Argh sorry rant over.

Mrsskb I'm so so sorry for you love. Really had everything crossed for you. No words right now will help but I really am thinking about you. If you're concerned wait a day or two and buy a test instead. I know what you mean by the tests from work and they aren't the best but still pretty accurate but like you say if you think you did it wrong I would hold off at least till tomorrow see if AF arrives and if not buy a test.

Poppy I wish you all the luck with your result today too hun.

Good luck to anyone else testing.x.x


----------



## goingforthemiracle

MrsSkb personally i dont trust the pee sticks. However, why dont u do another test? May be your hcg is still low and the test can not detect it yet. May be....


----------



## EllJay88

MrsSKB I know that there's nothing anyone can say to make it better but I'm sorry to hear of your result and wanted to send lots of love to you and DH. You haven't failed anyone xxxxx


----------



## Poppy79

Mrs skybe you have failed no one,  my other half said that they can help soo much but there are some things we have no control over.  Also the post code lottery of nhs funding for ivf does not help matters. There is no harm in crying allow yourself that don't beat yourself up about it. Be kind to yourself. You may not think it right now but time does heal 

Feel a bit bad for posting this but I got a bfp this morning,  exited and scared especially after the biochemical last time 

gftm my clinic don't do blood tests. They give you a pee test and tell you to wait well over 2 weeks after et. You phone them with the result and they then book you in for a scan in 3 weeks time . have to admit will prob go and buy another one just to be sure  

hope everyone else is doing okay x


----------



## goingforthemiracle

Congrats Poppy79. That's great news. Hope you'll have an easy going 9 months


----------



## KALM

MrsSKB, im so sorry this wasn't your time. As Poppy says there is no harm in crying and it is perfectly expected. We put so much hope in the fact that for once we might actually be pg, and it is so so hard to have that hope dashed. Last cycle we first thought it was a BFN and the feeling was agonising, but we had a few doubts over the test my clinic gave us so did a clear blue straight after and it was positive. So I know both feelings. take care of yourselves today. This is not your fault, you are not a failure, nature just doesn't always play the game we would like. At least you did get one funded cycle, in my area you get none if you are over 35 which just sucks. 

Poppy, really pleased for you - my clinic are the same as yours just the hpt followed by a scan at week 7. I wish you a happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## MrsSKB

Congrats, Poppy79 that is amazing news  !! Really, really don't feel bad. When I see BFP on here, it doesn't make me sad, I am chuffed as nuts because I know you've been through the same.  It's when people around me share their 'happy' news that it gets me.  (I hope that makes sense).

Food eaten - coffee drunk - feel more alive.  So ... if we can get the money together, when would they let us try again?

Thanks KALM, I am tempted to go out and get a ClearBlue but I think I'm just kidding myself.  I've just got to accept and move on.  Bloody postcode lottery.

You know, all you peeps are amazing xx


----------



## Ianaleena

Poppy congrats on the BFP so happy for you.
Mrsskb I'm sorry you had a bfn, how many days passed are you?


----------



## MrsSKB

ET was 26 Jan so think it's 13 days, that's how I've counted it and they said to test on day 13.

xx


----------



## Ianaleena

I'm too scared to test at 8dp 5dt I'm certain I will get a bfn, wonder why test dates are different between fresh blast and frozen blast , thought it would be the same.


----------



## MrsSKB

To be honest, I don't know what the timings or anything means - I didn't want to do too much research in case I started obsessing over everything! 

xx


----------



## TrionaT

Poppy congrats!maybe get a blood test if youre scared after last time to give you more reassurance.

lanaleena..id wait another day. The test date is diff for fresh and frozen as fresh may have traces of hcg for up to 10 days after trigger so they leave it bit longer wheras frozen or DE wouldnt .u cud well test positive tday but they recommend 9dp5dt..best of luckxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*MrsSKB*, we were told 2 periods before we could start again, so this one and then another.  Next time is for you. X

*Poppy*, massive congratulations.  X

*Ianaleena*, frozen embryos normally lose cells when thawed so they normally make you wait a bit longer x


----------



## SleepyT

MrsSKB I'm so sorry. I really had everything crossed for you. It's so cruel. 

Congrats to Poppy and good luck to those still waiting to test


----------



## KALM

I think the wait time also just depends on the clinic. For both my ivf and this natural FET cycle I was told to test on day 11 after ET, both with 5 day transfers.


----------



## K25

MrssSKb sorry to hear that  so disappointing for u but I hope there is a next time for u, chin up

Poppy congrats on your bfp did u have many symptoms in your 2ww?

Hope all u other lovely ladies are keeping sane I'm only 1dp5dt and its playing on my mind soooo much! Had an awful nights sleep last night too where I just couldn't stop thinking is this going to work xx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*K25*, I wake a couple of times in the night like that, will it work? What will we do if it's negative again? I imagine the stress and worry will just continue if it's positive, just a different kind. X


----------



## Ianaleena

Ok ladies, I gave in I know it's early but I've got a squinter,  will test again on OTD


----------



## K25

Yes jam and cream def agree there and even now my 21 month old it's a constant worry all in a different way! Maybe I need to read before bed take my mind of it  
Ianaleena I take it a squinter is good? Not heard that one before. Wha test do u use? I normally for for clearblue digital but there so expensive!xx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Ianaleena*, everything crossed for you, should be reliable now though for you. X

*K25*, First Response Early Result are supposed to be the best for testing early. X


----------



## K25

Thanks jam&scream il stock up on a few of those


----------



## Ianaleena

K25 is another word for faint positive hopefully it will be darker on OTD


----------



## Moonaomimoo

This might sound strange k25 but I save all my boots advantage points up for buying tests. I only buy expensive ones if I genuinely believe I'm pregnant like when I'm late or with my chemical pregnancy. Don't know if that's an option for you but like you say so bloody expensive otherwise.

Mrsskb you're inspirational you're probably devastated and that's understandable but the support you're offering to others is lovely to see. I agree on here I'm so excited for everyone getting pregnant but when it's just someone I know that got pg without trying it's frustrating. 

Ianaleena congrats on your squinted hope it continues to get darker for you and you go on to have a wonderful 9 months.x.x


----------



## Ianaleena

Thank you moonaomimoo


----------



## MrsSKB

*Ianaleena* that's amazing. Fingers crossed for the stronger lines on OTD xx

*Moonaomimoo*, thank you xx


----------



## Poppy79

Thanks everyone for all your comments. I still can't believe it. We went out and bought another test just to be sure.  got another whole load of anxiousness. It's still really early days, don't want to get too exited as it did not end well last time  fingers crossed it all works out this time... Small steps!

Ianaleena hope the line gets darker, how long till G

K25 I am really wary about symptoms as they are very individual and a bfp an af have very similiar symptoms. I have had a lot of uncomfortable bloating. Then in the last few days I have gone of tea and in particular chocolate, can't stand chocolate at the minute. I have also being feeling famished or quesy.symptom spotting is the hardest thing not to do, but they can be something or nothing 

Mrsskyb hope you are doing on?

I hope everyone else is doing ok? X


----------



## anotherteresa

Mrssb ..... I take my hat off to you.  Even though you didn't get you BFP you are still on here helping others.  i hope next time is your time as your too nice not to win in this process.  

Too the BFP I am so happy for you all and hope to join your club soon. 

I know I could do a home test from now but can't bring myself too.  Scared of the result. Still hanging on until my blood test on the 11th.


----------



## Moonaomimoo

Anothertheresa I don't blame you for being wary. BHCG is much more reliable and we put ourselves through so much emotional distress during this time it's nice to believe in the PUPO. Have everything crossed for you love. Hope the next few days fly for u and you get a happy result.x.x


----------



## Smiley 723

Congrats to all the BFPs....... I'll be waiting for my blood test on 14/2 never trusted the wee sticks! I don't even have one in the house! And ARGC don't supply you with one!

BFNs........ Look at it as a small glitch in your bigger plans....... Your time will come and it will be all the more sweeter for the wait.....We've been TTc for 10+ yrs now and each time I believe we are a little closer to our dream  

Big smiles and hugs to everyone wherever you are on your journey


----------



## LisaFerny

*Mrsskb*, I'm so so sorry for you, it's human nature to hang on to every last hope & I so hope your test was faulty or your HCG is low, but if not, I think *Smiley* puts it beautifully:


Smiley 723 said:


> BFNs........ Look at it as a small glitch in your bigger plans....... Your time will come and it will be all the more sweeter for the wait.....We've been TTc for 10+ yrs now and each time I believe we are a little closer to our dream


 

Fantastic news *Poppy*, I had a private blood test at my local NHS hospital because I had my treatment abroad & the clinic needed to review my meds & I was surprise it was only £11.50!
Are you driving yourself mad analyzing every pain & twinge? I am & still checking the loo roll frantically everytime I pee! Which at the moment seems to be about 70 times a day!

*Ianaleena*, congrats on the squinter, I got a bit obsessed with POAS last week, I did two a day & I saved Monday's & compared it to Tuesday's & same with Wednesday's, it was a very unhealthy addiction but at least Boots were doing 3for2!  
Fingers crossed for a darker line tomorrow 

Love & positive thoughts to everyone xxx


----------



## K25

Ianaleena good luck hope the line gets darker! When is your otd?
Moonaomimoo not strange just practical thinking about saving your points its a good idea 

Sending lots of


----------



## K25

Sorry ianaleena just seen its on tues! Not long to wait now! Xx


----------



## Ianaleena

K25 no it's not long till tues just hope on tues when I test it gets darker, as I'm sure there should be a big difference by then.


----------



## K25

I hope so for u too  will u be tempted to peas tomoz Aswell I know I would!xx


----------



## Izzyblue

Hi everyone ..... Rant and worry alert 

Winding myself up  Tomorrow is pee on the stick day.  Realising it was a bad idea to watch Holby City on catch up as people dying / pregnant girls isn't helping,... Signs of AF started on the evening before OTD last time. Scared of testing tomorrow. Wanting to live in cloud cookoo land of never testing. Wondering how long progesterone would keep AF at bay?  This will sound silly but worrying that I might be BFP and haven't been healthy enough in the last 2 weeks / (40 years). Worried that I can't cope on my own. Worried I can't afford a baby. Worried its bfn  and How sad I'll feel tomorrow. Worried I'll never have a baby.......  Grrrrrrrr.... I'd pay a lot of money for a crystal ball right now.... Or actually I wouldn't ..I don't want to know.....

Rant and worry amid stress over..... Good luck everyone xx hugs to those needing a hug xx


----------



## Divas212

Izzyblue I think all those worries are completely normal and we all have had them at some point or other...,I'm so worried because I had my ET on Saturday and started with the nastiest cold/flu the same day, feel absolutely dreadful  worried that it's going to affect my little embies on board, thinking my immune system will be fighting my bugs so will it start to fight my embies too...just worried so I know how your feeling for different reasons but I imagine the same amount of worry... I'm driving myself mad googling but the truth is we just won't know until OTD, fx for the morning for you xx


----------



## Izzyblue

Thanks divas. Fingers crossed for your embies xx


----------



## KALM

IzzyBlue, if now is your time, and fx it is, you will cope fine being a single mum (sure there will be tough times but there are for every new mum!), and you will find ways to afford it, and you will be so thrilled with your bundle of joy! Hope you manage to sleep well and good luck for testing tomorrow.


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Izzy*, best of luck this morning. Everything crossed  X

Morning everyone, hope your all well. X
I'm half way now, just another 8 sleeps then we'll now if this will be the most exciting year ever. X


----------



## willow07_123

Hi everyone can I join please. I had egg collection on 2nd feb and had two put back on thurs 5th. Test day is Monday 16th but thinking of testing early. When do u all reckon I could test from?

I will have a little read back and see what stage everyone is at

Jam&cream just noticed your test date is the same 😄. When did u have egg collection and egg transfer? How many did u have put back? Nice to be half way thru isn't it. I have tŵins who have just turned 5 so have had their bday and party keeping me busy 😄

Xxx


----------



## K25

Izzy-good luck for testing this morn xx

Jam cream- half way doesn't sound too bad actually does it when u look at it like that lol 

Willow- welcome to this madness! Your otd is a couple of days before mine but I will prob test from Saturday (coz I'm naughty) that will be 1 week since my et. How have u been feelin?

Afm- I went out with friends yesterday and i just can't think straight they were laughing saying have I got baby brain coz that is exactly what I was like! Been having a few little twinges mostly lower down in my pubic bone but that's it for me think it could be the crinone I'm using. Had an awful dream last night and to top it off fell down the stairs this morn! But luckily not hurt. So overall I'm feeling fantastic! Lol 
Xx


----------



## suzy2509

Not good news I am afraid. The bleeding is slowly stopping after 3 days but did a test this morning 2 days earlier than otd with a first response but it's negative so looks like it's all over


----------



## lornam1989

Morning girls,

Just a quick message I woke up heaving this morning so done a HPT, it's come back positive and I'm 7dp5dt, would this be correct? 

Xx


----------



## K25

So sorry to hear that Suzy but def test again on otd!

Lorna I'd say it's a positive on one of my previous cycles I tested positive from day 6 and now have a beautiful boy! I'm going to start testing from 7dp5dt too. What test did u use?xx


----------



## lornam1989

K25: I used clear blue digital. A few days before I tested and it was negative but that was to make sure the trigger was out of my system. I've never got to the 2ww so didn't know when to test but my OTD is 16.02 so only a week from today  

Good luck for your testing day! 

Xxx


----------



## K25

lorna I know what u mean by the trigger do u no how long it stays in your system? It does sound very positive though. Did u say u been feeling sick too? Sounds like a congratulations is in order for u


----------



## lornam1989

A lot of people say the trigger stays in the system for 10 days so should be long gone out of my body 

Yes I woke up heaving this morning it's eased off now only slight. Hopefully a sign of things to come  I'll just keep testing every couple of days now  xx


----------



## Tracyev

MrssSKb-  So so sorry hun for the negative. 

Suzy – Sorry too that you seem to be out as well. Do test again on OTD just to be sure.  FX for that miracle.  

Poppy – Big congrats on the BFP. Wonderful news. Here’s to an uneventful next 9 months – and beyond…. 

Ianaleena – Congrats to you on the squinter. Looking good for you. The results will be official soon enough.  

Lornam – Sneaky girl! Congrats on the POAS BFP. Hope the line only continues to get darker! 

Izzy (and anyone else testing today) –  Super Good luck! Keeping everything crossed for more BFPs. 

AFM – Thought I might succumb to the evil pee sticks this weekend but so far have decided to stay in the PUPO bubble. Have moments where def. feel AF is right around the corner and others where think it might have worked – usual horrors of the 2ww. DH and I have decided that I will POAS on Wednesday, although OTD not until Fri. Will be 12dp5dt so thinking results should be pretty reliable.


----------



## Humble_learner

Hi guys 
Hope you don't mind me joining in, I've never posted before  

I'm 27 no health issues, DH also fine with good swimmers. TTC - 5 years: unexplained infertility. Had my first ivf/icsi cycle this month. 21 eggs were retrieved, none of the 10 fertilised with ivf  
And 6 fertilised from icsi. On day 3 I was informed all were top grade, however on day 5 only 1 was good enough to be transferred. The blastocyst was graded 2/3BB, and was put back in on Saturday. So now I'm on the 2ww. Been feeling really down as I'm convinced it's not going to work, especially as I feel the grading of the blastocyst is a bit meh  
Don't know how I'm going to get through these next few days with the constant worry


----------



## Hannushka

Hey ladies, 
I have been rather passive on this forum recently, well actually since I moved back to Finland in 2012, apart from occasional posts at a long term buddy thread which is also rather quiet these days since at least half of our group have succeeded, and few have moved on to a life without babies...

Well, I still haven't done either  of those and am now in the middle of my first DE tx. I had a 2dt put in on wednesday and I am going absolutely mad!! 
The meds I've been on during this tx is progynova 2mg (3x a day) and lugesteron 200mg (3x a day). On top of that I'm on prednisolon cortison treatment which I started 2wks b4 transfer at 20mg and now 10mg since transfer. 

I suffer from several autoimmune problems; underactive thyroid,psoriasis, endometriosis, possibly cealiacs (have been gluten free now for 1,5 years)

Now, am I supposed to feel something?? I feel no different, boobs are flat as a pancake, I feel nothing   I want to feel something!!! How early am I supposed to feel something?   
I can't deal with this. I've been so positive this time around and felt really well... which has been a big change since every tx I have ever had, I've doomed it from the moment of transfer, I have just known it won't work. This time I felt 'this is it' .We have a top notch embryo, good lining, positive vibes... But now...   I'm losing the grip of those vibes... Anyone else feeling the same?


----------



## Ianaleena

Morning ladies

Izzy I have my fingers crossed for you 
Suzy so sorry  
Tracy thank you, I have my fingers crossed for you on Wednesday .
Humble don't give up hope , mine were low grade, 5bc, 4bc and I got a faint line 7 1/2 days passed transfer, so don't give up.
Afm the last two mornings I've had mild heartburn ,( tmi alert,)and today I got out of bed and a gush of diarrhea happened from nowhere and again a couple hours later , so my body's up to something today


----------



## Tracyev

Thanks Ianaleena - You have been my inspiration so far as my "symptoms" have been right in line with yours. Also been having acid reflux/heartburn the past couple days which is not common for me as well as low grade headache. So far have escaped the diarrhea though


----------



## Ianaleena

Ah Tracy so glad I'm not the only one


----------



## Sunshinequeen

Morning! So sorry those who have had recent BFN's. It is all so tough. I think you need to think of it as a journey. Annoyingly it often seems to be a real roller coaster of a journey with lots of up and downs. Try to stay strong and work out the way forward. I always felt a bit better when I had a plan. 

Ianaleena - congrats on your squinter!! I have decided that you are a bad influence on me!! I was planning to try and hold on and test on Wednesday (which would be 10dp5dt) but when I saw that you had a faint positive I decided to test this morning. It was only day 8 so I wasn't really expecting to see anything but it was a strong BFP!!! Aaaaaggghhh! Super excited and scared. Just praying that it is still BFP on OTD. I haven't told my DH as he doesn't like me testing early. But I needed to share my news with someone!

Lorna - congrats on your BFP too. It is so difficult to symptom spot isn't it. I think I've been doing it even more after getting my BFP this morning!! I also have a very odd tummy and keep having to run to the loo!

Huge hugs to everyone else on this 2ww journey.  Xxxxxx


----------



## Ianaleena

Sunshine I'm sorry I was a bad influence on you , but turned out to be a good one, congratulations, how many did you transfer ? Glad I'm not the only one having to run to the loo, not nice signs but gives me hope


----------



## wendycat

Sunshine - yay! Congratulations! What did you have transferred?


----------



## Sunshinequeen

Ianaleena and Wendycat - thank you! We had 1 x 5 day blast transferred on 1 Feb. We only have 1 left in the freezer so I was praying that it would work this time as I'm not sure if I have the strength to go through another fresh cycle. 

We had a FET last August which was a BFP but ended in our 3rd ectopic pregnancy so I know that we still have a long way to go but hoping that we may be luckier this time. 

Sending positive vibes to everyone. Xxxxx


----------



## Blondie71

believe it sunshine   65% increase in chance with tubes removed (check my siggy lol) x


----------



## Divas212

Just had a call from the clinic, the embies left in the embryscope have both progressed to blast grade 2 (not sure on grading) and are now being frozen. The embies transfered on Saturday were better quality at that stage, so really given me hope rightly or wrongly, this is going to be a hard 2ww!!


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Willow*, I had collection on 31st and transfer on the 3rd. Had 2 day 3 transferred, both were really good though so I'm hoping at least one of them sticks around. 1 was a 14 cell grade 1 and the other a 12 cell grade one. 
Are you going to test early? I don't dare test, I'm a nervous wreck about it all, dreading getting another negative.
It is nice to be half way though. You feeling ok up to now? X

*Divas*, great news on your frozen ones, hopefully they won't be needed this year though. X

*Hannuska*, I'm feeling the same, I was really positive at the beginning but know I'm thinking it's not going to work. Everything crossed for you. X

*Lorna*, massive congratulations  X

*Humble*, I think everyone feels like that at some point, I know I do. It's near impossible to be positive all the time  X

Hope everyone else is doing ok. X


----------



## goingforthemiracle

I couldnt resist and i just had a pg test. Its a negative. Completely gutted. I think i am out for this cycle


----------



## wendycat

What day are you on,  goingforthemiracle


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

could you have tested too early *gftm*? X


----------



## goingforthemiracle

9dp5dt. Called my doctor and she said not to trust it as urine might be dilueted and she wants me tongo there tom for bloods. But at this point, if there is hcg in my body, at least it would be a faint line. I dont even have symptoms apart the sore bubbs coming from the progesterone. But i will do it anyway so that i can at least stop the meds and let af show its ugly head. I kind of feel devasted beyond words.


----------



## wendycat

I'm so very sorry xxxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

So sorry, it really shouldn't be this hard for us. X


----------



## Ianaleena

So sorry goingforthemiracle, but test date isn't till tomorrow so it still may show, everyone is different when the hcg shows some shoe early some show late


----------



## goingforthemiracle

Thanks for trying to be positive Ianaleena, but with 3 perfect expanding blastocysts, if there was an implantation, some hcg should be there by now. The test info saud it gets hcg from 10mIU/mL. Even if the urine is diluted, it should dedect smth by now. A day more or less doesnt make much difference. Not even a full day...


----------



## MrsSKB

Sending you lots of love, Goingforthemiracle xx


----------



## Hannushka

GFTM- I still   for you, and hope your doctor was right. We are all unique, and the hgc may 'surge' up just a tad bit later. Huge  ! 
Jam&cream- I saw your otd is a day before mine, I'm going for the blood test on the 17th...
Sorry everyone, I'm really bad with names so it will take time for me to get to know where you all are at, but I'm rooting for you all nonetheless. 

af. Symptom spotting here BIG time... I've had few mild cramps this evening at the low abdomen and feel rather wet, I mean, with the Lugesteron, it's wet all the time but now sort or warm and more liquidy wet. sorry if   The worst thing is, in all my last cycles the af has arrived around 9dpt, so well before the otd, but with these meds, the doc said that I won't be getting af even if it fails... AARRGGHH!


----------



## wendycat

I've got the 'wet' symptom too  I'm on utragestone (?sp) and that's messy, but sort of creamy, chalky messy and this is watery. 

TMI

I also found my mouth watering thinking about jalapeños today, which is something I've experienced before with bfp, but not sure if I'm putting symptoms in my head!


----------



## TrionaT

Going for the miracle     I'm also 9 DP5DT but not testing till the 12th. Best of Luck with the blood results. I really feel for you , you are probably right with 3 expanding blasts I'm not sure is there still even one in there but unfortunately have to wait out the bloods to be sure, pure torture all the waiting. Try to get into the Dr early first appointment and make sure the bloods go off to be tested same day to avoid more waiting around. My Dr was brill for that she used to let me drive my own blood to the hospital and mark it urgent. UUgggh this journey is really hard.I'm sorry your having to go through this


----------



## TrionaT

*Humble Learner - * Welcome to the 2WW , you never know I've heard of poor quality looking embryos doing fine , fingers crossed for you !  

*Hannuska* - Keep the chin up . There are not necessarily any symptoms so don't feel bad if you don't have any . I have had 4 BFPs and no symptoms during 2WW. some period pains towards 4 weeks on the last two but I think that was more the progesterone than anything. Best of Luck

xxx


----------



## goingforthemiracle

Thank you ladies. 

TrionaT my doctor said i can go whenever i want. The results will only take 2 hrs. I will go in the morning anyway.


----------



## Humble_learner

Thanks guys for the kind messages.
Spoke to the embryologist today: she said I should stop comparing my embie to other peoples gradings, as every clinic grades embryos differently. She said mine was very good, and that if I had another 2/3bb they wouldn't have put both back in because  they only transfer one good quality embryo for patients under 35. Also my other embies continued to develop into blasts which is a good sign for the one I have on board. Feeling a lot more positive


----------



## Divas212

Humble - sounds great, I suppose it's only natural that we all compare, but on the other hand I'm a great believer in what will be will be....fx for us all x


----------



## jeannieb

Hello ladies,just been catching up on whats been happening with everyone.So sorry to anyone who got BFN the past couple of days,sending you lots of love and .My OTD isn't till the 16th which still feels like forever away although I have managed to be good so far and not test early! Like all of you Im desperately "symptom spotting" Although since Ive never done FET before Im not sure whats down to the diferent meds and whats not? Scared to hope but am craving chillies and spicy food which I never normally like.(too soon??)Hoping I can stay off the early testing and just stay positive.All you ladies are an inspiration to me your strength and care for each other is wonderful.Lots of   for anyone testing tomorrow.Jx


----------



## KALM

Wow ladies, you have been a chatty bunch today 

GFTM, sorry about your test, but maybe there will be a miracle and bloods tomorrow will be different.. Thinking of you and your OH at this difficult time.

Jam, I think you are right that everyone has ups and downs of believing it's worked, then questioning that and doubting through the wait, it is so hard. I am trying to stay positive but it has been harder today than some other days. I had my 2ww acupuncture session though which helped.

Hi to everyone else, keeping fx crossed for all of us.


----------



## Moonaomimoo

Gftm I didn't get a positive urine test at all when I had my chemical I only had a positive through beta hcg. I know that's a small consolation as it was a chemical but everyone's levels differ. Also hcg has to be broken down and excreted in to your urine so even the most sensitive test can be a false negative by just one day out if your body hasn't had chance to excrete it.
Either way love I'm praying that the blood test shows a BFP for you. Will be thinking about you.

So sorry to other ladies that have unfortunately got the dreaded bfns. It really is unfair and I hope that your get your miracle soon.

Huge congrats to you naughty ladies testing early with your amazing BFP news. So so happy for you and fills me with hope.

Afm...feeling negative already. Been getting cramps today which is because I'm ovulating (taking clomid only atm) but the pains are all in my left side and unfortunately that's my blocked side so I already think it's a no go. will still keep the PUPO bubble but only time will tell. Slightly shorter luteal phase so 12 days and counting.x.x


----------



## Jade1985

I've been plucking up the courage to finally join the forum so here I go, I want start by saying a massive hello to you all 😊 and how incredibly brave everyone is, sharing there story! To all of those that have had a BFN, sorry for your news and sending SO much love, hoping the heavy hearted feelings get lighter...

For those with BFP, congrats to you all, I wish you all good health through these coming months...good luck and one love 

I always thought that when the time was right, my DF (darling finace) and I would have little versions of us once married. Unfortunately things didn't turn out exactly as planned...BUT it doesn't mean that things won't work out in the end luckily my partner and I found out by chance last year that we botfertilityerility issues, low amh and sperm quality. I'm relived that we found out sooner rather than later, spending dosh on the wedding when it could be used elsewhere. Instead we are now focusing on taking each day as it comes and trying to have a little one, so that he or she can hopefully attend our future wedding. I'm a firm believer in 'what's for you won't go passed you'...what will be will be. Don't get me wrong I'm really scared that we may not be blessed with a biological child but it doesn't mean we can't pursue other avenues to becoming parents...I Just feel thankful to have my life and the people in it 😁🙏

So enough with the waffling, I'm 29...first time ICSI....long protocol and basically I'm bricking it. Had ET 07/02/15...one embryo-blastocyst-grading 3,average. Was told that out of the eggs that fertilised all were of poor quality. So I'm just going with the flow but trying to keep my feet on the ground. Since the embryo went in on Saturday, all I've had is AF pains constantly and lower back ache, well annoying. What's keeping me going is sex and the city box set, this forum and of course family and some me time. 😜


----------



## Teddytoot

Anyone else get crazy food cravings being on this?? I'm on 500mg twice a day, been a week now and am 5dp2dt 😃


----------



## goingforthemiracle

Thank you to all you lovely ladies for every encouraging word you wrote. Made me feel a bit better. I will try to hold on hope till tomorrow. Maybe miracles can happen, maybe i took the wrong test, maybe my doctor is right in saying my wee was diluted. Maybe God did not forget about me and my DP. Had a skype call with him and i had to be strong not to upset him more. He was so happy this time and said we will have twins even. I feel so useless. 

I am sorry for this rubbish posting.


----------



## Divas212

Jade we had our ET on the same day....what's your OTD? My clinic gave me the 20th, don't know if I can wait THAT long though lol x


----------



## Archied

That's me out... Another chemical. Bfp yesterday and negative on bloods today. That's my 3rd chemical in a row....
Congrats to all bfp and fingers crossed to all you ladies in waiting!! Xx


----------



## willow07_123

Gosh this page moves quick, hi everyone

Jam&cream I'm feeling ok at mo, u? I'm thinking of testing 2days early on sat so I will be 9dp3dt. Anyone else tested this early? Thanks 

Jeannieb u have same test day of 16th. Hope u doing ok 😃 x


----------



## willow07_123

Archied so sorry big hugs x


----------



## Moonaomimoo

Welcome jade and good luck love hope you're not feeling too stressed. I love a good sex in the city marathon to perk me up especially snuggled with my dogs and eating crap. Got wverything crossed for you.

Gftm don't say sorry we all have these moments when we get down but you're amazing for what you go through every month and I commend you for staying strong for your partner. If it isn't the result you want tomorrow then I hope you can both look after one another and cry/rant as much as you need to.

Archived I'm so sorry love. I've had that brief moment of pure excitement and the crash when the bloods show the hcg levels have dropped. It's such an awful time especially with this being your third in a row. Clearly you can fall pregnant but it's sustaining it....have they said they will test now to see why you're having chemicals? Again so sorry chick thinking of you.x.x


----------



## Izzyblue

Hi

So sorry for not being Able to do personals. I read all the messages and get to the bottom and can't think of anyone's names. But for everyone on a bfn - hugs and stay strong, bfp - fabulous - enjoy every moment for all of us and keep giving us hope....

I'm bfn. Knew it wasn't happening for me this time as no physical change at all. But have hoped, prayed and planned names. I don't think I can do more than one more attempt. Donor seems to come in threes and next  is my third attempt. If one more sodding person says that when you relax, it will just happen..... Unlikely as I'm relying on a turkey blaster lol so it's the once in a month chance 😝. I think I'm running out of hope and energy now.  Anyway ... Back to Accupuncture and Hypno xx

Massive hugs all round and maybe see you on another thread xx


----------



## KALM

So sorry IzzyBlue and Archied  

GFTM, when I read your post quickly I thought you were joking that you'd skyped God to put a word in for yourself!! Sorry your OH isn't home just now to give you a huge hug, hope it's not too long before he's back.


----------



## kitty280

Hi. I have just started the second week of my two week wait. Over the weekend I had what I think was spotting but would never know as I'd never had it before. It was a pinkish light brownish staining and stringy brown/ purple clots when I wiped after a wee (apologies). I had bad cramping the morning of the second day and then it subsided. at first I was so upset but then I read some stuff about implant bleeding etc and I had almost convinced myself that it was good news. However yesterday an hour in to a six hours drive home (partner drove it all fortunately) what I can only describe as a normal to heavy period has started for me. Bright red heavy bleeding, dark clots and bad cramping. Devastated. Know that it hasn't worked but when I phoned the clinic they said to try and taking the pessaries just in case and do the test as planned on Sunday. 

I am now lying awake with cramps totally unhelped (as normal) by paracetamol, heavy bleeding, sweats. Trying to think of any good reason not to take some ibuprofen as well to ease at least part of my misery. Why do I have to add insult to injury by taking the stupid pessaries as well for no reason?? Also if I do the test a day early 14 not 15 as they say will it really make a difference?? I know sometimes people can bleeding and it's ok but it's not very likely and I just feel like I'm filling myself more with false hope by kidding myself it might be ok. If I stop the pessaries which seem totally pointless with all the bleeding will the bleeding be even worse? Does anyone else find their clinic so busy and staff overworked that they just can't give you any proper time support and sympathy?? I know I should be grateful for the chance but no one seems to remember this is a first for me and huge upheaval and unknown. A small amount of time just to be able to ask questions would help but the couple of times I phoned it just feels like they are trying to get rid of you.


----------



## Hannushka

Morning,
Sorry to hear Izzyblue and Archied and lots of   . So very unfair...
GFTM- I can so identify with your feelings, I've gone through them so so many times, my dh always also so positive that 'this time it will work' and I feel such a failure when it doesn't... The good thing is, he doesn't think I'm a failure, and he will make me bounce back... Men can be life saviours sometimes.. Sending you loads of   
Right, I have no time for more personals right now as I'm off to have light tx for my psoriasis and thyroid check... p.s. tingling in my left breast and twitching in my right ovary this morning


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

One day closer   is anyone testing today? Best of luck if you are. Everything crossed for you. X


----------



## willow07_123

Jan&scream r u going to be good and wait or test early? One day closer! It's going to be a long week!

Big hugs to all the bfns xx


----------



## Olivia

Hi kitty,

Didn't want to read and run!
I feel your pain honey I really do. Did you have 1 or 2 embryos transferred? Yes sometimes bleeding can be bad and I have had a cycle  when I started bleeding and things didn't work out however bleeding isn't always bad believe it or not! I had  proper red period blood with clots when I was pregnant with my daughter-convinced everything was over and like you did not see the point continuing with medication but I did! 
It's torture I know-test date feels like a million mikes away but just tontine with your mesds and don't give up complete hope. It's not over till the test says it is! 
Look after yourself.

Olivia x x x x


----------



## KALM

Ladies you are up SO early! Is that normal for you? It would kill me to be up before 6 every day!

Wishing everyone a good day.


----------



## Smiley 723

Morning 2ww.....
Big hugs to all those that need it this morning   

Think of today as a bright new day on your journey...... One day closer to that dream.... my motto is 'through all the barriers comes life!'

I remind myself of this every now and again 

Have a Fantabulous day everyone


----------



## goingforthemiracle

Morning ladies. 

Kalm, your post made me smile. The point is I am the one not home. I am staying in Athens all alone through all my treatment and the 2ww. DP is back at home. 

Woked up early this morning but cant fund the courage to go for the blood test to the clinic yet...

Hannushka thank you dear. I am sorry you got to know this feeling. My DP tells me that he cant stand me being upset like i do during failed cycles. He is even ok with us not trying anymore just not to see me go through that. I just cant give up yet. I dont think i ever will. 

Archied so sorry for you too. It is horrible as well what you are going through.  

Moonaomimoo thanks hun. I will try to stay as strong as possible. 

Btw its snowing here in Athens. I havent seen snow since almost five years now. It would have been such a beautiful day only if my lo would be with me...

Good luck to all you ladies, no matter at what stage of your treatment you are.


----------



## willow07_123

KALM yes up by 6 everyday as hubby has to get ready for work and the tŵins need to get ready for school and always wake between 545-6. Suits us though as otherwise they wouldn't see my hubby as he is home most evenings once they are in bed. Haven't been sleeping too well at mo tho and keep waking early. It's going to be such a long week :-( xx


----------



## Dolphins

Hi all  

Sharry can you put me down please for ICSI, with my OTD being on the 20th Feb. 2015 - 2 days before my 40th birthday.  I've decided to delay my 40th celebrations until I know what the results are going to be.

Anyway!  I have now got 1 good blastocyst on board, which got transferred yesterday, so now I am officially PUPO.     

I am also waiting for a phone call today from the clinic, to find out if we have got any to freeze.  I am hoping so,      as from 12 eggs from egg collection, only 4 fertilised, and just before embryo transfer, only 3 made it. 

xxx


----------



## goingforthemiracle

Blood test confirmed bfn for me.


----------



## Ianaleena

Gftm so sorry, all the best for the future 

Well tested today and still faint line , so have been told to test again in couple of days as they said I'm only 9 1/2 days past transfer so I will test again in a couple of days.
Hope everyone is well


----------



## wendycat

GFTM - so sorry.


----------



## anotherteresa

GFTM so sorry.  I can't imagine how you feel right now.  This is such a horrible process.  Sending you huge hugs.  Get yourself home to your loved ones and grieve then heal.

I can't even bring myself to POS as I am scared my bubble will burst.  

Ianaleena still going strong with your faint line.  I hope you get the good result on day 11.  I am day 10 today and still can't POS.  I got as far as opening the box this morning.

Bloods tomorrow so then it's out of my hands.


----------



## Jade1985

GFTM- I'm so sorry for your news, I hope whatever your feeling subsides...I'm sending you a huge hug...much love...I've been reading ur posts for a while and have been routing for u..will say a 🙏 tonight for all of the ladies who have been disappointed with the outcome.

Hi Sharry, could you please add me  this is by far the best thread Ive found...would ❤ To be party of it....TX is ICSI-transfer date 07/02/2015 OTD Feb 18th 2015..thank u! 
Well hello there Divas212-loving the username 😉 same day for transfer..my OTD is the 18th..I will be routing for you wrong with all the other ladies on here. Have you had any symptoms yet?

Archied-so sorry for the outcome...I'm not going to even pretend I know how you feel but my heart does go out to you...and sending you a massive hug!🙏✨

Moonaomimoo-Yey an avid fan of Sex and the City...I think I secretly relate to allow of the characters...my friends say I'm like Samantha...not because I put it about 😜 more so that I have always been open to talking about the body, and of course ❤ making. Thanks for the well wishes, yes fingers crossed indeed...I could do with a dog to cuddle, my sister has 5 so will have to pop round for a full blown cuddling session! I've ate loads in the last few days, think I'm just being greedy but in all honesty it's providing me with pleasure so why the hell not! 😉😄

Hannaushka- I have everything crossed for you and your symptoms 😊

Jam&Cream, I'm feeling the build up with you, good luck for tomorrow...only 1 day to goo, hooray!! 🙏

Smiley723 really like your quote 'through all barriers comes life'. I hope everyone can relate to that at some point or another! Here's to having a fandabidozi day! 👍


----------



## SleepyT

GFTM - I am so terribly sorry for that awful BFN. I hope you are ok xx


----------



## TrionaT

GFTM- I'm really sorry                      

I didn't realise you were in Athens on your own. I've been abroad on my own going through IVF its definitely so much harder.  What did Penny have to say ? Has she any suggestions? Snow sounds nice I've never been to Athens would say it looks nice, Its a shame you are on your own, did you go to the Serum boards, anybody else there at this time also even to have a cup of hot chocolate with?  Look after yourself, I really hope you get your miracle some day and this is just a bump in the road xxx


----------



## MrsSKB

*GFTM*  xx


----------



## KALM

GFTM - so sorry  when will you be home? 

Sorry to now go straight to me but I'm feeling really afraid this hasn't worked. Have had tight belly crampish feelings all day (although I have since last thurs to be fair), but there was just a bit of blood  I know my practical head tells me that it could just be spotting, but the other part of me is shouting PANIC, EVIL AF IS ON ITS WAY just feeling like crying but trying to hold it together at work. Anyone else ever had spotting with cramping feelings with it? I know I need to believe it is not all over yet but any reassurance from others experience would be good. Thank you!


----------



## Tracyev

Kalm – So sorry that you are having a down moment, particularly when at work. I completely understand! I have been feeling more PMSy the last couple days while other PG “symptoms” seemed to have lessened so I am on constant knicker watch here. I know seeing that bit of blood may seem like the death knell but as you know cramping and spotting are pretty common in early pregnancy. How awful is it that so many early pregnancy signs mimic the arrival of AF? I can try to cheer you in the fact that I did spot bright red blood  11,12 and 13 days post ET with DS number 2 (and continued on/off for the next few weeks). Had cramps too. Chin up. It’s not definitely over yet. Sending lots of stay away AF vibes your way.

Big hugs to the BFNs today - Archied, Izzy and Goingforthemiracle. So sorry that it didn’t work for you this time. It’s a horrid journey but hopefully one day it will end in happiness for us all. 

Ianaleena – Glad that line is still there for you. FX that it has gotten darker the next time you test. No bloods?


----------



## Moonaomimoo

Oh ladies I'm so sorry to hear of your bfns. Such sad news to come on and read and my thoughts are with you all at this distressing time but you ladies are so strong for doing what you're doing so try your best to stay positive you all deserve your little miracles.

Welcome dolphins and good luck really hope it's an amazing 40th birthday present for you. You test just before me so I'll be thinking about you love.

Lol Jade your post made me laugh glad you express your opinion like Samantha without getting dirty with all the men lol. 5 dogs I don't know his she does it. Having two is hard enough!! Lol. My girl dog has had an operation today though so that's kept my mind occupied  and can't wait for her to get home for more snuggles.

I can't remember who posted it now and can't go back that far on my phone but I also hate the line 'just relax it'll happen' I'm absolutely sick to death of hearing it! No it doesn't just work like that yes it prob helps but I've been very relaxed this month not temp checking not doing ov sticks but again I've had awful cramps in my left side and that's my blocked side so I'm adamant it won't be this month so whichever divs out there that say relaxing helps.....BULL **** Argh rant over.x.x


----------



## suzy2509

So sorry goingforthemiracle thinking of you xxx


----------



## Dolphins

Hi all  

So sorry goingforamiracle,    and thanks for welcoming me Moo  

Just had the phone call from the clinic, and they told us that there was 1 to freeze   - a day 6 blastocyst, at grade 2 & 3, which is good enough to freeze, as it's more likely to survive the thawing out process.

I'm a bit despondent about it, as we were hoping for 2, but then 1's better then 0.

xxx


----------



## Divas212

Jade- no symptoms as such...just feel a bit bloated and AF type cramps that I'm putting down to the suppositories... Clinc just rang and change our OTD to 18th instead of the 20th which is great news because my DP is off work that day  

I also agree with the whole relax stop thinking about it and it'll happen....we're like ;-/ really did you just say that?!? 1, we kinda missing an essential ingredient! 2, how can you relax and not think about it when you set your alarm for a specific time, have so many scans that putting legs in stirrups seems ordinary, not to mention the suppositories!!! 3, the emotional roller coaster ivf/iui creates.... People who haven't had to go through this process have absolutely no idea...but always makes me smile when they say it coz we just look at each other then back at the person who said it and it always makes them feel silly, altho the comment is said in good faith to try make us feel better...it is quite amusing lol


----------



## goingforthemiracle

Well as Jade said, this is propably the best thread ever. I thank you all you great ladies for your huge support. And i am really sorry for all the bnf's. I hope and pray from tomorrow this thread to have only bfp. 

TrionaT thanks a lot for your post. Penny couldnt say a word. We were both crying. She said i could bet and through myself from a plane and know ii'd land safely with your my cycle. Everything was perfect and she said this is not just bad luck. Will meet on Thursday again just to start thinking what else to check before waisting another 3 perfect blastocysts. 

Being alone here in Athens is hard enough, but maybe its better. At least, i will not transmit all my present negativity to everybody around me. On the phone i can be strong for a while and make my family believe i am doing ok. 

Will keep following everybodies' progress. Fx and   this thread is done with bfn. 

xxx


----------



## K25

Jade and diva we have same test date  
I will start testing from Saturday though coz il be goin crazy by then!xx


----------



## Divas212

K25- my DP wants to poas at the weekend but I'm not so sure after what happened when we got out BFP when we had iui, we tested early and it appeared to be negative but she went back to it after half an hour and it was the faintest positive you've ever seen, we didn't know if we believed it or not so ended up poas many times all showed faint BFP, we were so excited then mc.....being in the pupo bubble is more appealing.....mind you if we did get a BFP I think we'll both be terrified that history will repeat itself....the 2ww is hell but waiting for that scan to see if all is ok is absolute torture.....I had my mc the day before our first scan which was booked on our wedding anniversary.....just read all that back and realise how depressing it all sounds but it's my fears at the moment, hope i'v not upset anybody x


----------



## gillian1

Hi Ladies,
I am just joining for the 2WW. I had a really rough time on my last IVF and I was cautious about joining this time as I felt I depessed everyone last time round but I just can't tought it out myself. ET was Monday and already I am going crazy.


----------



## Meganswish

KALM - Looks like we have the same OTD   only a few days left!!!

I was doing fine last week and it flew by but coming into this second week reality has hit me and I'm feeling quite down about the outcome.  I have never been pregnant to be able to compare symptoms although I'm not sure I have had any other than a headache everyday since Sunday which I put down to worrying!!!

I am sorry to all those who got a BFN and wish you all the luck in the world for your next go  

To all those who got BFP congratulations, may your upcoming months be kind to you  

Anyone else had no symptoms or spotting and still got a BFP? 

xxx


----------



## K25

Oh diva u really sound like u have been through it so hard! Poor u, we always seem to compare to 'last time' whin in my case I had a positive test after 6dp5dt only because I was feeling so sick and had been spotting. As its Valentine's Day sat I'm thinking that's a good omen so I will see......how r u feeling n e way xx


----------



## Divas212

K25 - I'm ok thanks, just getting over an awful cold/flu which typically started on et day haha.... Don't wanna sound all down in the dumps because I'm not just have the same worries as always. I consider us to be very lucky really with securing nhs funding and having my DP, who has been amazing really looking after me, thankfully her annual leave timed perfect with et  as for symptom spotting iv got a lot of wind tonight and started with that strange prikly sensation (only way I can describe is if a pin is poking me near pubic bone) I had this last time I had a BFP but then It might just be my mind making it up, we're totally going with the flow and grateful that our close family and friends know, they are not being at all pushy with questions but feel totally supported  
How are you? Do you have any symptoms?


----------



## KALM

traceyEV, thank you. Your words helped to reassure me, as did a text from a previous cycle buddy who had a lot of spotting and full on bleeding during her 2ww and did get a BFP and is now about 4 months pregnant. So I'm trying to cling on to hope. There is more blood than in my head equated to what I'd expected for "spotting" but not as much as full AF, and my cramping isn't like full AF either when it's normally so bad I have to resort to pain killers to be able to function.  my OH joked that I should also consider my bad breath! Normally I never have a problem with it, but during both 2ww's it's gone all a bit icky! Not sure if anyone else has had this or it's just me being odd, or of course it may not be related to the 2ww at all and just a coincidence! When is your own OTD Tracey? 

Meganswish, yeah second week is definitely harder. I wish I could just fall asleep and wake up Friday and know! Despite that I'm not tempted to test early and wasn't last time.  Are you drinking enough liquid? I get headaches if I don't drink enough. And I've heard of loads of people with no symptoms who got a BFP so don't worry on that account!

Welcome Gillian, and I hope this cycle is not as rough on you as the last one was! I was also cautious about joining this board, but caved in!

Sending more   GFTM. Really hope they can get to the bottom of why things aren't working for you.


----------



## TwinkleEggy

Hi *Sharry*
Can you add me my OTD is 17th Feb, natural modified IVF ET was 5th Feb,
Thanks.

This thread is super fast.
Congrats to BFPs.
so sorry to read BFNs news

ATM, Not too much symptoms so far. Trying not to think about OTD .


----------



## K25

Diva- Not the greatest time to get a cold  we r all in the same boat at the end of the day. I'm a terrible worrier as it is let alone something like this, but I suppose it is my 5th time so I kinda know what it's about but never gets easier, think actually it gets harder every time! The only symptom I'm really getting is a dull ache down in my pelvis and little twinges every now and again on around my ovaries, but I think that's where I had so many eggs taken out! 
R u going to test early or be good and wait lol xx


----------



## goingforthemiracle

Thanks Kalm and I really hope there will be no problems with your bleeding and you get your little miracle this cycle.


----------



## Meganswish

KALM - It would be lovely to sleep and wake up on Friday!!!

I don't think the headaches are down to a lack of fluids it must just be the stress of all this because I'm like a machine at the moment, high protein diet, drinking at least 2 litres of water a day, drinking a few pints of milk a day, eating Brazil nuts, taking Pregnacare and then the delightful pessaries! 

My nurse told me OTD is 13th but as that's Friday the 13th I could wait until the Saturday morning   as if I could add another day on top of the 2ww I will have done.

I'm the same, never even had the urge to test early on any of my cycles but everyone says if it was them they would have to but fortunately most of those people are not in our positions so don't quite understand it.

xxx


----------



## Divas212

K25 I think I'm going to wait until OTD....I say this at the min, I'm quite the pessimist so even if I do get a BFP I'll not beleive it until OTD blood results lol


----------



## Hannushka

Hey there, so many posts today,
So sorry to read about the bfn's today, I have no words, just big   to you all... 
My symptoms have turned out to be very very similar to af symptoms and I don't know what to do, I feel I can not breath, this morning I was feeling so hopeful... My left thigh hurts and that happens only when af is about to arrive  . Doctor said these meds will keep her at bay but I'm doubtful... 
I can't deal with more personals atm... sorry...
Wishing all you 2ww people    
xx


----------



## Jade1985

That's great news Diva...same day, brilliant! So sorry to hear about everything you've been through...I hope everything all works out for you, completely get why u don't want to test early. I not sure if I'm as brave as K25 but if AF makes a no show I honestly don't know if I'll change my mind.

Hi K25, wow same day how exciting! Fingers crossed for you and everyone waiting. I will update should I do the test sooner 😳☺I hope Valentines day is a great omen for you and a very special one.

My symptoms are driving me up the wall, still period cramps, since evening of egg transfer, feel like I'm about to have my AF at any time now so just trying to ride it out...my inner thighs are aching today, not looking good but what will be will be.


----------



## Nettie79

Good evening all,


Sorry to join the thread late been in a world of essays alongside iui. Due to test Thursday as had  my second iui 14 days ago and on progesterone pessaries! . Climbing the walls symptom  spotting. Wishing you all baby dust. 

Quick question anyone else been feeling really out of sorts on 2WW?


----------



## Divas212

Nettie the progrstrone makes me feel out of sorts every time, although my DP would tell you I'm always out of sorts lol but DEFFO more than useual good luck x


----------



## Nettie79

Thank you for the reply. I am feeling very weird this evening and been getting lots of pulling and cramping today. Driving myself bonkers SS!


----------



## TrionaT

Going for the miracle... well you are in the best place I think, Penny seems really nice, I only spoke with her on the phone but she was really sweet. I am going there next if this doesn't work.... If anyone can test you... Serum seem to be the best place for investigations. Were the blasts good quality ones? Its good you have frosties left , some hope at least that one of them will work. Maybe they will throw everything at it next time and you never know.... I think its a tough job working out whats wrong as everyone is so different ....my clinic in Czech told me good quality egg and sperm is the most important thing and that makes sense but then there's other stuff and that's where it gets complicated and I may have to go down the whole investigation route myself  if I have any more m/c, I dread all the tests but Serum seems to be on top of them all..  haha the foreigners have a way with words, she could throw herself off a plane ... bet her life on it , she really seems to  take it personally when it doesn't work though and really cares...    Don't worry about the negativity, I know what you mean though , I was never so moody before all this ivf stuff and I like to be on my own when I'm down.. you are amazing going through it all on your own, not an easy thing to go through. Hope you have a few movies to take your mind off things


----------



## suzy2509

Well OTD today and still negative,  so definitely all over for me xx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Suzy*  sorry it wasn't better news. X


----------



## Nettie79

big hugs my lovely. Take some time to look after yourself x x


----------



## K25

Sorry to hear that Suzy, big hugs xx
I was feeling quite positive this time up until now, it seems the closer I get to otd the more negative I'm feeling  xx


----------



## gillian1

Meganswish I had no symptoms when I fell pregnant with my daughter
Sorry Suzy x
Kalm, hoping the bleeding stopped.
This is my 10th 2WW and it's killing me! I'm only 2dp3dt. I'll never resisit. No pregnancy tests in the house and I need to keep it that way.


----------



## wendycat

So sorry, Suzy xx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Only 5/6 days to go here. 
Who's next to test? Anyone else today? X


----------



## Tracyev

So sorry Suzy. Sending you big hugs.   

BFN for me too. OTD is not officially until Friday but 12dp5dt today so the CB digital should have picked up something. Will keep on the meds and test again Friday but  know that we are out. 

Come on, somebody has to break this streak…

Best of luck to those coming behind…


----------



## wendycat

Tracey - so sorry to you too xxx


----------



## Nettie79

Jam and cream  waving


Well I am due to test tomorrow! This is killing me! 15 days post iui today. Last night must have had 7 wees during the evening and not that much liquid. Think its a good sign?


----------



## anotherteresa

Suzy and Tracy so sorry.  Sending the huge hugs.  Wish you every success on another go.

I am going for my HCG today at local hospital but will have to wait further days for results.

I still can't bring myself to POS as I don't feel any different.  I can't burst this bubble I am in right now.


----------



## goingforthemiracle

TrionaT your post is so nice. Yes dear the embryos were top quality perfect expended blastocysts. Even the frozen ones are. I did hysteroscopy and dr. M said i have a perfect cavity. Penny also performed endo scraching. Perfect triple lining. Nothing wrong. Penny and my Dp were both convinced we would have twins. So the negative is even more unbelievable. Not to me anyway, as all the ivf's turned me in a person who would not really trust unless i have my baby in my hands. 

Nevertheless, Penny is really so sweet and caring. I had to comfort her as she was really crying and it broke my heart more. I know i am un very good hands, but still, when everything looks so perfect, i cant blame her or even expect her to know or to find out of nothing what went wrong. Even science has limits. Sometimes is better having a problem, so that you can fix it and go ahead, but this perfect scenario is gone drive me mad. 

Yes, i am the same like you. Tough times better be on my own, as i really do reflect every emotion and i do impact others. I know my dp, my little sister and my mum are devasted now, but at least they dont see me crying and i am telling them i am ok because i have the frosties. 

The one person though i am missing like hell is my 4 years old niece. She is the love of my life and she is the only one who makes me feel better no matter what. Almost a month i did not see and hold her and its killing me.  

Well enough with the me post. 

Thanks again for your post. I really appreciate it. 

xxx


----------



## goingforthemiracle

Suzi so so sorry my dear. I know its hard and no words wil make you feel better. Try take care of yourself  

Tracy hold on a bit more. You never know. I never trusted the pg tests anyway. A friend of mine eas pg with the third child and the pg test came out negative 10 days after missing her af, but she was pg. Have a blood test if you can.  

Anothertereza fx for you. This thread needs sone good news finally.


----------



## cfc

hi ladies, i have been reading your lovely and supportive thread here. I am so sorry for your bfns and your sadness. It's a terrible blow to you and so very unfair.

Here is my story. I am a surrogate for my friend who has had about 9 goes IVF herself and this is our 5th go. I have had a chemical, 6 week miscarriage, ectopic and two negatives. We are having our treatment with Penny in Serum and ET was on 31st Jan so we are 11 days post 5 day transfer. I have three children of my own so know the symptoms and I am so so tired so decided to test this morning and it was a lovely strong positive. I think the hcg shot will be out of my system now so we're hoping with everything that we are that this is it. 

Tomorrow I will test on OTD and then on Fri I'll see the doc to arrange beta as we have to be careful what with the ectopic etc. 

Anyway, so there is some good news for us! Just praying now that all is well!!

C x


----------



## Tracyev

GFTM – Thanks for sharing the story of your friend. Was just thinking of another person I know who also POAS 12 days post blast transfer and got 2 BFNs only to get a BFP 3 days later and is now also very pregnant with a healthy baby. Trying to avoid false hope but guess a miracle is possible. Will test again on Friday and go from there…. Thanks!

Thanks to everyone else for the hugs. They do help.  

welcome and best of luck tomorrow cfc.


----------



## Divas212

CFC - I hope that this is it, I have everything crossed for you and your friend, I don't know about anybody else but to me your selfless act in helping your friend like that is absolutely amazing!! I wish you a happy healthy 9 months  x


----------



## MaryKatie

Hi, I've never posted on a forum before, but hope that I might be able to join this thread. Sorry to join late.
I've got my FET tomorrow (Thursday 12th). It's our fourth attempt at IVF following 18 months with four miscarriages, no success with IVF so far and I'm hoping against hope that it might work this time. Why is it these last few weeks seem so LONG! I had OHSS before Christmas and was in hospital for ten days - I've lost a bit of weight and nervous that won't have helped. We've had these embryos tested with PGS and we have four normal ones. I'm also taking steroids for high NK cells (though my doctor doesn't really think that's a good idea which is a bit nerve-racking). Anyway it's great reading your various posts and I'm keeping my fingers crossed for everyone still waiting. Assuming all goes well tomorrow I'll be testing about 24th Feb - though I know myself well enough to know that I will probably test early...


----------



## Spring chicken

Hallo ladies

Firstly so sorry for those who have received negatives.

Today I had my FET in Spain. We only had one blast frozen, and it surrvived and was very good quality they said. So now the waiting starts.


----------



## Meganswish

MarieKatie - I am also new to this forum stuff as of last week and I am currently in the last few days of my 2ww!!! FF is a brilliant site for support and useful information so I am sure you will get everything you need to get through your 2ww. Wish you all the luck in world for your FET tomorrow, sounds like you have been through the mill as well xxx

Spring Chicken - Congratulations on your PUPO I hope these coming two weeks pass quickly for you xxx


----------



## TrionaT

*AnotherTeresa*- Good luck for tomorrow. I'm like you I don't want to face the test , not ready for another emotional ride I'm happy in PUPO bubble but had period like pains that kept me up at night its hard not to think about it every second of the day......

*GFTM*- I'm just gutted for you. ..I know what you mean, would be easier if they said something specific was wrong. I really hope Penny and her team figure out some answers and give you some good advice and one of those 3 frosties or all of them are your take home babies! You had to comfort Penny, that is funny , she must be a real character  Maybe she'll take pity on you and give you a good discount for next FET. Tears aren't much help to you .LOL... I wish I had answers for why things don't work out..., I'm also sceptical unless I get a baby I don't even get excited about BFP as it always goes wrong around 6 weeks for me... I'll only get excited when I see baby not a pink line on a test!.. I hope you get to go home soon to your niece and family and can feel a bit better soon  

*TraceyEv*- Sorry , I hope your test changes but if it doesn't   

*CFC* I'm just in awe! It is such an amazing gift to give to your friend! Great news re the positive!! Best of luck with the journey. You are simply amazing!

*Nettie* good luck tomorrow. My only symptom are fatigue, bit of dizziness when I stand and period pains last night . OTD is tomorrow also.

Good luck to everyone else and welcome newbies !!! xxxx


----------



## anotherteresa

Thanks GFTM and TrionaT.

Results should be back at my GP on Friday afternoon.  Going to ask them to print result and put it in an envelope so me and hubby can open it together.

Or maybe we will get someone else to do it for us.

Can't see me POS before then.  Aaarrrggghhh!  When does this process get easier


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Teresa*, best of luck. X

Hope everyone else is well. X


----------



## KALM

Evening all and welcome to the newbies! Wishing you luck and maintaining of sanity during your 2WW. 

Sorry for your news Suzi. 

I am still bleeding and don't hold out much hope of success this time. Saying that, it doesn't seem quite as much blood as normal AF, and I'm still cramping which normally in AF I wouldn't be. So who knows, I'm trying not to clutch at straws and won't be at all surprised if it's a BFN for me. It's definately more than just "spotting". Really really wanted this time to be the one (well don't we all!), but especially as its been drug free. Ah well, only have until Friday to know the truth, so not long now.


----------



## goingforthemiracle

Kalm are you taking any baby aspirin? In many cases it causes bleeding and once you stop, bleeding stops.


----------



## Hannushka

Suzy-So sorry to read  
GFTM- While it is so sad it didn't work for you, I wish I had support like that from my clinic. This Penny sounds like a God's send.  I have to admit when I first joined the forum I was quite sceptic about Serum and their tests and stuff, but I know sooo many people who have succeeded there where they had numerous fails before, we are seriously talking about Serum as our next avenue... Hope you are feeling better x
Anotherteresa: Good luck for tomorrow x
Nettie:Good luck to you as well x
Meganswish_ Welcome! And  
Traceyev: I hope friday brings you the news we all want to hear x
CFC- What a friend you are <3
Springchicken-Welcome to the mad   And  
Marykatie: Welcome and   for tomorrow x
Everyone else: You are in my thoughts xx
My symptoms have subsided, not even a twinge. Boobs flat as pancakes, do not hurt even if I jump without a bra   Oh well, stress won't change anything, so for now... I accept the situation..


----------



## Smiley 723

Aren't those last few days a killer!!! 
Asked OH if we should try a wee stick but we decided against it!!!
Roll on Saturday for OTD!!


----------



## Moonaomimoo

Suzy I'm so unbelievably sorry for you Hun. Please look after yourself. 

Nettie my only symptom I had with my chemical pregnancy was constantly passing urine. Within 30mins to an hour of want to go again and I wouldn't have even had a drink in that time. Fingers crossed for you lovely and hope it's a positive sign good luck for tomorrow.
Anothertheresa good luck to you also the PUPO bubble is fab but really hope you get the just pregnant bubble. Everything crossed for you.

Cfc that's inspirational. Such a lovely thing for you to do for your friend and to keep trying even with the complications you have is amazing. Wish you all the luck that that positive continues to progress over he next 9 months so your friend has her joy. 

Welcome marykate and spring chicken wish you all the lcm during your 2ww. The ladies on these sites are fantastic and can completely empathise with you. This is where I come when I feel angry/upset/bitter and everyone understands.

Afm I've still got another 10days been having awful back ache and cramps today but think it's just literally the after effects of clomid. The wait is always a nightmare isn't it. I'm forever wishing my life away.x.x


----------



## Sunshinequeen

Evening all - how's everyone doing?

So sorry to everyone who has had bad news. GFTM and Suzy I am sorry that it wasn't your time. I always found that it helped to have time out from it all - plan a holiday / have a few lovely glasses of wine & eat blue cheese and a pate. Then make a plan for your next steps. Fingers crossed that next time will be your time. 

KALM - bleeding is really scary and it is not what any of want to see. But we have all heard the stories of people spotting or bleeding and then having successful pregnancies. Did you have one or two transferred? Sometimes it can be that one isn't making it? 

CFC - you are an incredibly selfless person. This is such an amazing thing that you are doing for your friend. I really hope that you get your BFP this time. 

Triona and Nettie - I think that you're both testing tomorrow? Best of luck. 

AFM - I tested again this morning - day 10 post transfer - BFP and 2-3 weeks on clear blue digital. . . . . Feeling excited but very nervous. I know that I still have a very, very long way to go. Fingers crossed. 

Hugs to everyone on this journey together. Xxxxxx


----------



## Blondie71

congrats Sunshine queen how many did you transfer   

ps check my siggy thinking same for you


----------



## Sunshinequeen

Blondie - thank you! I only transferred one blast . . . . Therefore I haven't really thought of the possibility of twins!!! I guess I thought that the chances of identical twins are quite low?! We'll see. . . . 

Given they have removed my tubes I shouldn't be able to have another ectopic but I think that I may go for an HcG and just keep an eye that the numbers are going up ok. 

Sending big hugs to everyone. Xxxx


----------



## Divas212

Sunshine - congratulations on you BFP, hope everything goes smoothly over the next 9 months xx


----------



## Moonaomimoo

Congrats sunshine queen that's fantastic news. So happy for you. Hope you can get a beta hcg and hope the numbers go up and up and up.x.x


----------



## Divas212

My lovely DP has just worked out that I should be due AF from Sunday onwards...OTD next wens, now do I poas Sunday before my DP goes back to work, or wait it out until wens? I doubt AF will arrive on time anyways due to the hormones ect but my DP is all for poas....only a week until OTD...I do like the pupo too, the wait for OTD and hopefully first scan send us loopy x


----------



## Hannushka

Sunhiney- Congrats!  
KALM- hope bleeding has stopped.. I'm still   everything is ok..
afm... What's the earliest I could do a hpt if I had a 2dt last wednesday? So I'm now 8dp2dt... (I found a test in my bathroom cupboard and... aaarrrgh!)


----------



## willow07_123

Hunnushka i plan to test sat which will make me 9dp3dt. My test date is Monday when is yours? X


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Divas*, the progesterone might keep af at bay but it could still turn up. Mine did last time. 3 days early is quite a lot for some and you could get an unnecessary negative but I'd like dp to be there when I do mine. X

*Hannuska*, I'd try waiting another couple of days if you can. Your still quite early. X

Good luck to all that are testing. I don't know how you dare, I've added a day onto mine so we're both at home. I'm quite happy to bumble along in this little bubble too. Everything crossed there's no af beforehand. X


----------



## Chick32

*SHARRY* can you add me to the front page please my OTD is 25th Feb

Morning Ladies- just popped in from cycle buddies group and recognise a few names.

I'm now 1dp2dt and very anxious. This is our first try- we managed to get only three eggs and two fertilised. We have two perfect 4 cell limited fragmentation embies on board and for now feel blessed that were PUPO. this will be a long two week but I'm sure you guys will make it better.

Good luck to all 
xx


----------



## Frazoz

Morning ladies I just thought I'd post that I got my BFP this morning!!!!!

I'm 8dpt5dt so tested 4 days early - a bit naughty but DH and I agreed last night we did two Clearblue and one Superdrug (pink) and all positive.

Congrats Sunshine on your BFP - did you transfer 2, 3 or 5 day embie? 5 day blasts can split and you tested at 10dpt (2 more than me) and I only got a 1-2 weeks.....could be twinnies  

Sorry to everyone that got a BFN life doesn't seem fair sometimes and feels more like a lottery than science.

For those with BFPs congratulations and here's to a happy and healthy 9 months 

Xx


----------



## TwinkleEggy

Congrats sunshine queen on BFP , hope bloods and scan test also confirm your great news.

Congrats Frazoz , that is wonderful early news, are you going to have blood test done at clinic?

Thoses that test earlier with BFN , hope your luck changes.
Afm, I'm  7pd2dt still a way to go....OTD 17th Feb.
Keep the BFP coming .


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Massive congratulations *Frazoz* x


----------



## KALM

congrats Sunshiney and Frazoz! I wish you a happy, healthy and calm 9 months!

Hannuska, I'm still bleeding so pretty sure it's game over for me, but thanks for still hoping for me!


----------



## anotherteresa

Great news sunshine and frazoz.

I hope to be joining your club tomorrow.


----------



## K25

Congrats to all that are getting there bfp woo hoo good luck in next 9 months!

Thinking of u all getting bfn I have been there several times and I know how it feels. Sending big hugs xx

Well I'm 5dp5dt been feeling sick since yesterday afternoon. So yesterday I done a little poas and was negative so that means trigger is out  then....this morn about 10am done a cheapie test and came up as a faint positive!! Really really hoping this is it I did say to my partner I actually feel pregnant (if that doesn't sound too strange) haven't had an implantation bleed though yet which I did with my ds but hope is on the horizon ))) 

How's everyone else?xx


----------



## Divas212

Congrats K25, sounds great but your braver than me, decided I can't poas early I like the pupo bubble too much...6 sleeps until OTD


----------



## K25

Diva I admire n e one that can wait to be honest! But me, no chance lol I am the most impatient person ever! How r u feeling?xx


----------



## Divas212

I'm feelin ok, having some AF type pain, had another of that prickly sensation last night but that's it really. I want to wait because the poas uncertainty is worse for me than waiting altho my DP is different just wants to know ha because if we're lucky enough to get a BFP she will cry at the clinic is her latest excuse for wanting me to poas on Sunday! But she has the wens off so I'm making us wait lol


----------



## Ianaleena

Congrats frazoz I'm so happy for you


----------



## Jade1985

Congrats Diva, that's fabtastic news...good luck and congrats to all that have a BFP, may the next 9 months be joyful and very special.

I've woken up this morning with heavy cramps, just went to the toilet and think I'm coming on, have a darkish looking d/c and feel that it's only going to get more resish. I'm just going to take it easy today, gonna have a few cuddles with mum and a cup of tea.

Hope everyone else is doing well, sending well wishes to you all x


----------



## Divas212

Jade - iv not got a BFP its k25, could your Dc be implantation?, not trying to get your hopes up just wondered.... Look after yourself x


----------



## Jade1985

Apologies there, that message was meant for you K25! Brain not with it. Thanks for giving me the heads up Diva, and for the message. it resembles early AF symptoms but we shall see. I've not given up, hope  for the best and prepare for the worst. I'm just glad there are some BFP as it keeps the hope going 😊 x


----------



## Moonaomimoo

Congrats k25 that's wonderful news hope that little line gets darker and darker.x.x


----------



## K25

Thanks everyone not going to get too excited just yet as very early still!
Jade that could be imp bleed! Keep positive if u can xx
Diva good that u feel something going on in there  I really hope it works for u xx


----------



## goingforthemiracle

Big huge congrats girls with Bfp. Finally some good news here. Hope it goes all well with you. 

K25 just hold on a bit more. Blood doesnt mean anything sometimes. Fx for you.


----------



## goingforthemiracle

Hanushka yes Penny is really a God' send. She is so supportive. Even the staff is. You are not just a number here. I am at the clinic right right and when arrived one the girls saw me upset. She hasnt been here for the last couple if days and she didnt know. But i was a bit surprised when she said "I though your test day was today". Actually she was right, it was today although i did it a bit earlier. But remember my test day while they have so many women daily, with different problems and on different stages of treatments, it was so nice. 

Really i strongly recommend this clinic.


----------



## MrsSKB

Congrats on all the BFPs!!
xx


----------



## goingforthemiracle

K25 i think i mixed up the names. Sorry dear and congrats to your bfp.


----------



## Smiley 723

Big hugs to everyone who needs one at the moment...... BFNs and BFPs 

Two more days until the big test.....it's actually my birthday tomrrw so I'm hoping test day brings a belated birthday pressie 

Fingers crossed for everyone still waiting to test......may you all be covered in


----------



## TrionaT

BFP for me . Today is OTD , 12DP5DT ........ There's a Very Very  faint line ! Took 10 min to show up . I'll probably test again on Saturday to make sure I wasn't seeing things. 

Fingers crossed for you all still waiting and     to BFN's ... I've been there before and know how painful it is


----------



## trish_88

Can I join this thread? Had E/T today. Can I be added to the front page too?? Going through IMSI and test date is 25th Feb.

xx trish xx


----------



## Hopefulash

Hi Everyone, I received my BFN today. The doctor said that in my next, and final try She won't give me the gonapeptyl down reg injection, instead she will give me the oestradiol pills and let my period come naturally. Has anyone does this before? How does that work? The clinic I go to doesn't do natural cycle FET's. I'm so panicked now as I used the best blast in this round just gone


----------



## gillian1

Congrats sunshine queen, very pleased for you. X
Divas it depends on how may days past transfer you are.  If you are due your period then why are they waiting so long to test?
Welcome chick32.
Frazoz, huge congrats. Can I ask (because I know I shall poas early) was the positive a dark line?
K25 am excited for you.
Jade, hoping its not AF
Triona T congrats on your BFP. Will you get a blood test as well?
Welcome to the crazy 2 weeks Trish
Hopefulash, so sorry for your BFN. I know how awful it is.

I've been thinking of peas and ice cream all day, although not together. This got my imagination into thinking I had cravings. gave the boobies a good squeeze to see if they are sore. They weren't then but are now after my antics! How I am going to last another week I have no idea. I like Triona T's idea of POAS to see if the trigger has gone then testing again later.


----------



## Divas212

Gillian 3dt on7th, no idea why clinic waiting till 18th, my AF useually between 30-34 days so maybe that's why, wens would be day 34...I'm waiting until then anyway lol my DP will just have to wait lol


----------



## Keepfaith

Hi ladies,

I've been reading all of your stories from afar and I've now decided to take the plunge and join you all.

Huge congrats to all the BFPs, wishing you all the best for your pregnancies. All my thoughts with the BFNs, I know how cruel it can be.

My DH and I had our first ICSI cycle in September last year. We had one 5 day blast transferred but it unfortunately resulted in a BFN (OTD was also my 30th birthday - it sucked!). We had three frosties - all BB grade.

So I'm now in the 2ww after a FET cycle. My ET was on Sat 7th. Only 2 frosties survived the thaw and they are both on board.  My  OTD is 19th. Today I'm 5dp5dt.

I don't think this one is going to work because we were told at the ET that the surviving frosties had some degeneration during the thawing and only 50% of the cells in each we're expanding normally. I left the clinic feeling as though this cycle has already failed after hearing that.

So far I haven't had too many symptoms. I have been getting some cramping but it's not like the usual AF pains - I rarely get AF cramps at all tbh. I've also been feeling a little nateous and have had a very sore lower back (but im sure that's more to do with spending too much time resting at the weekend!)

This is the time when I start to get most anxious  since AF started to come early at 6dp5dt last time round. I had some tiny spotting today (pin prick size) and I'm just hoping it isn't AF showing up again.

That's my story so far. Fingers crossed that this one works, despite all the odds! Has anyone else had the same kind of degenerative cells after thawing? Is that normal?


----------



## Divas212

Hi keep faith and welcome to this thread, we had et on the same day along with jade and k25!! I have no idea with regards to thawing as this is our first ivf attempt. My OTD is 18th so fx for us all!! The spotting could be implantation so I wouldn't worry too much until you test x


----------



## Juju77

Hi People

I might be in the wrong forum as my period might be due the 27th but then it might not come till the 1st March so don't know if I'm supposed to be in a March forum.

Anyway, this is my 8th try of at home insemination. I think it won't work, mainly because they delivered the sperm a day earlier than I asked and it's on dry ice so I was told to use it by today. I was getting high fertility readings but no peak so I think it's too early, although I did read that ovulation can happen 24 hrs after oestrogen peak in this book called clinical protocols in obstetrics and gynaecology so that gives me some hope. Next time I am not using dry ice  

Also I wasted a few drops which given how little there is anyway is a big deal. At least it was decent motility and I had more than one vial.

One thing that confused me is I got that egg white CM (sorry if TMI) but no LH surge reading and I thought the egg white stuff only happened if you were surging?

I had fertility tests in January - all normal (if fact, doc said above average for my age) so I guess my lack of pregnancy must be because I'm trying to inseminate at home. I did ask one clinic for IUI, got turned down because I'm disabled. The clinic who did my fertility tests said they'd do IUI but I was terrified when they gave me the 'welfare of the child' forms as it asks if you have a disability in the form to assess 'risk of serious harm to the child' (as if HFEA are equating having a disabled parent with being at risk of harm) so I freaked out and couldn't fill out the form.

Hence the 8th try by myself.

Good luck to everyone else - this time I'm not even going to get hopeful.


----------



## Jade1985

Hi Juju77,

Welcome. I'm new to this arena (first time seeking treatment) so not really sure what to say or advise with your situation however I do wish you all the best and hope you get the result you want. Hold on in there.

Hope everyone is having a nice evening and relaxing. Thanks for the encouraging words of support. The bleeding is getting heavier but I'm ok, nothing I can do now accept wait for my result. There was always a big chance that it wouldn't work being my first time and all. I've just had a tasty Chinese and watched the top 20 duff duff moments of eastenders (TV show) so I'm someone satisfied 😊 and taking it easy.

Enjoy your evening all and hope everyone is managing ok.


----------



## Divas212

Jade - big hugs  it's a cruel journey x


----------



## rachpurple

Hello all, this 2 ww feels like the worst yet! Has anyone got any advice on cyclogest as it is the first time I have been prescribed it. My otd is tomorrow...... I did a first response test today and negative, I have had no bleeding, my cycle is usually 21-25 days. I am wondering whether cyclogest can delay AF? any thoughts? The very best of luck to those still waiting to test  - thank you


----------



## Juju77

Jade - sorry to hear you are bleeding. Don't give up yet though. I bled with my DD for four days and she survived and is now almost 19 so you never know, blood isn't always a period.


----------



## 100480

Just a quick reply as I'm on my phone to give some reassurance to some of you.

Jade sorry to hear about your bleeding but you sound like you're in an amazing frame of mind. I had bleeding for a week from 4 weeks. It started as brown spotting, got a bit heavier and went pinky-red, then slowed down to brown again. Everything appears to be ok, it's just unfortunate so many women bleed in early pregnancy xx

Rachpurple, I'm on cyclogest too. As long as you are on 2 x 400mg or more a day, it will indeed hold off AF until you stop them. Best of luck for tomorrow; today may have just been that little bit too early xx

Best of luck to everyone xx


----------



## rachpurple

thank you melissamummy -I appreciate you replying. I have stopped the cyclogest today , yes 2x 400mg a day- really no idea as not been on it before and unsure whether to stop taking it or not. should have asked consultant - always something I haven't asked!  still hopeful till the last!


----------



## 100480

Rachpurple, you'd normally continue taking them until your OTD, then you will be advised from there - you may be told to keep taking and retest in a couple of days. Best give your consultant a call in the morning to be sure xx


----------



## rachpurple

thank you - will take your advice x


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Rach*, good luck this morning. I'd carry on with the Cyclogest until you've spoken to someone. My clinics sometime want to wait another couple of days and retest. Cyclogest doesn't always hold af at bay neither, mine turned up before OTD quite happily last time. X

*Juju*, hi and good luck , fingers crossed this is the one. I'm not sure that's quite how HFEA would be thinking with the welfare of the child form, we had to fill it in when we did our iui's and thought it's just one of those things that the clinics have to cover. I think it's better for them to be safe than sorry. X

*Divas*, how you coping? Are you going to wait until Wednesday? X

I'm a nervous wreck now, I can't wait to know and sometimes think it's definitely worked then others I think no we won't be that lucky. Only 4 more sleeps. X


----------



## KALM

Unsurprisingly given my bleeding it's a BFN for me ladies, I wish all of you better luck and sending lots of  .


----------



## K25

I'm sorry to hear that kalm, thinking of u xx


----------



## Sunshinequeen

KALM - so sorry to hear about your BFN. Be kind to yourself and take some time to decide on the way forward. I know that with the bleeding you thought that it was a BFN but every time I have had bleeding during a cycle I have always kept tha tiny bit of hope at the back of my mind that it might all still be ok. It is therefore really tough to see it confirmed as a BFN.

Sorry to now move onto me!! But I know that BFP stories can be motivating to those having a tough time or on the 2ww. Today is my OTD and I am still BFP. Can't quite believe it but so thankful that I have got to this stage. 

I did a POAS yesterday and got a BFP so decided to go to my GP and ask for an HcG test. He looked at me like I was mad while explaining to me that the HcG at this early stage doesn't really tell you anything. I then explained to him that given that this my 7th pregnancy (3 ectopics, 2 miscarriages and my DD) I thought that it would tell me something and that it would be reassuring to have a baseline number. 

So he agreed to do the test and I get the result later today. He did them say that if I want repeat tests I could go back next Monday and Wednesday. Now the wait begins for the first scan! Very much on toilet paper watch every time I go to the loo!!

Good luck to anyone else testing today.  Xxxxx


----------



## wendycat

Kalm, very sorry to hear your news xx

Sunshine - congratulations xx

I'm not about much on this thread, but i do read everyday and follow all your journeys, I just find it a bit hard sometimes. x

Been testing for the last few days, i am 8dp3dt and another stark white BFN this morning. i think, realistically, I've got about three more days of it possibly being too early and then I'll have to start getting used to the idea that this is a failed cycle.


----------



## Divas212

Jam - I'm ok thanks, unbelievably tired (progestrone has a lot to answer for), I also keep swaying from its worked to its not, I'm so scared that it's not because I don't know how I'll cope with another disappointment. But then if it has I'll be terrified something will go wrong. I'm just trying not to think about it and get on with distractions, my DP has caught my cold/flu now, so I'm busy looking after her but not doing too much. I think this cold has happened for a reason because it's very very unusual for us to stay in chilling out when we're off together.....made us slow down to a virtual stop although we went for a lovely lunch out yesterday! Four sleeps isn't long now jam and AF stayed away so sounds promising from last time fx!! Good luck!! 

Sunshine- congrats hope you have a happy healthy 9 months x


----------



## Jade1985

Kalm-I'm sorry to hear of your result, I'm thinking of you xx take care and sending you a massive hug.

Sunshine- it's brilliant news, in fact it's amazing. From the bottom my heart Congratulations!

Diva I'm keeping everything crossed for you...really hope everything turns out OK. 

Juju77 thank you, I think I know deep down though that it hasn't worked...it hit me hard the day before I had even come on, as knew AF was coming. But I got a lot of feelings and emotions out and feel so much better for it. I will take a test but I'm 99 percent certain I'm not pregnant and yesterday I made my peace with that. 

MelissaMummy- thank you, really appreciate it. I'm going to give my mind a body a 3 month rest to recuperate and to get back to some normality. My DP has been absolutely amazing and helps to keep me going amongst other things. He's the most beautifulst person I know, life could be so much worse. I haven't given up hope, we do want to become parents and if we are unable to have a biological child of our own, then at least we can explore options.

I have spoken with the clinic today, they said that more than likely the treatment hasn't been successful this time and to test to make sure. I will go in next Wednesday to have a test and to book a follow up appoinnent to discuss things.

K25- hope your holding on in there...routing for all the ladies in waiting. Hi to all the newbies.

X


----------



## Joannaxx

I'm currently on my first 2ww after visiting Copenhagen fertility center for unmedicated diui on 14/02/15 so my test date will be Saturday 21/02/15


----------



## Meganswish

Hi Ladies,

I am so sorry to all those that have received a BPN this month it truly is heartbreaking to read this thread when that is the outcome  

Good luck to all you ladies that are going to be testing between now and the end of Feb, I wish you lots of luck and pray you all get your BFP's someday soon 

I got my first ever BFP today after 14 years of trying and can honestly say I am blown away, I never thought it would be my turn and I cant quite believe it.

Thank you for creating such a wonderful thread, it has certainly kept me busy for the passed 2 weeks.

xxx


----------



## Maisy1978

Hello! Thought it would be good to join if you'll have me! Had ET yesterday. Feel so swollen up I look pregnant already! Am very ratty so can tell I am stressed and hormonal.

Meganswish - 14 years is an awful long time.  You must have been shocked by your BFP! Congratulations xxx

Will catch up with other news and work out who is who over next couple of days I am sure!


----------



## Divas212

Many congratulations meganswish....14 years wow take my hat off to you hope you have a happy healthy 9 months xx


----------



## K25

Hi all hope your keeping sane......

Megan-congratulations that is amazing, u obviously never gave up on getting your wish I really admire u. Good luck 

Maisy1978-welcome to this thread. How many embryos did u have at your et? 

Joanna-your otd is only 1 week tomoz, I bet your counting down the days like us!

Jade-I'm surprised your clinic said it has prob been unsuccessful that prob makes u feel awful I know it would me  stay strong 

Diva-just take it easy rest as much as u can we have a great excuse for it! I've hardly done n e housework this week lol 

Wendy- there's time yet! (Easier said than done for us poas addicts) what tests r u using?

Sunshine queen-good luck for your results later I never knew your doc could do that is just always gone back to my clinic and paid, but it's good to know!

Wow there's a lot of us on here! Can't keep up with u all

Afm I'm 6dp5dt today I've done 2 tests still faint positive but tomoz I'm going for a clear blue to see if it comes up in writing rather than just looking at that pale line! Still feeling nauseous as from mid morn but def doesn't stop me eating haha feel really bloated still prob from where it been munching so much.this thread has really kept me going the last few days so thank u ladies xx


----------



## Sunshinequeen

Meganswish - congrats on your BFP! It does take a while to sink in doesn't it! I'm afraid that we now have another wait until our first scans. Fingers crossed. Does your clinic book you in for a 7 week scan? Mine is booked for the first week of March so I just ends to try and stay a little sane until then. 

To be honest I was a bit superstitious when they told me my OTD was Friday 13 the but I a glad that it has worked out for us both. 

K25 - I wasn't sure if my GP would test or not! I think it probably just varies from GP to GP. When I lived in London I used to pay for a private HcG but since moving out of London I wasn't sure where I could get it done privately and I didn't really want to trek up  to London! 

So I got my HcG result back and it was 460 yesterday at 11 days post 1 x 5dt. From my quick google that seems fine for this stage so I am really relieved. I will decide next week whether to get it done again. 

Sending everyone huge hugs. Thank you for being with me on this mad journey. Xxxx


----------



## K25

Brilliant news on your results sunshine! Now the waiting for the scan ) good luck xx


----------



## Meganswish

Thank you all so much it certainly has been the longest 14 years but I never really gave up hope just had a few cloudy moments in the journey.

Sunshine queen - I can't actually believe it, feels like I'm going to wake up and it will all be a dream!  I called my clinic this morning and they have booked me in for a 7 week scan which they worked out to be 5th March. Here's to the next few weeks waiting  
I didn't even have chance to put the test flat before I saw the second line appear, it was about 20 seconds so I'm hoping that's a good sign that it's strong xxx


----------



## Maisy1978

More great news! Congratulations sunshine 

K25 - that sounds exciting. Are you testing all the time? Great to see a positive!

I have one embryo on board, 2 were frozen at day 2 and there are 7 going to blast over weekend so hopefully some to freeze from there. Apparently we will just get a letter to confirm how many get frozen!


----------



## K25

That sounds good maisy at least u got some frosties for back up and blasts too! I've been doing 1-2 tests a day I am a serial tester but that is my way of dealing with my 2ww I know everyone is different xx


----------



## anotherteresa

I have waited and waited for my HCG results.  Was too scared to POS.  I really can't believe it.

I have actually got a BFP.

Thanks for all the comments during my 2ww.  It really does help being on here.

I hope the results continue to be positive.  For the BFN's my heart is with you all.  Hopefully your time will come soon.


----------



## Divas212

Congrats anothertresa....seems to be a good run of BFP here, hope that's a good omen xx


----------



## Juju77

Jam and Cream

I think I'm out as I was using frozen sperm and had to inseminate before the LH surge so I think I was way too early (dry ice would have thawed). I did have 'high fertility' readings and the egg white CM and cramping but no LH reading yet so I think with the longevity of cryopreserved thawed sperm being poor, there is no way I could be pregnant - just didn't want to waste the stuff. Will def get a nitrogen tank next time.

I objected to the welfare of the child form as it asked about disability on a form meant to assess whether a child is at risk of harm (and I don't think disability has anything to do with that), plus they put the question underneath a question on serious violence. I actually wrote to HFEA because I was so offended but they didn't reply.  I'm not sure how I will deal with that if I decide to try and get IUI. I might just write 'N/A' in that part.


----------



## Juju77

Megan's Wish

Congratulations! Trying 14 years, wow, that's amazing.


----------



## Moonaomimoo

This board really does move on fast so much to catch up on.

So I'll start with the huge congratulations to you all with the BFP's. Just absolutely fantastic news. So happy for you all and hope you have amazing and memorable 9 months each of you.

Welcome and good luck to all the newbies on here. It's an agonising wait made better by the lovely ladies on here any questions just ask.

So sorry for those with bfns. Nothing I can say will make you feel better right now but look after yourselves.

I'm off out tonight for a mates birthday but don't want to drink due to the 2ww but I know what they're like they'll presume it's because I'm already pregnant and can't be bothered with explaining myself so think I'm going to order non-alcoholic beer. The joys of ttc.x.x


----------



## KALM

MegansWish, I'm so thrilled for you, especially after so long trying! It just shows we should never give up hope. I wish you the loveliest, most stress free pregnancy possible!

AnotherTeresa and Sunshine Queen, so glad you both also got your BFPs. 

Thanks to all for kind words today. Jade, really sorry sounds like yours will be a BFN. Be prepared for it to hit you again after you test. I was fine this morning, had done my crying mid week and had mentally prepared for the result, but it hit me again early afternoon and I was struggling to hold it together in work. Such a crappy time!


----------



## Divas212

Big hugs kalm & jade  xx


----------



## wendycat

Meganswish congratulations! 14 years, wow, you deserve a medal x I thought I was bad at eleven and a half years! Xx


----------



## Keepfaith

Congrats to all the BFPs. I'm so so happy for you ladies. 

Once again, I'm so sorry to those with BFNs. It really is so unfair sometimes.

K25, do you know if you should always get a BFP as early as 6dp5ft if you're pregnant or can it show up later for some women? I'm 6dp5dt today and I got a BFN. I feel deep down that this one hasn't worked either but I'm trying to cling on to every last bit of hope that it might just have been too early today.


----------



## Divas212

I'm scared to get too excited and definitely waiting until wensday to test and I wasn't going to share this because half the time I just think it's my brain torturing me more in the 2ww but I'm feeling really tired, felt sick which iv both put down to progestrone. But I'm also getting strange sensations on my right side low down and had a very strange metallic taste (but then I have just had a cold).....oh wish I could just fast forward to wensday...


----------



## Martigan

Hi 

I hope I'm ok to post here, as I'm not a lady. My wife had her our transfer on Wed 4 February. Now 9dp5dt.

To be blunt, we are finding the 2WW absolute hell. 

We've be trying to get pregnant for 4 years, and two years ago did (naturally), but miscarried at 13 weeks. The loss was devastating to her. 

Although I'm desperate for a child, I'm petrified of the possibility of seeing her so hurt again.

But to a degree, it's already started. She had told me that her clinic had adviser her to do the HPT on today (well yesterday/ Friday now). Out of impatientience, she did a test on Thursday night, instead. After a few minutes, she couldn't see a second line, and I could already see her give up. I felt that I could see a very faint pink line, but I've also been told that could just be a evaporation line. She now agrees that she too can see a faint pink line, but she didn't look again till after it had past the 10 mins limit of a valid test.

She then let me see the full instructions which did say to use the first pee of the morning as that's when the HGC is at it's most concentrated. I did point out to her, but it made no difference to her mood. Though she did admit that she thinks the test date of the 13th was an error, as our original collection and transfer dates were to two days earlier, but still with a test date of the 13th. So it looks like when they re did the dates they forgot to modify test date. 

Plus reading up on the subject, most clinics don't advise HPT till 10-14 dates after a blastocyst transfer, and it's not uncommon for a viable pregnancy to still be negative on HPT even 16 days after transfer. And we effectively did a miss test on day 8...

I've tried to gently point out to my wife, all these points, and that we are still in with a shot, but she's not engaging with it. I know her giving up is a defence mechanism, but I stuggle, seeing her hurting so much. However I also know that we could still have a true negative, and pushing too hard to get her hopes up again could just cause a double whammy blow. It just feels like a catch 22 situation.:-/

Sorry to let off steam here. But the few friends who are aware of what's hapoening, haven't gone though this so can't understand. And I need to be a rock for my wife, so can't let her know how hard I'm finding this.


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Martigan*,  it's lovely that your here being so supportive. Your right it could be too early and you should definitely do it first thing not late at night.
I'd do another test in the morning, but maybe try and wait another couple do days if you can. X

*Keepfaith* , many won't get a positive until well after that which is why most clinics give OTD quite late on. I'd try and wait a couple more days before trying again. X

*Divas*, everything crossed they're some good symptoms because I've had the same, not the funny taste though. I daren't even think sometimes that it may of worked in case I jinx it. Only 4 more sleeps for you. X

AFM, I'm going quietly mad here, I just want to know now but daren't test early. I really don't know how we'd cope with another negative. 3 more sleeps.  X


----------



## willow07_123

Hi everyone, hugs to everyone. 

I did an early test this morn just now and I'm 9dp3dt and I think there is a very faint line. It appeared within the 3 mins and was an early first response test. I also did a digital clear blue too but that said not preg. What do u ladies think? Only ever did digital with the tŵins cycle. My test day is Monday. Xxx


----------



## Smiley 723

So I see ladies I'm not the only one up early.......Willow sounds promising!!! Try again tommrw or can you wait for Monday!!!!!

Me........Test today....off into London for bloods....fingers crossed!

TMI but question.........anyone had experience with thrush throughout their 2ww?? 

It's a nightmare and have been told can't use anything internal......doc and clinic said canestan ok but only external..........

Any ideas.....was going to try yoghurt today!

Wish us luck


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Willow*, first response are normally the best to use early on so it's looking promising  I'd do another in the morning. X

*Smiley*, good luck this morning, hope it brings the best news. X


----------



## willow07_123

Thanks ladies. Off to the shop I go to buy more today then as only have digital left. 

Good luck smiley! 😃 xx


----------



## K25

Keep faith I know everyone is different so can't really say but I got a pis at 6dp5dt too which is my 21 month old son, but I wish u luck

Welcome all the newbies xx

I did a clear blue this morn I'm 7dp5dt and it came up 1-2 weeks pregnant still not getting too excited though until my otd on Wednesday.

Hope u all have a great weekend xx


----------



## wendycat

Great news on the positives x


I'm now 9dp3dt and showing BFN. Not holding out much hope.


----------



## K25

Hang on in there Wendy there is hope yet xx


----------



## Blissfull

Dear Experts!
Ive had my progesterone tested after this transfer. 8dpo it was 320 nmol which I understand is very high. I get progesterone suppositories + I had 6 clicks of ovidrel on day of transfer and on 6dpo.
Thank you! Enjoy the weekend!


----------



## Divas212

Martigan- the first and only time we have had a BFP was a similar situation, I poas and IT appeared neg but my DP went back to it after the time it said and there wasa very faint line, so faint we also thought it was an evaporation line. So we waited a day and did a first response and I was indeed BFP however sadly mc at 7 weeks. I agree your partner should do a first response first thing in the morning, I would put it accross as just for you to get your head around it and totally make sure that we did it right....good luck x


----------



## TwinkleEggy

I'm 9dp2dt I got up early at 4am and test was bfn.  I still have a little bit of hope.


----------



## Meganswish

Juju77, KALM & Wendycat thank you so much. 
I went to see my mum last night and she is over the moon, you can see the happiness oozing from her and it makes me so happy to see her like that. I have always thought what a rough time this is not just for us couples but for all the family and friends that we go through this with. I'm just blessed to have very supportive family and friends (well some of the other half's family not so much but their loss).

Martigan, 
I'm not sure if you and your partner would be normal if you didn't find the 2ww hell, I feel for you both.
I had my transfer on 30th January and was told to do a HPT on 13th February so it seems your clinic may have told her to do it a little earlier than she should but I had a 2 day transfer not a blastocyst transfer however it seems most test around 10 days after.
It is easier said then done but please do not loose hope, I think she needs to retest in a few days to be certain, use a first response from what the other ladies on here have advised and most certainly use the first wee of the day.
It very difficult to pull yourself out from that frame of mind when you think it hasn't worked but it is lovely to see how supportive you are to her.
If you do a search on here for he days other people have tested after blast transfer it should give you an idea and there are also some spirit lifting stories on people that got negatives then a few days later got positives.
Can I also add that I had no symptoms so also didn't think it had worked until my BFP.
I hope this is of some help and wish you luck for the next few days.
xxx


----------



## babygirlforme

Hello ladies, congrats to all the BFPs.

I'm so sorry to those with BFNs. It really is unfair.

After my 2 weeks of waiting and 2 scans where we saw 2 heartsbeats, I  am still in shock.

Baby dust to all!


----------



## K25

Hi babygirlforme wow two bubbas! What brilliant news! Hope the nausea doesn't last too long xx


----------



## babygirlforme

*dear k25,* thank you, good luck to you 
i had no symptoms until 6 weeks, then nausea day & night
my previous 2 nat. preg, which ended very bad-stillbirth-i had nausea all my preg day & night
in my case nothing against nausea works

Baby dust to all


----------



## K25

Sorry to hear about your past  but I wish u the best of luck in the future xx


----------



## babygirlforme

*k25* - thank you dear friend, good luck!


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Massive congratulations *babygirl*, I hope you have a very happy and healthy pregnancy. X


----------



## Smiley 723

We have an equivocal result AGAIN  so another bloods tommrww..........


----------



## babygirlforme

Hello *Jam & Cream* - thank you  and  baby dust to you


----------



## Silver star

Hey girls , I wish you all a happy valentines day , as I look back to this time last year I felt I wanted to share my story with you , especially if you have just had a BFN , 

this weekend last year my BF went to serum for my 2nd  hyso & and a chat with penny , after my hyso we went to her office , she told me I need to have my fibroid removed ( BIG opp cost about £4000 and you can't cycle for 3 months ) she also side she thinks we should move to DD , 
We where not happy ! 
Still at ester we went back to serum for our 7th IVF - BFN . 

So last summer I went to see zitawest ( Anita & George ) after looking at all our paperwork , they side the sperm was fine , and I needed full Chicago , so I payed ( more ££££ ) did 3 intrlipeds , re tested , they told me this was my issues , They gave us 2 clines to pick from , IVF-Spain and the cube in Prague , 

We picked the cube , I had my immunise looked after by ZW & the cube did the rest , 
When I BF did his bit . They loved his sperm, so much so he rushed back to the hotel to tell me they are really happy with it LOL , 

We now have 6 embies on 6 , they put 2 Haching blasts , both of which are growing nicely in me ( 13 weeks on Monday ) so I'm pregnant with TWINS !!!!! 

This is NOT a bashing serum post at all , it more to show you 1 IVF dose work 2 if a clinic dose not give you a BFP by your 2nd cycle , may be a look at a different clinic would work ......... 

I wish you all luck and I hope you don't mind me hoping on this post , xxxxxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Silevr Star*, huge congratulation to you both. X


----------



## MissDarcy

Hello

Mind if I join you ladies?  I'm not a regular poster but feel I need a bit of company on this lonely road aka 2ww, I'm slowly turning myself crazy symptom watching already!

I'm currently 4dp5dt and have taken my last pregnyl shot today.  OTD is a week tomorrow 21st Feb.  Not sure how I'm gonna handle the next week in work and resist testing early but we'll see.

QQ - I started going the gym a couple of months before this cycle and do a bit of running/weights, do any of you ladies still work out or is everyone on complete rest for 2 weeks? Would really like to stay healthy but don't want to jeopardise any chances neither...


----------



## Silver star

Don't work out , just go for nice walks , you need all your Energy to be on your embryos , 

X


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

I've not done any exercise, I planned on just slowing down but felt too bloated during stimms then I've not wanted to risk anything during the 2ww. Some light walking won't do anyone any harm. Good luck. X


----------



## Moonaomimoo

Welcome and good luck missdarcy! You have the same otd as me so hopefully we'll both be unable to wipe huge smiles off our faces that day. The 2ww is horrendous. I've been told that with ivf etc you should have complete rest from exercise but then also been told if you're already a runner etc that light runs should be ok but personally I wouldn't do anything rest and try to relax. I'm a gym goer and even though I'm only on a clomid programme atm I don't do anything during the 2ww. Just not worth the risk when we want this so bad. 

Martin I think you coming on here is fantastic and you come across as an incredible support to your partner. I understand why she does what she does to try and protect herself. I wouldn't mention it again personally just as like you said if it was a negative you wouldn't have wanted to build her hopes up again in that time. As much as she is in pain atm if it was positive it'll hopefully stay positive and sooner or later she can get excited. Best thing is give her lots of cuddles. I def appreciate from my hubby when I feel down and out.x.x


----------



## MissDarcy

Thanks for the welcome and I appreciate the advice.  I'll sit tight for a week, to be on the safe side.  Hope to be celebrating your bfps in the meantime


----------



## Martigan

Thnx for all your support guys.

Been focusing on giving her a good valentines day today. She is now sat on the sofa, feeling stuffed, and I haven't even done the Hot Chocolate Fondents with Hargen Das! 

Been showing her your messages, and suggested that she might want to try and join up.

We are going to retest tomorrow morning...


----------



## K25

Martins u sound like your being so supportive which is lovely to hear! I think your wife should join us on here I find it really helpful and def keeps me sane!

I wish u both luck and I hope it works out for u x


----------



## Divas212

Fx martigan, she should join us all, we're all in the same boat and sometimes you just need somebody that understands x


----------



## Moonaomimoo

Awww glad you showed her the posts and def think she should get on here. It's so supportive and a good place to rant or even just to realise you're not alone. So difficult when your closest friends don't understand but FF solves that. Wish you both all the luck in the world for tomorrow. Stay strong do each other and sending lots of positive thoughts. Keep us posted.x.x


----------



## Hannushka

Hey all, 
God, this thread moves too fast!! I can't do personals anymore as I have THE worst memory in the world, Id need another laptop to write notes while I read this   but still Congrats to all who have had the BFP and big hugs to the BFN's.
I tested this morning 10dp2dt a bfn... have I told you this already? SEE?! I can't even remember what I have done,never mind you's    I still hold that last glimmer of hope though, so who ever it was that had tested today at 4am 9dp2dt, for you it is DEFINITELY not over yet. People have tested BFN 11dp2dt and went on to have a BFP... Only reason I fell this has failed is that all my symptoms, even the period ones, gone, boobs,flat, mind,clear... but still


----------



## Keepfaith

Martigan I'm so glad that you showed your wife these posts. I know that this is the only place that gets me through the tough times. My family are supportive (the limited few that know) but unless you've actually been through this process, you cant really even begin to know how it feels. At least reading and speaking to the other people here, who are all in the same boat and know the highs and the lows, makes you feel less alone on this incredibly hard journey. I hope you can both take some comfort from that, I know I certainly have.

So I'm going to be 8dp5dt tomorrow. I was thinking about testing but I think I'll wait til Monday. I'm pretty sure AF is on the way now though, my (.)(.) are a little bit sore tonight, plus I have a cold which isn't helping. Urrgh, not the best Valentines Day I've ever had!


----------



## Martigan

Hi All

It's 11dp5dt definite pink line on the test strip (Tescos HPT) 
Though not as dark as the control line. Isn't that a BFP?

We've been using a clinic in Spain (as we are still 18 months on the uk waiting list), so no bHCG blood test to hand.
Will have to ask for one from the GP and wait 5 days I think...

We know this is just the first hurdle, so still very nervous. 

Thanks again for the posts of support, my wife is lurking and reading. It has really helped her to hear what you've been saying. 

Congrats to all the BFPs!
And *B*I*G* *H*U*G*S* to the BFN's, those in limbo, and even the BFP's that are still nervous for the future!


----------



## Divas212

Martigan - that does indeed mean you have a BFP many congrats to you both, hope you have a happy healthy 9 months


----------



## K25

Keep faith good luck for your testing tomoz! Hope it's a bfp for u xx

Martigan congrats to u so great seeing that 2nd line on that test! Really hope it works out for u both. Good idea to get bloods done too just for peace of mind xx

Hi everyone else how u all doing? 
Sorry for lack of personals just so many of u now! Everyday I catch on your news though xx

Afm 8dp5dt no symptoms really apart from bit of nausea but def still got that 2nd pink line there and this morn was that bit stronger  I'm turning into a poas serial tester lol if done about 6 now since 5dp5dt and all been pos for me so hoping my little bean (s) stick xx

Sending lots of hugs to u all xx


----------



## Divas212

K25- poas serial tester lol love it, that was me everytime I had iui, just can't face poas, getting lots of 'symptoms' but don't know if it's my mind or progestrone or if I really am pg!! OTD bloods on wens and doing my best to hold out until then!! My DP had a dream last night that I poas and there was a big bold second line....just hope this dream does come true....think it's driving her mad how I wont poas but I know she understands my reasons lol well I hope she does!! Hope everybody had a lovely valentines and that it was a bit of a distraction for those in limbo!! Good luck for anybody else testing today


----------



## Meganswish

Martigan - That certainly is a BFP for you both, CONGRATULATIONS!!!! May you both have a happy and healthy 9 months xxx


----------



## Martigan

Keepfaith said:


> So I'm going to be 8dp5dt tomorrow. I was thinking about testing but I think I'll wait til Monday. I'm pretty sure AF is on the way now though, my (.)(.) are a little bit sore tonight, plus I have a cold which isn't helping. Urrgh, not the best Valentines Day I've ever had!


I know it's easier said than done, but don't let your fears envelop you.

*B*I*G* *H*U*G*

We all understand how your desperately trying to draw meaning out of things. My wife is also having the sore (.)(.). In fact last night she said there were aching so much she could hardly sleep.

I know that the cold will worry you, if my wife had one it would worry me to. But the thing to remember is that women have been getting pregnant with colds since the dawn of time!

It is so hard. And evened harder to keep objective. Hope AF stays away and you get the two lines.


----------



## breezersam

Hi ladies, I have just had a day 6 hatching blast transferred as they were a bit slow could not tell yesterday what was going to be the best one. so pupo but only 8 days till otd.... Not that I ever wait that long I am a chronic poas'er! Will now have to google / read back through hete when the earliest to test is; although am tempted to test to make sure trigger gone tomorrow x


Looking forward to getting to know you all x


----------



## MissDarcy

Congrats to the bfps - Martigan & K25.  Good luck for testing tomorrow keep faith,hope it's a positive!

So sorry to hear of bfn today hannushka, may still be too early as it was a 2dt, not a 5 dt so it may implant later....

AFM - 5dp5dt, time is dragging.  I note a lot of you ladies have symptoms, I have none whatsoever  . Recovering from a cold and this is the first day I feel human so at least that's something.  

Hi to EOE


----------



## Spring chicken

Miss Darcy, I am in the same boat. 4dpt5dt, and no symptoms.

All ladies who have received a BFP, CONGRATULATIONS! 

To those who have received a negative test, I am so sorry. Sending you a big hug  

While lying down with the utrogestan/progesterone today I coughed, and thought my stomach would split in two. A sharp pain across the stomach made my gasp. My tummy muscles have obviously not been too active lately. But as soon as the pain had gone (it was a flash of pain) I kept thinking, have I ruined it all, etc. So Google became my best friend   to try and find out what it was. There were so many opinions, that I am none the wiser, but think it wasn`t dangerous to the little emby in there.


----------



## Moonaomimoo

Ladies you have to remember that most women don't get symptoms at all it's more common from 6 weeks so don't get down it may still be positive. Lots of love to you all. I've no symptoms whatsoever but just have to stay hopeful.

Martigan congratulations that's fantastic and the sore boobs def a positive thing. So happy for you and can tell you will be a supportive partner throughout the next 9 months. Good luck with it all. 

To all the other ladies testing soon thinking of you all and hoping for your BFP's.x.x


----------



## Smiley 723

levels dropped again, that's our cycle over for this time 
Never quite prepared are you


----------



## K25

Smiley- thinking of u, so sorry to hear that  xx


----------



## Moonaomimoo

Martigan just out of interest where are you roughly based in the uk to have an 18month waiting list for ivf. Only being nosy as we are hoping to move on to it on our follow up on the 18th and even though was prepared to have. Wait on our hands again didn't want it to be that long. God what a process all this is.

Smiley I'm so sorry love. You're right it never gets any easier and every time ppl pin their hopes on it but it's understandable as we all want it so much. I'm so sorry chick please look after yourself.x.x


----------



## Martigan

Sorry to hear that Smiley 


Moon. We were waiting for a Egg Doner, privately. 
We were put in contact with the clinic over 18 months ago, who told us about the Spanish option, but said thier current transfers had only been waiting 8 months on average. We were told the worst it would be was 12 months. 

In what seemed true to thier word, we did the trial implantation last May. (Which we were told would be when we were about to be matched. Then we heard nothing.

We started chasing them in August, leaving messages on thier answer phone. However they didn't get back to us till towards the end of October... Then they told us they had very few doners and it wouldn't be till the new year at the earliest. We lost faith in them, and contacted the Spanish clinic. Went out in early December to talk, have tests, give samples etc. They told us at Xmas that they had a match, but first harvest failed. 2nd worked, and gave us 1 fresh top grad embryo and we have 3 more frozen.  

Basically, I got married and had a kid in my early 20's, so wasn't eligible for NHS Fertility support. My son's mother died years ago, very young from a one-in-a-million stroke. I've remarried, but my new wife has yet to have children.


----------



## Moonaomimoo

Oh martigan that's so sad but also lovely that you've found happiness from the sadness. The nhs is a but of a joke at times and I work for it. I'm all for it and would hate to see it go private but in certain aspects they've got their priorities backwards and fertility funding is one of them but so glad you've got your BFP still.

Ah I see so yours was different in respect of the egg donation etc but still such an awful wait. Hopefully I would be fine to use my own eggs so don't really know what to expect with the wait times but we've thought about going private just see how we get on on Wednesday. Seems like best thing you could have done going to Spain.x.x


----------



## Spring chicken

Well started to feeling sick last night, but not due to a pregnancy sign....a tummy upset. Probably caught it from my daughter. 

My body is playing mind games with me   giving me symptoms in the 2ww that can be pregnancy symptoms, only to be a bad tummy virus


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*SpringChicken*, mine does that all the way through. Hope your feeling better soon. X

*Smiley*,  sorry this wasn't your time. X

Any one due to test today? Today is my otd, but I'm waiting until tomorrow when I'm not in work. It's been the longest 2ww ever, I'll be 14dp3dt. I never thought I'd wait that long. X


----------



## billabong

Hi sharry!
My OTD is 25th February. 

Hi ladies, I'm joining a little late but will try and read back. It's been a busy thread!  
Congratulations to all the BFPs and for all the BFNs hope you are ok as can be.   x


----------



## K25

Jam&scream u r doin so well to not test today! Good luck for tomoz though. Have u got n e kind of feeling it's worked?xx

Welcome billabong yes us a very busy thread I struggle to keep up myself!xx

Spring chicken hope your bug goes soon  last thing. Want on your 2ww. Get well soon xx

Hello everyone else......another day closer to our otd 

9dp5dt nausea calmed down for me, no other symptoms but def a nice strong line on that test for me this morn


----------



## Autumnal

Hello All
Haven't written on here for a while, think maybe since my first cycle but I am currently in 2ww ridiculousness....7dp5dt of x2 embs, 1 was a 4BC and the other was too small to be graded properly. My OTD is 19/2/15 but I caved and did a test this morning which was BFN... Just feel like i've been here before twice and its not going to happen, think im having a miserable day as cant snap out of it...shouldnt have POAS yet...baaaaaaaaaah  
Trying to cling to a hairs breadth of hope in that this time we did an Endo scratch and im on daily Clexane and Aspirin... and I have no AF yet..but I do have what nagginly feels like dull period cramps...although mild. I just wanted to hear I spose that others have still gone on to get a BFP with my grade embs. Wishing you all lots of luck xxx


----------



## CJGrey

Hi ladies 

Just wondering if anyone can help please.  I'm currently 2dp5dt. I'm a very level headed person normally so the sensible part of me keeps telling myself that it is way too early to feel any different/symptoms and refused to Google all day yesterday.  However by the time I came to bed last night I caved and googled what I was feeling achy belly, achy legs, lower back pain and really tender nipples when I came to bed. Everything I looked at has said early pregnancy symptoms but I can't understand how?  I did read somewhere that it could be the drugs and am trying to convince myself that it's that especially as my 2 blasts were lower grades and not quite 3s when they where transferred, but I've been on the same drugs for 2 weeks and not felt these symptoms before?  Headaches yes and  af type cramping so ignoring those and putting them def down to the drugs.  
To top it all I woke at 4am for a pee and felt really nauseous and couldn't get back to sleep till gone 6! I've woken and still have this under lying sick feeling.  I'm driving myself nuts as I know I'm def feeling these things and it's not in my head and I'm trying everything I can to ignore them. Anybody else had this and went on to either bfn or bfp? Would love to hear some other experiences as this is my first cycle so have nothing to compare it too.
Good luck to everybody due to test xxx


----------



## Humble_learner

Hi guys been a while since I've posted on here. Congrats on all the bfp's and so sorry for the bfn's but don't give up hope!
So I'm 9dp5dt; couldn't resist the urge to test this morning, and I got my first ever clear BFP! Couldn't stop crying! I've been so negative during these two weeks, to start with I felt my blast could have been of better quality, then I didn't get any spotting or painful (.)(.) so was convinced it hadn't worked. However from about 3dp5dt I started experiencing af like cramps with sharp twinges on left hand side. Cramps got so bad yesterday I was convinced AF was coming! I know it's early days yet but keeping my fingers crossed! Don't read too much into symptoms and try and relax (I know so hard to do) as much as possible! Lots of baby dust to everyone xx


----------



## wishingandhoping

Hello ladies 

This is my first time posting on this thread. I just want to introduce myself and say hi! My OTD is 24th feb. I've totally forgotten the ivf lingo! My transfer was on Saturday from a frozen cycle. 
Wishing all my fellow cyclers the best of luck and huge congratulations on people's BFPs. To the ladies who haven't had a positive I'm so sorry xxx


----------



## Dolphins

Hi all  

Only 4 more days until my OTD and I woke up this morning feeling physically sick dreading what may come off this week.  I am just having a   day, and feeling (as this is my 5th cycle) that I can't do this anymore, but I know that it's just a feeling, as if it doesn't work, we'll use our frozen one from this cycle next.  There is just so many cycles, and so many 2ww's that you can go through, each cycle take's so much out of you.

Anyway! I am just wanting a moan really!

Bye for now.

I hope everyone else is ok?

xxx


----------



## Lolem

Hi everyone. I Had my first ever transfer on Saturday. I've had cramps and back ache since yesterday and a bit of a headache today. I had a bit of a meltdown last night and this morning but feeling a bit calmer now. 
Cjgrey - I feel pretty similar to you. Knowing someone else feels the same has helped me. I hope it does you too.

Congrats to all the bfp's. And big hugs for the bfn's. 

It's nice to know you ladies are here in the same situation. Hopefully We can help keep each other sane!


----------



## billabong

Dolphins- I know how you feel, I loose count sometimes, I've been there too many times before. I did get lucky once so that will give me strength to keep going on. Only 4days left so keep positive. X

Wishingandhoping- My OTD is a day after yours! I had a day 3 transfer on Saturday. What day was your frozen embie? X

Lolem- I'm never right after EC for at least a couple if weeks. Drinking plenty of water helps to rid the drugs out of your system quicker. Good luck x

Humble- Congratulations!!!     x

Sorry for only a few personals, it's a busy thread! Good luck for everyone's OTD to come x


----------



## wishingandhoping

Hi billabong

They were both day 5s hence our different OTD date I would imagine? How you feeling?

This thread is so busy. I'll read it in detail later. Xx


----------



## MissDarcy

Hi everyone
I'm on my phone so apols for lack of too many personals, I can't remember too far back.

Just wanted to say congrats to humble learner, that's an early BFP congrats! I'm 9dpt5dt this Thursday and so tempted to test then too. 

CjGrey 2dp5dt is very early to have pregnancy symptoms in my opinion as it's not finished implanting and no hcg is being released yet. Possibly I'll effects from meds? 

QQ - any of the BFP ladies this month have a raging thirst? 3rd day of me drinking gallons of water. Might be meds but I'd be interested to know


----------



## Moonaomimoo

Billabong hello! We'll be sick to death of each other before the 2ww is over lol but glad you're on this thread now and hoping for your positive result.

Like you said this thread is too fast to keep up with but all the ladies are equally as supportive as the other thread we're in.

Welcome to everyone else. Hope you're all feeling positive and try not to symptom spot (I know easier said than done).

Good luck to those testing soon and congratulations humblelearner that's absolutely amazing news. So happy for you.

I'm testing on the 21st but have a feeling when I go for my follow up at the clinic on the 18th they might make me test. It'd be abit early and don't want to but keeping everything crossed.x.x


----------



## Busy B

Hi.

I have just had my last blastocyst [5 days] popped in. Can I join too? Testing next Thursday - and need to keep sane between now and then. 
xx


----------



## wishingandhoping

Hi busy B
I only joined this group today! My OTD is 24th! X


----------



## Southwest

Hi, 

I haven't posted since my last cycle but wanted join you all for this awful 2ww.
This is the last time for us so I'm feeling even more emotional and stressed than the last 3 times :-(

Congratulations to everyone with BFP's - its so lovely to read and gives everyone hope.

I really don't know how I'm going to get through this next two weeks.  Im back to work tomorrow after 10 days off so hopefully that will take my mind off things.

Is anyone else testing on the 28th?


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Hello and welcome *Southwest, wishing and Busy B*, best of luck to you all. X

One more sleep here. I can't believe I've lasted to beyond OTD.  With everything this is the one. X


----------



## Moonaomimoo

Jam&cream you've done so well and if AF isn't here that sounds positive. Really hope it is a pos for you hun.x.x


----------



## Elenal

Ladies (and Gents)

I have been watching from the sidelines and must admit I have learned more in the 9 days since my transfer from this Forum than from my 3 full IVF cycles and any information the clinic shared with us.

You will see that I am 9 days in and OTD is Friday. On my BFN cycle I started spotting in the days before just like my AF spotting and sure enough about an hour after my test confirmed BFN, AF arrived.

I had no spotting when I had my BFP.

This cycle I started spotting today and I feel devastated. I wont test early despite wanted some closure on this. I also note that there are ladies out there that spotted and then had BFP but having a track record I fear that is not my path.

Sorry my first post is gloomy but needed to share.

Hope everyone else is having plenty of positive symptons.

x


----------



## wishingandhoping

Hi Elenal

I'm praying for you. I know you have convinced yourself it's over but if you're strong enough to wait until OTD then try and keep as busy as possible. I've just read your history on your signature. Sending so much baby dust your way xxxx


----------



## Lolem

Elenal - welcome. I have my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Samdog

can I join? Had 2  5-day blastos put back earlier this afty.  sending lots of luck to you all.


fingers crossed!

x


----------



## wishingandhoping

Hi samdog

Good luck xx


----------



## Moonaomimoo

Elena that's so sad about your dd. I can't begin to imagine what you both went through losing her. Wish you all the luck on the world for this cycle. Remember not any one pregnancy is the same so fingers crossed it isn't a sign for you and maybe your little one just nuzzling in further. 

Welcome and good luck samdog. Hoping do rumour BFP.x.x


----------



## Hope-007

Hi Ladies, Can I join you please?

I am 9dp5dt today.  I had x2 Grade A embryos transferred and this is our 1st ever go so this is our first ever 2WW.
I am symptom checking every minute which is such a bad thing!  
I caved in a did a cheeky test yesterday and at first it was all blank no second line and I was devastated but then one of the girls on a another forum asked me to post a pic which I did and you could see a clear faint line!! I am still very scared and feel that I cant completely relax until my beta which is on Thurs 19th Feb...

My symptoms so far have been 
Transfer day - cramps 
Day 1 - cramps & Twinges & had trouble getting to sleep that night
Day 2 - Cramps & Twinges feeling a bit tired - felt slight nausea in my sleep!!
Day 3 - Cramps & Twinges again feeling tired
Day 4 - Didnt feel much at all apart from odd twinges 
Day 5 - Heavy feeling in lower abdomen & bloated & gassy
Day 6 - Heavy feeling in lower abdomen & bloated & gassy 
Day 7 - Not feeling much at all apart from feeling a bit bloated
Day 8 - Heavy feeling again, sense of smell has increased & feeling shooting pains in my right groin & breathlessness
Day 9 - (Today) Heavy feeling in my abdomen - feeling more hungry & breathlessness 

So that is it...not sure how much of the above is due to my meds (I am on Progynova x3 a day, Crinone 8%, x2 Estrogen patches every 3 days and Vitamins)

I am just hoping that this has worked for us...we are soooo praying    

Congrats to all you BFP's and big hugs to the BFN's


----------



## goingforthemiracle

Hello to everybody. 

I havent been posting for a few days and the thread moves so fast. 

Congrats to all bfp. It gives us hope 

Sorry for the bfn. We will make it one day hopefully. 

After my bfn, decided to have a laparoscopy. Maybe there us toxid fluid which we miss on the scans. Pre booked for laparoscopy on Thursday. After that, hope to go back to Athens for Fet. But will have to wait for the results first. 
Another waiting game ((


----------



## willow07_123

Hi everyone. I got a bfp this morn. Cautiously excited. Never thought I would get this day again 😄 so very happy. 

Big hugs to everyone and good luck jam and cream for tomo! Xx


----------



## Hope-007

Great news Willow, Congrats on your   !


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Willow*, congratulations  And thank you. X


----------



## K25

Congrats willow xx


----------



## Moonaomimoo

Congrats willow fab news love.x.x


----------



## Elenal

Congratulations on the BFP, take good care of yourself. Have lots of little cat naps xxx


----------



## K25

Evening everyone....

Goingforthemiracle- just wanted to say good luck for Thursday! Hope it works out u get to have your fet

Hope-welcome to this great thread. I am also 9dp5dt! Have been getting bop since 5dp5dt I'm a serial tester lol really interesting your symptoms day by day I haven't really felt much different just a bit of nausea but that's kind of stopped at the moment.

Samdog-2x5 day blasts is brilliant I also had the same. Hope it works out for u.

Hope everyone is ok and had a good day. Good luck to anyone testing tomoz.

Can't believe how many ppl are on here now it's brilliant!xx


----------



## Divas212

Wow can't beleive how fast this thread has gone today!! Welcome to all the newbies there seems so many!!

Jam- have everything crossed for the morning for u!!!

Afm - resisted the urge to poas, AF type cramps completely gone and had a few waves of nausea today- maybe the progestrone....2 sleeps until OTD... So so scared of either result and I know that sounds strange but from our previous history quite understandable I think.... Good luck to everyone on the 2ww!!


----------



## willow07_123

Thank you everyone. Wonder if any of u lovely ladies can help. I had egg collection on feb 2nd. I want to try book a scan local to me instead of going to my clinic as its 3 hours by train and scan is £165 plus train fee I'm looking at £300. Anyway I've found a place local to me but they will only do it from 7 weeks. I've used the calculator on here and it says at the mo I'm 4weeks 0 days but then further down the page it says that week beginning 16th feb is start of week 5. Not 4 weeks, so I'm confused. It says 7 weeks is week beginning March 2nd but if I'm only 4 weeks now March 2nd would be 6 weeks wouldn't it?? Any help would be greatfully received! Thank you xx


----------



## Martigan

K25 - CONGRATS!!! - have a happy and health 9m

Autumnal - we did the same mistake of POAS too early. Caused so much heart ache. But as you can see about we came out OK. From what I have learnt on here and other places, don't read too much into your symptoms. Hold on and good luck. 

CJGray - The 2WW is total mind , no matter how level headed you normally are. I'm a (mature) 4th year medical student, about to start an obs & gyne rotation so should have peace through knowledge. Plus I don't have all the hormones that you and my wife are having to deal with, yet I'm also finding it difficult. *B*I*G* *H*U*G*S* and good luck!

Dolphins - it's good to moan. My wife and I have found it hard, after just 4 years of trying, and 1 mc @ 13wks. This is out first Donner cycle. I can therefore imagine how much harder it is for you. Good luck and moan your heart out if the mood takes you. 

SouthWest - not sure how you ladies do this repeatedly! I have to day I'm humbled to see how amazingly resilient you all are.  It's such a tough time, and it was messages from here that really helped my wife (and I!) get though it. Good luck and baby dust!

Elenal - it's a very hard time, and very difficult to stay positive, especially with difficult track record. But it's not over till it's over, and as you know spotting is also a normal part of a BFP! Thinking positive thoughts to you and still hoping for a BFP for you. 

Hope-007 - as you may have read we tested on 8dp5dt, with a similar result. But got a a definite (but still pale) pink line 3 days later. Testing early is a two edged sword. :-/ it caused my wife so much heart ache. But it was the messages from the ladies on here that helped her through.

willow07 - Congrats! Re the scan when the confusion might be because when you're 4 weeks pregnant, you are in your 5th week of pregnancy, so they may have just used confusing language? The reason why they get you to wait till the, is that the earliest that you can detect a heart beat is the 7th week and sometimes not even till the week after. (Depends on how the embryo is facing. 

To everyone  - Thanks again for all your support. My wife has really appreciated it. It really helped her get through those days between the early test and the BFP. I hope I can return as much of the Karma to others before this thread closes. 

She has been much more relaxed since the BFP, but we are both still very nervous after the previous mc. I think when/if we make it to 14 weeks, she will allow herself to get excited!

Had trouble getting a bHCG as out GP has no appointments for 3 weeks... We are working on an alternate. 

Re symptoms, she is now getting overly sensitive to smells. She had to leave the kitchen while I cooked diner today! And that not a negative comment on my culinary skills.

Congrats to the BFP

Baby Dust to those in limbo

*B*I*G* *H*U*G*S* to those who have had BFNs


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Divas*, I've everything crossed for you. X

Well just one more sleep, I'll know in less than 9 hours, I'm a nervous wreck. 
 this is the one. X


----------



## Keepfaith

Hi guys,

Great to see so many of you on here, welcome to all the newbies!

This 2ww has been hard! I held out until today (9dp5dt) but I got a BFN so I think that's pretty much me out. There wasn't even a hint of a second line and even though the OTD isn't until Thursday, I know in my heart that something wouldve been showing up by now if it had worked. 

I wasn't holding out too much hope after the poor result we had from the thaw (1 blasto was lost and the other two, both grade 4bb before freezing, had 50% cell damage). It's made it a little bit easier this time because I was expecting the result but that's now two failed attempts. I've never had a BFP in 3.5 years of trying and I'm starting to wonder if it actually exists and whether I'll get my turn.

It'll be another 3-5 month wait for our third and final go on the NHS but I'm starting to wonder whether we should consider going private now (if we can get the funds together) because maybe something else is wrong which hasn't been picked up on the very generalised treatment you get on the NHS eg immune issues etc.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Keepfaith

Ps Good luck for tomorrow J&C, well done for getting this far without testing early. I'll be thinking of you in the morning!


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Keepfaith*, thank you 
Sorry this time wasn't the one. If you can afford to go private I'd save your money and wait until you've used up your nhs goes. Most CCGs take any self funded treatment from this so if you paid for one yourself they could take that last go from you. 
You could always pay for immunes anyway if you wanted, I'm sure some places will do them even if your not having treatment there. X


----------



## Ottercops123

Hi ladies, so I'm on the 2ww again im currently 3dp 5dt with 4 embryos on board , we had donor treatment in cyprus .
I've 2 weeks off working plan to keep busy and stay away from Dr Google  😂

I need to get bloods done on the 26th and know my doctor won't do them as private treatment abroad! I've looked on the Internet and only a few places do the beta in the northeast has anyone any recommendations?


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Well I should know in around 30 mins, I'm absolutely [email protected] it.
Good luck to anyone else testing today. X


----------



## K25

Good luck jam&cream hope it's good news!xx


----------



## gillian1

My period was due yesterday but my beta is not until Friday. I didn't have EC till day 19 of my cycle so it throws the normal testing dates out.
Anyway I can't so have POAS and am waiting for the result. 
My heart is racing.


----------



## Meganswish

Good luck Jam&Cream, gillian1 and for all the other ladies testing today   xxx


----------



## Mrsball

Hi ladies

Can I join you?
I had two blasts transferred on valentines day. My OTD is 26th but I got AF 3 days before OTD on my last cycle 
I'm currently 3dp5dt
I'm not expecting this to work as my lining never gets out of the 7,s
But yet as much as I try to stay level headed and realistic you can't help the hope building up not to mention second guessing every feeling in your body!

Good luck for today Jam&Cream
X


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Well I never thought I'd get to write this but today is the best day ever and we've got 2 very strong   I can't believe it.
Everything crossed for you all. Xx


----------



## Maisy1978

Good luck to those testing today  

My test date is 25th - am already going crazy with the waiting. Such a horrible limbo. I think the worst of it is acting as though you are pregnant  (caffeine, alcohol, eating well, resting, tummy aches etc) and that you may not end up being so. If only they could tell us day after ET!

And the time investment is so huge. Your life goes on hold for months. Those with good fertility have it so easy - a little sex for a few months and there you have it  

Waiting is torture...


----------



## Maisy1978

J&C that is just wonderful news! Many many congratulations. Enjoy this special day. So exciting x


----------



## Meganswish

Jam&Cream so pleased for you, it is the BEST feeling ever!!!! xxx


----------



## K25

Yay congratulations j&c truly am happy for u both! Hopefully hear from u on early pregnancy thread coz my otd is tomoz and this morn if still got my bfp! 
This thread is looking quite a positive one at the moment let's keep it coming ))

Maisy u r def right there! I think ppl that don't need Ivf don't realise just how tough it really is! But it just makes our bundle of joys just that little bit extra precious xx

Gillian good luck for beta Friday. Did u do your poas?

Welcome Mrs ball doesn't seem that long ago I was 3dp5dt feels like it's really dragging at the time but I'm 10dp5dt now and it's flown by! Good luck

Truly wow 4embies on board surely u stand a good chance there!

Keep faith I'm so sorry u got a bfn but I wish u the best of luck in the future. Life just isn't fair sometimes 

Martigan I know what u mean about getting excited it's just always reassuring when u get past that 12 week ish scan. I bet it doesn't seem real at the mo I know it doesn't dor ME until I see that little heartbeat 

Wishing everyone else lots of baby dust xxxxxx


----------



## willow07_123

Congrats jam and cream! 

K25 have u a link to the early pregnancy thread please as I can't find it? Thanks x


----------



## K25

Pregnancy Clubs / Early Pregnancy and Waiting for Early Scans - Part 13
« by Stalyvegas on 30/09/14, 20:23 »
......  for Early Scans  Welcome ladies and congratulations  ............  Please post here whilst you are in the early stages of pregnancy and waiting for those all  ....

Is that what one u was looking for willow? That's the one il be joining tomorrow too ))


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Think I'll bob myself over there too. Hopefully they'll be lots of us from here. X


----------



## Orangehope

Hi all, good luck to everyone!!

I had my 3rd IUI yesterday so will be testing on 2nd March (if I can wait...).


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Best of luck *Orangehope*, try and hold out as long as you can. X


----------



## Divas212

Jam- massive congrats  1 more sleep for me!! X


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Everything crossed for you both *Divas*, you've done well not testing yet. X


----------



## Toffee_Apple

Hi ladies

Hope It's ok if I join this thread? I had my embryo transfer yesterday so have now started the dreaded 2WW.    

Could anyone tell me if on the actual day of the transfer they had awful bloating and cramps afterwards? Sorry if this has been touched on already but I haven't had a chance to read the previous 66 pages of this thread.


----------



## Moonaomimoo

Congrats jam&scream I just knew yours would be a positive. So happy for you love. 

Gillian how's it gone love did you do a test? 

I'm technically able to test with an FRER from tomorrow but I def won't be doing. PUPO bubble being maintained. Not really had any symptoms just cramping in my right side but tbh that's prob more a period sign.

Hope everyone else is staying positive and trying not to overthink symptoms or lack of symptoms.

Welcome newbies to this thread. It does move on very quick but hope you find it as supportive as we all have.x.x


----------



## Orangehope

Over thinking symptoms is the worst! Google is not my friend!

Today I feel sick... I know it's because I have eaten too many nuts and fruit in an attempt to be healthy but always thinking... What if. Silly as it's only just been 24 hours!


----------



## Franbanangela

Hi Sharry, could I be added please? I am 3dp3dt and my OTD is 25th.

Hi everyone, how are we all coping in the 2ww? I am getting worried as I have no symptoms whatsoever, even from the progesterone, I know I'm only 3dpt.  Was feeling really hot last night, don't know if that's something but starting to drive myself crazy.  What's not helping is I have been signed of sick for 2 weeks and I now feel great since transfer so I feel like a fraud !  Think I'll go for a walk to take my mind of it. Xx


----------



## Orangehope

I don't know about the progesterone but from what I have read, lots of women get no pregnancy symptoms at all - some even still have periods (well, what they think are periods). Don't panic, easier said than done I know.

Don't feel like a fraud, it's a difficult process.

Good luck! X


----------



## Dolphins

Hi all  

I feel so demoralised today, as for the first time during this 2WW I feel like my period is coming 3 days before my OTD.  So after a good cry on my fiance's shoulder we are now going to the dentist, and my 18 mth. child is going for his 1st ever dental check-up.

Anyway!  I am not feeling very confident about this cycle now, and I could feel more positive I suppose, but I'm a realist, and this feeling I have got as really knocked my confidence.  

Bye for now.

xx


----------



## Franbanangela

Thanks orangehope. I feel you Dolphins, I just found out we've no frosties   Very upsetting as makes me think this one won't do well either and this is our only funded chance.  Maybe dentist will be the best thing, it'll take your mind of things xx


----------



## Moonaomimoo

Lol orangehope it really is the hardest thing isn't it. I go from I must be pregnant one min to theres no way I am in the next min and as much as I advise not to symptom spot I do it myself. Like a lot of the ladies on here too im a serial poas'er.

Franbanangela....you need the time out to yourself. Like you say go for a walk and try and take your mind off things abit. I'm so sorry you've got no frosties hun that must have been upsetting. Thinking about you love.

Dolphins not long now to find out try your very best to stay positive I know it's really hard. You never know and having no symptoms idoesn't mean you're out. Everything crossed for you hun.x.x


----------



## Martigan

skylar - yes my wife felt the same for about 2-3 days after transfer.


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*dolphins*, I was convinced mine was coming at times, I was visiting the bathroom neurotically. Try not to worry to much, it's far from over. X


----------



## Franbanangela

Thanks  Moonaomimoo that's sweet of you.  Been googling and feeling more positive xx


----------



## Samdog

first day of 2ww- I hate this bit! Especially seen as I am off work this week.
Our embies were both very early blastocysts and I am worried it ma not work. I know we had bfp with same grade first time but its the 2ww madness paying with my little noggin! I need some PMA!

Congratulations jam and cream!

we have no frosties either. Never have and we have had 4 cycles. out lead nurse said its cmmon for no frosties. Don't be down-heartened


----------



## Franbanangela

Thanks Samdog and fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## Toffee_Apple

Thanks Martigan glad to hear it's not just me then.


----------



## Divas212

So nervous OTD tomorrow.....AF stayed away and had waves of nausea again today and a few shooting pains but on the left this time around.....could this be it?! I'm soooo tired but don't think I'll sleep tonight, good luck to anybody else testing tomorrow or soon fx x


----------



## K25

That sounds good signs to me diva! You have done so well not to test, good luck for the morn. Il be up at the crack of dawn doing mine too )


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Best of luck to you both, and anyone else testing too. X


----------



## K25

Thanks j&c u got your scan booked yet?xx


----------



## Divas212

Thanks K25 & jam....what's your scan date jam? My DP was asking to try to figure out her rota xx


----------



## Elenal

Congratulations on the BFP's. Take good care of yourself and get your DP to do the same xxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

2nd of March, yours should be the same week? X


----------



## K25

I wonder if mine will be that week? I really hope so coz that doesn't seem too long away ) xx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Should be, I'd think most bfp this week would be the same week. X


----------



## Moonaomimoo

Good luck tomorrow k25 and diva. I have everything crossed for you and anyone else who maybe testing tomorrow.x.x


----------



## Autumnal

Martigan - Thank you, really encouraging and very thoughtful x 

I have just had 2 days of feeling utterly defeated and it really is those sticks..I am so much better when I am not frantically thinking of when to pee on the next one...Im 8dp5dt BFN and no AF...my lovely very positive Husband has been absolutely wonderful when I have been a crying mess telling him its over..he is right ...it really isn't over till all the science bit is done! 
I am however probably as confused as everyone about the Cyclogest...taking 400 twice daily...so if I go past my AF due date assuming its around 14dpo and its still BFN...what then? surely the cyclogest cant keep holding of my AF...my brain is frazzled 
Well done to all who got their BFP's must be so so exciting xx and good luck with all testing soon x


----------



## Martigan

Autumnal

To be honest I'm not sure if the progesterone (cyclogest) will stop you having AF.

The mini pill is effectively just progesterone, and while that can effect AF, it doesn't always stop it.

2 in 10 women have no bleeding.
4 in 10 women have regular bleeding.
4 in 10 women have irregular bleeding with the mini pill.

However, I don't know if there is a different effect due to the dosage and route.

At 8dp5dt my wife POAS. To her it was a BFN, though personally, I though I could see a very faint pink line. Our definite pink line was 11dp5dt. Also the first time she did it in the evening after drinking lists of fluids rather than. From what I have now read not using the first pee of the morning is a key cause of false negatives in early pregnancy. (though it quickly builds up) 

It's just so hard. As you could see from my desperate post the other week, we struggled the same. Our thoughts are with you and your husband.


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Everything crossed for you all today. Hope it's good news for you all. X


----------



## Ottercops123

Hi sharry can I please be added , DEIVF 26th feb test date x


----------



## K25

Hi everyone 

It's my otd today and it's a bfp! I'm over the moon ) my test has gone up to 2-3 weeks now too so overall I'm one happy bunny.

Thanks for your support il be keeping a check on here to see how u all get on but I wish u all the best of luck xx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*k25*, massive congratulations &#127882;. Amazing news x


----------



## Smiley 723

Huge congrats to all the BFP so happy for you    

Extra big hugs to BFNs ....it's all part of the journey....keep smiling


----------



## Southwest

Congratulations K25. That's lovely news 😃

Franbabangela we are at the same stage I think - 4dpt3dt. My OTD is the 28/02 though. I wonder why it's different to yours?

Samdog we are quite similar as I this is our 4th go and we have never had any frosties 😞

I'm taking a low dose steroid this time to see if that helps with my previous history of mmc's and I have to get up and pee 3-4 times a night and all throughout the day but hopefully it will worth it.

Good luck to everyone testing today 🙏 x


----------



## Meganswish

CONGRATULATIONS K25!!!! 

Divas212 - I got my BFP on 13th Feb and I have my scan date on 5th March. ET was 2 day transfer on 30th January, just so you can gauge when yours will be.

Good luck to anyone else testing today.

xxx


----------



## Dolphins

Hi all  

2 more sleeps, just 2 more sleeps.    The earliest I could have tested for a pregnancy to show up on a test is today, and I was seriously thinking about it when I went to the loo today, but I didn't.  I even dreamt of getting a positive pregnancy test last night, I must be MAD dreaming about pregnancy tests!

Anyway! Yesterday really scared me, as I had a strong feeling that my period was coming, the sensation I normally get when it is coming, and I was getting pains that were increasing.  Also, when I was on my 2WW which led to the pregnancy of my first and only child during my 3rd cycle, my boobs started to feel sore, and looked slightly bigger, but no signs of that during this 2WW so far.  

Congratulations on your GREAT news by the way K25             

Bye for now.

xxx


----------



## Mrsball

Hi,
As the title says, I'm 4dp5dt and having a meltdown! 
This is emotional torture! 
I went into this preparing myself for BFN....if that's possible...
I tried to look at the facts which are...
1) my better grade embryo was used on my fresh round
2) my lining trouble (only 7.2mm this time)

Yet no matter how hard I've tried to stay level headed my emotions up all over the place... It is so hard not to let hope creep in after transfer... You're so in tune with every single feeling in your body and it's so hard not to analyse it to death!

I feel like I'm full of anxiety as on round 1 AF arrived at 9dp5dt ( my clinic make you test 12dp5dt) .... So I keep thinking AF is going to catch me out when I'm at work  

I keep feeling these twinges low down on my right side on and off which I never had the first time round.... And as it's FET I've not had egg collection.... So now I'm second guessing those! Those bloody twinges are making me hope and I don't want to hope.... I want to be realistic and try to prepare myself for what is probably coming....

It's just so so so evil that pregnancy symptoms mimic AF and mimic the drugs  

And I'm probably emotionally more vulnerable this time round as I'm on 3 patches 300mg of estrogen every other day... Considering progynova tablets are 2mg each.... That's a pretty high dose of emotional trauma right there! 

So after spending last night feeling hopeful with these twinges.... Today I'm awake with AF style back pain...which I had before ....which was followed by Spotting on day 8 and AF on day 9.....

This is so hard  
X


----------



## Toffee_Apple

Congratulations K25 on your BFP!


----------



## K25

Thanks everyone it really hasn't sunk in yet though!

Hope u r all ok as can be I know the 2ww is the hardest part but I wish u luck xx


----------



## Spring chicken

First I just want to send you a big hug . I so get where you are coming from.I am on the "down in the dumps" day today. Where all hope has gone down hill. Like you I dodn't want to hope because I may get my hopes up and then they may get smashed. At the same time I try to be practical and not let every feeling (physical or emotional)  get to me.

It is very hard this 2ww. Especially if you already have experienced disapointment with a negative resultat.

All I can do is say I understand, you are not crazy, and these days will come and pass. In the end it will all be worth the tears, frustration, hope and disappointmemts when we finally do get our BFP . 

HUGS TO YOU


----------



## Divas212

So we went to the clinic for the blood test only to find out we have to wait for the results at 14.00!!! On the way home we bought a first response.... And.....that 3 min wait was the most nerve wracking wait but we have a second line, a BFP and sincerely hope it stays that way, very cautiously happy and know this is when the real wait begins, we're both crying happy tears  thanks everybody for your support


----------



## Toffee_Apple

Congratulations Divas212 that is such fantastic news


----------



## Busy B

Morning
You aren't crazy.  I'm exactly in the same position as you, with FET - but a day behind.  This is the hardest time of all - not knowing.  I'm with you there.  Try not to go to the 'what-if's as they haven't happened.  They may not.  Easier said than done.  

I'm trying to keep busy - sorting out my paperwork is sort of keeping my thoughts out of my head - and then I get a twinge... and well...
When do you poas?
Sending you lots of     and    
Busy B


----------



## Mrsball

Thanks ladies....
You really do need super strength to get through the 2ww 
My test date is Thursday next week but I have a counselling session Wednesday morning. So if I don't get AF before then (whichever deep down I think I will) ...I may test Wednesday morning so I can go there and off load on my counsellor!
I took a few days off work but I think I need to go back now as I'm just  addicted to the internet whilst at home.
I'm going to hit the shops in an hour or two for some distraction then back to work tomorrow.

Congratulations to all the BFP!! X


----------



## Water Baby

Hi all,

I am a newbie to FF and have been given this link by another member to help.

I am currently in my 2ww my 5 day blastocyst was transferred on 9th of feb and my OTD is Monday 23rd. I seem to be experiencing what a lot of you are ie period type symptoms such as lower abdominal aches and lower back ache. I am trying my best to stay positive and not stress as I know that won't help.

It's positive to see some BFP's in the last few posts but still finding it really hard at the minute especially as my partner is working away till Friday and no one else you talk to seems to really understand.


----------



## Spring chicken

Hi waterbaby
I had FET on the 11th. Welcome. And if you ever feel like "talking" here is the right place. Great ladies and great support, no matter how down in the dumps you are, how crazy you feel, or how many questions you ask.

For those with BFP today, congratulations to you all. Wish I could give you all a big hug


----------



## Ms Gnomer

Good afternoon, ladies! I'm just migrating over here from the Jan/Feb cycle buddies thread, as I'm now officially PUPO!  I had one 2c4/4 transferred this morning as a 3dt, as I only had four ova and only two of those fertilised through IVF.  My other embryo is also a 2c4/4, which we're hoping will grow to blast and be frozen this Saturday. Having felt negative after my EC, I'm suddenly very upbeat and excited.  I had the most perfect morning where everything went to plan and to schedule, so I've got a really good feeling about this!


----------



## Divas212

So the clinic rang just now and my blood Hcg level is only 21 which has sent me on another worry...is history going to reapeat itself? Is it not going to last this BFP? Gone from being elated to complete worry


----------



## K25

Congratulations diva! My clinic doesn't do blood tests so I'm not sure what your hcg level is meant to be, but I hope everything goes well for u xx


----------



## Divas212

They said they want it to be over 100....going to test again on Monday so more waiting :-/


----------



## K25

Oh I'm so sorry u have got more waiting to do  so horrible being in limbo will they not do another blood test in a couple of days?xx


----------



## Divas212

Just spoken to them again and they want to wait till Monday because it doubles every two days so should be over 100 by then x


----------



## Water Baby

Hi spring chicken, thank you I am already seeing how friendly people are on here and it helps as you sometimes feel like you're alone.

We are at practically the same stage then how are you finding it? 

Sorry to hear your news diva but try to stay positive it could still end up being good news xx


----------



## Spring chicken

Hei water baby

Today is a little down in the dumps day. Where you question if it has worked or not. Especially when others have many symptoms and I none. Happy to be at work to keep my mind off things.


Had FET in spain (with donor eggs). Have a 2 year old girl  from  FET at same clinic. 

Am thinking of testing on saturday. OTD is 25th. 

How are you? Is this your first try? Do you have any frozen?


----------



## Moonaomimoo

Congratulations k25 (knew it) and diva. So so happy for you both. Dova I do understand where you worries come from but try not to. Some ppl have low levels throughout. As long as they double its not a problem. Got everything crossed for you lovely that it doubles and doubles and you get your little bundle of joy in 9 months time.

Welcome new ladies you will feel so at home on this thread we can all completely empathise with you so feel free to ask questions/rant away etc. good luck.

Just at my follow up appt at our clinic but went to a Starbucks just before and was nearly sick. I'm praying this is a positive sign as I don't normally have that reaction to the smell. My husband thought I was going crazy lol.x.x


----------



## Water Baby

Aww bless you spring chicken I felt like that yesterday in fact I got quite upset with myself last night   so I know it's easier said than done but try to think positive. 

I'm also worrying about symptoms as other people seem to have positive ones where as I just seem to have period ones.

I've been trying 4.5 years but this is my first ivf attempt we got two blastocysts so they put one back and froze one.

I was advised not to test early as you can get a false positive have you heard this or do you think it's ok to test early? 

Did you get any symptoms when you were going through this process with your two year old? 

Xx


----------



## breezersam

Can't believe how many BFP,s there have been on here fingers crossed this thread remains lucky....
Hi ladies otd will be Monday 23rd so got a few days to go and boy are they dragging.... Have a question though I am on predinisolone and clexane ( which are worse jabs than ivf meds) however I am struggling to sleep on the predinisolone ; laying in bed at night can't sleep then waking up at 5... I am having a camomile tea with honey before bed but does anyone else who been on these meds have any tips? Xxx


----------



## wishingandhoping

Congrats to all the BFPs today!!

Hi breezersam I'm on prednisalone, clexane, aspirin and gestone. I've had no issues sleeping. I would imagine the pending OTD is the cause of your broken sleep but I may be wrong? Maybe have a bath before bed? Xx


----------



## Ms Gnomer

Sorry to jump in, *wishingandhoping*, but have you been told it's alright to take a bath? I was told to shower and not have baths or go swimming until my OTD. Have I been given non-standard advice?


----------



## Smiley 723

Breezersam
Are you taking it early in the morning?
I took mine at breakfast and never had any issues


----------



## wishingandhoping

Hi ms gnomer

I wasn't given that advice so if I'm wrong I do apologise. I haven't been swimming or had a bath (I have showered!) but it's not because I thought I couldnt . X


----------



## Tracyev

Divas - If I am understanding correctly you are only 10 days past 3 day transfer. A level of 21 HCG so early on is not that bad and certainly doesn't indicate a doomed pregnancy. Dr Google says anything between 4 and 50 so I think you could well be OK. For my 2 succesful pregnancies I was only a bit over 30 one day later. The important thing as they say is that the numbers are doubling in approximately 48 hours (a bit slower or quicker is OK too).
Good luck. FX for the next draw.

Congrats to all those getting BFPs and hugs for those with a wretched BFN. FX to all those still to test....


----------



## Ms Gnomer

wishingandhoping said:


> I haven't been swimming or had a bath (I have showered!)


Haha, I'm glad you don't smell!  I've only been able to have showers for ages as I currently have builders here and took the bathroom out before Christmas... I can't believe I'll finally have the new bath installed next week, and won't be able to use it!


----------



## Franbanangela

Hi Southwest, yes we are, had transfer on Valentines day! I thought my OTD was early, don't know why though, it's a blood test so maybe that's why??

Congratulations everyone with BFP's xx


----------



## Spring chicken

Hi water baby

I actually didn't have any symptoms with my 2 year old. I even tested a couple of days before otd just to show it hadn't worked. So I should know it can be positive with no symptoms, but no...the doubts come when all people with positives have symptoms and I have none.

My ofd os a couple of days after many other clinic advise, so it should be okay to test at the weekend. I usually test once, then again 2 days later, then ofd with blood test.


----------



## Divas212

How unbelievably cruel is ivf? Iv just started to bleed, so really not looking good at all


----------



## Moonaomimoo

I'm so so sorry divas. It may not necessarily be because you're miscarrying but I have everything crossed for you. I know how painful it is getting your hopes up no matter how briefly it's for. I really hope it turns out to be nothing and your pregnancy continues. Big hugs.x.x


----------



## breezersam

Divas; have everything crossed for you and hoping it is not what you dread sending big hugs


----------



## blountds

Hi Ladies! I am in the middle of my 2ww. We did a 5 day FET last Friday, the 13th! I have one little boy who my husband and I conceived naturally 8 years ago and since then we have been struggled. We had five failed IUI's and this is our first IVF cycle. I managed through the cycle really relaxed and calm, but as soon as they put that little embryo back in, I panicked!  

I don't know how common all of this is or if I am just super sensitive to the way my body feels but so far I have had mild cramping, but it doesn't necessarily feel like period cramps. Last night I was laying in bed and attempted to stretch. When I did there were strong twinges in my lower abdomen. I don't know if that is a good thing or not! Since Sunday I have had headaches off and on the majority of the morning and I have been so tired! I fell asleep on the couch at 8 last night despite the rest of the family running around. 

I look forward to hearing what symptoms you guys have had and fingers crossed for everyone! I go on the 23rd for my first beta test.


----------



## Divas212

I really don't know what's going on but the 'bleed' was very brown and sorry if tmi but just a small amount when I wiped, if I wasn't on knicker watch I wouldn't of noticed but think I seriously freaked out....but there has been nothing since....I'm terrified of getting my hopes up again but can't help but think have I implanted late, is it implantation old blood? But then the hcg is low but then it would be if I implanted late....but then it could be a mc or chemical taking its time? Omg this is utter hell and the clinic was closed when it happened and I'm supposed to be back in work tomoz...my DP is telling me no way should I go but she had to go to work....sorry for the massive me posts today but I truly feel terrible the not knowing is driving us both mad


----------



## MissDarcy

Hi divas

So sorry you feel in limbo, this process is v cruel.  The bleeding may just be break through hormones if this is the time you usually have AF.  Please try not to worry and hang on until the second bloods are done, all may be just fine  

I'm acting a bit crazy, have been testing the pregnyl out of my system.  I'm 8dp5dt and 4 days since my last shot, the tests have been positive for the last 3 days but getting lighter each day on the second line. Not sure how long the half life is but I can't get a true result for a few more days I reckon.

Woke up this morning having had horrible night sweats! Yuck, roll on Saturday  

Congrats to all BFP ladies, I'm losing count!!


----------



## Southwest

Breezersam I am on predesinol (or however you spell it!) I take it at dinner time and like you I can't sleep. Since starting it last week I have had to get up several times in the night to pee and can't sleep after. I thought about changing it to the morning but I'm too scared in case I mess things up. I just hope it will all be worth it this time


----------



## wishingandhoping

Hi Southwest / breezersam

I take mine first thing so maybe that is the best time x


----------



## Water Baby

Hi spring chicken,

Yes I know what you mean about the doubts your mind plays tricks on you. One minute I'm feeling very positive the next I am down and questioning everything I am feeling it's awful.

Trying to look on the bright side this is the end of another day I have got through without a bleed. 

I see what you mean about your testing so fingers crossed you get your BFP it would be nice if you could keep me posted xx


----------



## Toffee_Apple

Divas212 I'm so sorry you going through this,I'll keep everything crossed for you that you get the outcome you're hoping for


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Divas*,  really hope it's good news for you. Sound positive that it's not red blood though. Hopefully them bloods will shoot up on your next test. I'm keeping everything crossed for you. Xx


----------



## Hannushka

It was a bfn for me, hcg 3... So I am over and out to lick my wounds, good luck to all on this dreaded wait, big hugs to my fellow cycle failers, and huge congrats to all with bfp's xxx


----------



## Spring chicken

So sorry to hear your news Hannushka. Sending you a big hug


----------



## Moonaomimoo

So so sorry hannushka. Wish you all the best for the future and even though it'll be tough right now try stay positive but look after yourself.x.x


----------



## Southwest

So sorry Hannushka, this journey is incredibly cruel at times. Hugs to you x

Divas I hope your ok and trying to keep positive. I haven't written much on here but read through everyday. Hugs to you too x

Afm I had a better nights sleep, still got up twice, but am going to change the time of my prednisolone to lunchtime and see if that helps.  I woke up feeling a bit nauseas today, exactly the same as the last two times but a few days earlier. Is it possible to have this this early? I'm 5dpt3dt.

Good luck anyone testing today xx


----------



## Stargazer_07

Congratulations on all the BFP. I finally tested today (OTD was yesterday) unfortunately it was a BFN. No sign of AF yet so not sure if I should still remain positive or just accept that it hasn't worked this month. 

Good luck and massive   to everyone x


----------



## Sunshinequeen

Hannushka and Cherice - so sorry to hear about your BFN's. Take some time out and be kind to yourself. 

Divas - having any bleeding is just another worry but it is a good sign that it is brown/dark. Did you have any more over night? Please do not wait until Monday to have a repeat HcG. As other people have said the HcG number doesn't matter as much it is whether it doubles every 48-72 hours. I would ask to go back to your clinic tomorrow and get a repeat test. If it is a private test then they should get the result back to you on the same day. 

I have had a number of cycles where I have had to have repeat HcG tests and after the 2ww it is so painful to have to keep waiting again and again. Fingers crossed that the bleeding stops and your next blood test comes back with a good number. 

AFM - I am now 5 weeks and 2 days pregnant!! It is slowly sinking in but I am still on constant watch for blood every time I go to the loo and every time I feel a twinge. 2 weeks today I get to have my 7 week scan. Feels like a really long way away so I may book a private scan at the end of next week. We'll see! 

Big hugs to everyone on the dreaded 2ww - try to stay sane ladies but it is not easy so maybe we should just embrace the madness?! Xxxxxx


----------



## Divas212

Well there is a bit more this morning and it's more of a red colour so I think we at taking it as a chemical..... I'm absolutely devastated as is my DP who has to go to work, I'm all worried about her ! Thanks for everyone's support this is so hard!


----------



## Stargazer_07

So sorry to hear that diva. Sending big   I will keep hoping and praying for you x


----------



## Sunshinequeen

Divas - please go for another blood test tomorrow and at least you will then know if the HcG number is rising or falling. Sending huge hugs to you and your partner. Xx


----------



## Divas212

Sunshine- ov just phoned our clinic and waiting for them to phone back, the blood test just a formality now I suspect but thanks x


----------



## Water Baby

I feel for you diva I can't begin to imagine how you feel right now but I have everything crossed that it is not the bad news you are fearing xxxxx


----------



## Dolphins

Hi all  

Just 1 more sleep. then it's OTD tomorrow. :/  to say "I'm scared is an understatement!"

Anyway! I am going to distract myself today by having my hair done at the hairdressers, as it's my 40th birthday on Sunday!  So, less then 24 hrs to go.  

Bye for now.

xxx


----------



## Water Baby

Ooo hope you enjoy your pampering session and good luck for tomorrow dolphins 🍀xx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

So sorry to all the bfn's on here recently, it really is [email protected]   everything crossed next time is the one for you all. Xx


----------



## MissDarcy

Think I'm out too, got dreadful AF cramps and test fainter this morning, clearblue was a complete whiteout on second line so Pregnyl is finally out of my system. The IVF drugs are so cruel as they lead you to believe things are happening when they're not.

Feeling upset it's failed and I'm stuck in work so have to try and hide my emotions  

Divas hope you're ok, been there a few times myself after a BFP, it doesn't get any easier, hope yours is a different outcome  

Big hugs to fellow bfns this month and many congrats to lovely BFP ladies.


----------



## cwelsh

Hi everyone, 

I have a question, I had my transfer yesterday 1 early blast and 1 morula. IV only ever transferred blasts on my other 4 transfers. My clinic wasn't very optimistic that these ones will take. I wasn't expecting such poor/slow embryos. 
None were able to b frozen  

This was my second fresh cycle on nhs so if this doesn't work it's all over for us. My last cycle I got 20 eggs n out of them we transferred 4 blasts (4x fet). These fet saw 1x chemical preg, 1 early miscarriage, 1 mmc and a failed cycle.
I believe this cycle the clinic were over cautious with me to prevent such a large number of eggs.

Anyway my question is has anyone had any success with transferring poor quality/ slow growers

Im so disappointed


----------



## cwelsh

Ps it was a 5dt, all my transfer have been 5dt. X


----------



## Pregwannabe

Hi hon!  We are PUPO together, hopefully we both get our BFPs!!!!
For me personally my second cycle was 2 early blasts transferred at 5d.  it was a chemical.  But my good friend has had two cycles with 2 early blasts transferred and both times was successful.  Good luck!!


----------



## cwelsh

Thank you for you post Pregwannabe. it's so good to know your not alone when going through I've. I really hope this time is our shot. I have never transfer 2 before but because they were poor quality my clinic advised it. I read some success stories following morula/early blast  transfers. 

BEST OF LUCK TO YOU!!


----------



## mamochka

Cwelsh - I personally only have a history of putting excellent blasts back and failures apart from DS cycle ...but I recently read one lady's diary on here and she was doing PGS on 8 blasts they got and strangely enough the two worst looking blasts turned out to be the only chromosomally normal as opposed 'beautifully" looking embryos. So the look of the embryo and choice of embryologist is always very subjective!


----------



## K25

Diva I'm so sorry this is happening what an awful thing but I hope the bloods come back on a positive outlook u think lots of women bleed during early pregnancy

Sorry for any other bfn been there myself doesn't get easier at all i hope you get your miracles in the end (just takes us a bit longer than most)

Congrats to any bfp hope to hear from u on the early pregnancy thread xx


----------



## Seachest

Hello,

Can you add me please? I had a 5 day blast transferred today from an ISCI cycle. Test officially on 28th which doesn't seem too far away at the moment but I'm sure I'll be pulling my hair out by this time tomorrow! Need to think of some distraction strategies! 

Congratulations to all the BFP

Hugs to all the BFN, stay strong ladies

Xx


----------



## Divas212

Clinic staff finally phoned back, basically confirming what we thought, going for bloods tomorrow to confirm and discuss options of other investigations/medications for our frosties. Hope I'v not worried people in the 2ww because it's bad enough as it is....jam & k25 and all the other BFP hope you have a happy healthy 9 months, ladies in waiting good luck and all the bfn lick your wounds big bubble bath and bottle of wine is my plan, thanks for your support but think I need a little break again from all things fertility x


----------



## Ms Gnomer

Sending best wishes your way, *Divas*. I hope you really enjoy your lovely hot bath and wine this evening. Try not to feel too disheartened.


----------



## MrsPG

Has anyone done this? I've been testing to see when it goes negative after the trigger shot and I'm 9days past trigger today and still on a (very) feint + 

Is this about right?


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Mine was gone at 4 days after collection, some do get a positive for longer than this though. I think it is different for everyone. 
Good luck. X


----------



## Mrsball

I'm so sorry Divas 


Ive had AF type back pain all day so I'm sure it's only a matter of time now for me too
Life sucks so bad 
X


----------



## willow07_123

Cwelsh I have never even got mine to blast. My first cycle which resulted in my tŵins who r now 5 I had a 6cell and 7 cell put back average quality on day 3. And this cycle which I got my bfp on Monday I again had a 6 cell and 7 cell put back of average quality on day 3. So think positive it can still work! Xx


----------



## K25

Diva I'm so sad for u  enjoy your wine and I hope u get bk on the fertility road when you feel it's the right time xx

Mrs p I tested negative on day 4 then faint positive from then on after. Good luck xx

Mrs ball hang on in there, it could be a sign of something to come!

Wishing anyone else happy testing let's see some more positives

Huge hugs to bfn xx


----------



## Maisy1978

So sorry for those who have bad news. The bubble bath and wine idea seems a good one! I have a bottle in the fridge if it's bad news for me next week and am planning to do a spa day in a super hot tub - then lots of brie. Keep dreaming about babies though. Obviously have it on my mind even on busy days when I haven't had time to dwell.

Hope everyone is doing ok


----------



## Dolphins

Thanks for the good luck wishes for tomorrow ladies,  but my abdo. pains, like period pains have been getting worse today, and I noticed a spot of blood when I went to the toilet, so I am not holding onto much hope I'm afraid now, but you'll never know the test in the morning could surprise me.       

On a positive note, my son pulled himself up today 3 times, so even though he isn't standing independently yet, he is getting there.  

I'll update you all in the morning with the news whatever happens.

Goodnight ladies.  

xxx


----------



## Waiting to meet

Morning ladies, 

Can I be added please? 
Ec 13.2.15
Et 16.3.15 two "beautiful" 8 cells, 3 day transfer.otd 28.2.15

Thanks


----------



## Joannaxx

Couldn't wait any till tomorrow so tested this morning and got a bfp.


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Congratulations *Joannaxx*, anyone else testing today?

Best of luck if you are. X


----------



## K25

Congrats Joanna! Brill news xx


----------



## Pregwannabe

Could I be added?

EC 14.2
ET 19.2 - 2 blasts
OTD - 2/28
So now I'm 1dp5dt already going mad, wish time could speed up!


----------



## Water Baby

Congratulations Joanna   I hope I'm that lucky on Monday xx


----------



## Dolphins

Hi all  

I knew my body was telling me something, it's another   for us. It's happened twice in 3 mths. now.  There is absolutely nothing else to say, just in time for my 40th on Sunday too.    

"I really don't know what we'll have to do to get pregnant again!"

Congratulations to all of the  's and commiserations to all the  's "I really do know how you feel."      It'll be "our" turn next time, just you wait and see!  

Bye for now.

xxx


----------



## Samdog

So sorry Dolphins. I am sure next time will be your time too. x 

Congrats Joanna. Bet you are super excited. 

AFM- only on day 5..... this is a long one! had the odd twinge but nothing much. I hope and pray that its th time lucky


----------



## Water Baby

Sorry to hear your bad news dolphins  X


----------



## Toffee_Apple

So sorry to hear your sad news Dolphins  

Congratulations Joanna on your BFP


----------



## Jade1985

Hi Diva, dolphin and to all of the other ladies out there who have recently got a BFN, I'm so sorry that this time wasn't your time. I haven't been on here for a good few days, I had to take some time out to accept that it wasn't meant to be this time round. I got a BFN which I new was coming as came on last Thursday. 

I'm back at work now and so glad to be focusing on other things, I'm looking forward to my 30th and taking a could few months out of treatment. Over the next 3 months I'm focusing on all things else to do with life but I will do some research into clinics that specialise in Low AMH levels and poor quality eggs. As I'm now going to be paying for treatment I want to make sure my money is being well spent. 

To all those with BFP, I truly am happy for you all. Having a baby with the problems we have faced/facing is a miracle and I wish you all nothing but health and happiness.

I will check in from time to time and I  will also pick your brains for about clinics/treatments as this was attempt was my first attempt with icsi. I might even give it a go posting my own thread if brave enough.

Thank you for all of the support over the last few weeks, you guys have kept me sane and hopeful.

Sending much love to you all. 

Jade


----------



## Spring chicken

Hallo Jade

Many thoughts and hugs to you. I to have had a negative today (8dpt5dt). It is a mourning process. At the moment I am angry...angry that my body has failed and is so useless. 

I cannot take away your pain and sadness, but I have to say that you have a very positive approach to what you are going to do now.  Wishing you and all others with negative tests much happiness in the future.

To all those with positives I also wish all happiness for the adventure you are now going to start.


----------



## MissDarcy

Dolphin, Jade and Spring chicken so sorry to hear of recent BFNs  , having had one yesterday i know just how you're feeling albeit I feel a bit more pragmatic today.

The process is just so hard on your emotions and with all the drugs and anticipation thrown in at the end of the cycle I know I felt drained!  At least no clexane injections soon, yuck I won't miss those stingy things!

I have two little frosties left so need to start planning next steps.

Hope to see more bfps soon, whether this month or further down the line.  Baby dust to all x


----------



## Moonaomimoo

Congrats Joanna fab news.

So sorry to all you amazing ladies with bfns. It really is the hardest thing anyone can ever go through. My thoughts are with you all and I wish you all the luck with your future plans. I feel I may be joining you tomorrow. Don't feel like my period is coming but certainly don't feel pregnant either. Time will tell but think it may be the bfn club again for us.x.x


----------



## Divas212

Just thought I'd keep you updated, went for blood hcg test today to asses hcg level, they phoned to say it's nearly doubled but still low but to carry on with progestrone and to go back on Monday for another hcg test. Just don't know what to make of it all, why carry on with progestrone and why has hcg gone up if iv had a chemical?


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Divas*,  is it definitely a chemical? Is there no way the pregnancy will continue? So sorry your going through all this again. X


----------



## Divas212

Jam - i'v no idea, I went this morning and discussed the way forward to try again in April with different drugs fragmin, steroids and something else and they did a blood test to see hcg levels which were expected to go down, but they rang to say that it had gone from 21 on wens to 34 today. Which I know is still low. But when they said keep taking progestrone I said oh I didn't have it last night and she said go and take it now and continue with one in the morning and one at night but why bother? I don't know what's going on, so iv googled like you do and self diagnosed with all sorts from chemical to ectopic to still pg, so I'm back to waiting and worrying. I was supposed to go back to work on Thursday but obviously with the bleeding and heartache iv delayed till Monday but not sure weather to just leave going back to work until after Monday's result. I imagined if I had a chemical the hcg would have stayed the same or lowered but it going higher has really thrown me....


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Oh it really is awful. I wish they could just say either way, it is very odd that it has risen. 
I think I'd leave work for the moment if you can , I'd want to be certain about what's happening if I was you.   X


----------



## Divas212

Yeah that's what my DP says but iv been off nearly 3 weeks and so behind, letting people down and going to miss really important deadlines with caseloads, but I think Monday i have to be off, will keep you posted either way.... Thanks for the chat jam, off to lie in bed thinking haha think I'm going a bit crazy x


----------



## Southwest

Hello, so sorry to those of you with BFN's. Sadly a lot of us know how your feeling. After my last two mmc's I spent a few months concentrating on my self to get me through it. I joined slimming world (I wasnt overweight but had put on quite a pounds over the course of treatments). I lost 8lbs and I found it really helped me by having something else to think about. 

I'm 7dp3dt and stupidly tested this morning as I've been feeling nauseous but it was a straight BFN. I'm praying it's too early and telling myself that at least now I know the trigger shot is out of my system. 

Good luck to everyone testing today. Xx


----------



## Pregwannabe

Does anyone know how long it takes for the trigger shot to be out of your system?  I took 2 ovitrelle injections the evening of 12.2  Thanks


----------



## Southwest

I took my trigger on the 9/2 and I tested bfn today. X


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Mine was gone after 4 days, some take a while longer though. X


----------



## Dolphins

Thanks for all of your best wishes ladies  , but it's our clinic's policy to do a retest a couple of days later, as the nurses have said that they have had occasionally a few ladies getting a positive test after they tested 'negative' on their official OTD.  I personally don't know how that can happen, but they have said that they know people that it's happened to, so we'll see, but I doubt it, I am not holding onto any hope really!  However, until then I will still after to take my aspirin, and prontegest (progesterone) injections that sting like owt once a day.  

Therefore, they wanted me to test again tomorrow, but with it being my 40th birthday tomorrow, I requested to do it on Monday, the day after, they understood, as they said that it's ok to test on Monday, and they didn't reaslise from my date of birth that it was my 40th.  I therefore, after phone the clinic once again on Monday to tell them about the 2nd test results.  Anyway! I am going to try and distract myself today, by having my eyebrows waxed, and nails done this morning, and shopping at Boundary Mills this afternoon.  

Bye for now.

xxx


----------



## Mrsball

Good luck DOLPHIN 
And happy birthday for tomorrow x 


Do any of you ladies know how to post a picture? I need Advice! X


----------



## Pregwannabe

Thanks for answering Jams & Cream and Southwest.  I am going to test daily to test it out I guess.  xx


----------



## Southwest

MrsBall I'm sorry I don't know how to upload photos. What advice do you need? X


----------



## Mrsball

I'm ashamed to admit it but I can't keep away from the tests!
On my first cycle I tested 7dp5dt and it was BFN and broke me.
I promised DH I wouldn't test early again but this time it's almost like I needed to know it was going to be negative gradually .... Day by day if that makes sense
So I tested at 4dp 5dp 6dp 
All negative.
Today 7dp I emptied the bathroom bin and noticed one of them had a faint line.
So like a crazy woman I dug them all out lined them up and sure enough if I put them in the order I tested there is nothing at 4dp, the tiniest hint of a line at 5dp and more noticeable lines at 6dp 
I then did two tests this morning and I think they are both really really faint positive
But now I'm just thinking maybe they were evaporation lines or maybe I've actually finally lost the plot   And just seeing things in desperation!! 
Was going to post picture for opinions but I couldn't figure out how to do it.
X


----------



## wishingandhoping

Mrsball
I'm a serial tester too. I Bought a load of cheapies on Amazon but there is something about the clearblue digital that I can't stay away from! It's like I wouldn't believe the cheapies because the don't physically say the words!


----------



## Mrsball

I don't know why I do it!
This time round it was actually helping as the negatives were letting me adjust prepare for it slowly day by day...
But this second look and test today has put me into so much uncertainty now!
And I can't show DH yet .... He will go mad!
OTD is still 5 days away for me!!
I wish I could just post the damn photos on here !
X


----------



## wishingandhoping

My OTD is Tuesday and I got the faintest line ever yesterday so I did a digital today which showed 1-2 weeks. It's def worth buying digital imo x


----------



## Mrsball

I've just added two digitals to my tesco delivery for tomorrow!
Wow..congrats on your BFP!
I think after the trouble I've had with my lining I'm just so sure it won't work and even these faint lines just make me think I'm seeing things.
Will prob feel stupid for even posting this in a few days! 
X


----------



## wishingandhoping

Don't feel stupid! That's what we are all here for. I wish I could post a pic of my faint positive for you! Xx


----------



## Mrsball

I think I may have figure it out...or maybe not... Who knows.... Let's see if these two links work.....?.

4dp 5dp and 6dp5dt

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/gallery/displayimage.php?album=lastup&cat=0&pid=15389#top_display_media

Today 7dp5dt

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/gallery/displayimage.php?album=10&pid=15390#top_display_media

Don't know if this has worked?
If you can see these two pics be brutally honest as the more I look the less I see! 
X


----------



## Samdog

Sorry for butting in Mrs Ball. I would do another one tomorrow to make sure as it could well be an evaporation line or a positive.

Congratulations wishing and hoping.

x


----------



## Ottercops123

Hi mrsball hope your staying as positive as poisible I can see the line clear on the first two pictures 💗 the blue one very very faint to rule out evaporated line get some more and take first thing in the morning first wee of the day ... Got everything crossed for you that you get another line xxx


----------



## Mrsball

Thanks ladies
I think deep down I know it's likely to be BFN  pas I keep getting AF back pain too....but this whole fiasco has made the "hope" creep back in a bit...
Will try again either tomorrow or Monday I think. 
X


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*MrsBall*, I can see 2 lines on the 1st picture, the clearblue picture isn't great and I can't tell. I'd try and wait until Monday then do another test. You should get a more definitive result by then. Best of luck. X


----------



## Pregwannabe

Mrs Ball I think it's def a BFP! Congrats!

Wishing congrats as well!!!


----------



## srsuper

Hi girls could I please join? My otd is on Wednesday and I feel like I'm going mad. First few days were ok but now I'm just desperate to test especially reading your posts Mrsball! Sounds like your tests are heading the right way!

My biggest question is does anyone know how cyclogest works? Are the symptoms cumulative? The first few days I felt ok - a bit ropey and tired but now I feel like I have more symptoms even a bit of sickness (probably my imagination). But if the cyclogest was going to make me feel like this would the symptoms have started straight or away or do you wait for it to build up and feel worse and worse? I hope someone understands what I'm trying to say!

Hi Seachest - I think you were on the other thread but it sort of fizzled out. Sounds like you embryo went well! How are you feeling?

Good luck everyone xxx


----------



## wishingandhoping

Mrs ball that's what my tests looked like!! Thanks ladies xx


----------



## gaynorann

Sorry for butting in Mrs Ball they look BFP to me, evap lines dont have colour and i can see definte pink lines, the blue ones are really difficult to read as they are blurry. It looks very promising to me, good luck with your digital ones tomorrow x


----------



## billabong

Southwest- My OTD is on wednsday too! I  think we must both be going crazy together as I too did a Hpt this morning.   It was a negative...or at least I think it was after staring at it from every angle for a long long time! 

MrsBall- It's difficult to say as I'm looking on my phone but I thought I could see a faint line. It's funny as I am a serial tester, in the past I usually have them all lined up in the bathroom waiting to see that second line. I will have a second one there in the morning! Lol. 

AFM: Not sure if I'm looking into it too much but mostly when I get into bed in the evening I get lower back and leg AF pains. Do pessaries give similar symptoms?
Have any of the ladies that have already tested had anything similar? Im 4 days away from OTD. 

Love to everyone on this roller coaster and good luck xx


----------



## Neon_Star

Hi everyone, please can I join?

I'm on cd30 of my first clomid cycle. Not sure of my ov date (my CBD ov monitor didn't work coz of the clomid interfering with results) but I have deffo ovulated according to ultrasound scans on cd12 and especially on my cd21 blood work which showed my progesterone at 79.

Its not that I don't ovulate, the clinic suspects I do so infrequently. I have v irregular cycles so I'm not sure how long my 2ww will be!

I tested on cd28 but BFN. Been having AF type cramps for days though they feel more intermittent than normal and higher up in my abdomen, sometimes in the side. They are pretty strong at times. In the morning the cramps come in waves. My nipples feel slightly sore but otherwise my bb's feel normal. I can't tell if I'm hungry or feel a bit sick. When I have a meal I feel starving but then eat a bit and then have no appetite.  Feel a bit gassy. I also feel pretty tired. However, cramps, sore bb's and tiredness are all my normal AF signs.

I'm worried the clomid is mimicking preg symptoms and I really don't want to be upset, we've thrown everything at it this month.  

When do you think I should I test? Shouldn't I know by now if we've conceived?


----------



## Moonaomimoo

Mrs ball I saw BFP's with most of them hun I seriously hope congratulations are in order. 
Neon star. I understand your pain with clomid! It's mimicked a lot of pregnancy sogns for me too. Like you uts not that I don't ovulate but they're giving me a boost but unfortunately I've not got there with it and have just been referred for ivf. Either way love I can relate to all of your symptoms. That's not to say they aren't BFP signs but it may well just be the drugs.

Afm it's otd today and I didn't bother testing. My temp has plummeted and just didn't really fancy a 12.5hr shift on the back of a bfn so will see what tomorrow brings. Not felt the period coming but jow I'm in bed the cramps are starting so think I'm just a day late.x.x


----------



## CJGrey

Hi Mrs Ball

I can def see 2 lines on the first picture not sure about the blue one to but I'm on my phone.  I have read that the pink tests are better for early tests apparently.

So glad I looked at this. My otd is 27th 13dp5dt but yesterday 6dp5dt I had an overwhelming urge to poas (never had to before was quite nervous) feeling terrible as DW is adamant we can't test before Monday 9 dp 5dt so have kept it from her! I wasn't expecting anything yesterday to be honest but sure enough after three minutes there was a faint but definate line there (first response test with smu). Jumped up this morning to use second test with fmu and hardly any line there at all! Really had to squint to see something.  This sent me into a proper mini meltdown as I'd let myself get a bit excited yesterday so dashed out to buy some superdrug hpt and ended up doing one in tesco toilet around lunch time (I am officially 2ww mental now! ). Again a definate line albeit fainter than the control line.  I have totally done my own head in lol and can see now why ppl wait.  
I'm praying for a darker line on Monday now as have been reading all sorts about chemicals etc. I'm confident they aren't evap lines as I've been really structure with checking within the time frame. 
Massive Congratulations jam &cream for your bfp and everybody else that have had them recently. 
Mrs Ball I hope your lines continue to darken please keep us updated.
Divas  - big loves to you bless it sounds like your in a nightmare.  I'd def hold onto the positive that hcg has risen slightly and echo Jam about staying off work until you know. 
Good luck to all xxx


----------



## willow07_123

Good luck to everyone. 

Mrsball I can def see line on first two tests so fingers crossed for u. I replied to u on lister page but hopefully u won't need that now 😄 xx


----------



## Ottercops123

Mrsball good luck with today's test
Moon I can't believe you went over a day that's some strength you have have good luck for testing today 
Everyone else testing today 🙏💗

Admit I'm not 8dp 5dt and symptom checking everything 😂😂 but I've done well to get this far with no POAS I was a serial tester 2 a day this round I peomised I wouldn't how long I last im really not sure 😂


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Good luck to those testing today.

*CJGREY*, everything crossed it a positive, try and wait until tomorrow you should be able to see properly by then. X

*Moon*, I thought my af was going to turn up too. I didn't test on OTD, I waited until the day after and was convinced it was going to turn up any second. I hope today brings good news. X

Morning everyone else, hope your all well. X


----------



## Pregwannabe

Congrats to all the bfps!  

I'm 3dp5dt and was woken in the night with cramps.  Still have them now 9 hours later, feel very AF like.  Anyone else experience this?


----------



## billabong

I keep waking up around 6am for the past few days with sore boobs and AF pain in my legs and lower back. It only seems to happen early morning though? Is it all in my head? ? Besides the boobs I usually get the leg and back pains a day or two before AF. 
I am 7dp 3dt, OTD is on Wednesday. I keep thinking way too much. I did a Hpt this morning but no matter how much I squint I can't see anything. Xx


----------



## billabong

Oops! I'm 8dp 3dt!!! X


----------



## Pregwannabe

Ugh it's so frustrating!  I don't know if I am making up symptoms in my head....well I definitely have cramps, but also today I think the house stinks!  I finally tracked it down to some flowers in a vase in the living room, peweeeeey!  Had to throw them away immediately.  Hoping sensitive nose from v v early pregnancy? Lol.  I'm losing it.
Yest 2dp5dt had faint residual trigger line, today at 3dp5dt completely negative.  Please come back in a few days second line....


----------



## Mrsball

8dp5dt

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/gallery/displayimage.php?pid=15391&message_id=9d0abcfcd07664b3b47a0a3b534bc2b9&message_icon=info#cpgMessageBlock

What does everyone think?
I'm quietly Hopeful! 
X


----------



## wishingandhoping

That's a positive!


----------



## Mrsball

I hope so!
But I'm trying not to get too excited as I still feel like AF is Coming!
And my OTD is actually Thursday which is 12dp5dt

Just to add to the worry....  I've just heard that barts don't do bloods!! So I won't know for sure if it's not chemical 😔
Tempted to find a private clinics walk in clinic and just pay for a few blood tests 
X


----------



## wishingandhoping

If I were you I would pay for hcg every other day! That's what ARGC do. It can't hurt to reassure you xx


----------



## Meganswish

Mrsball - That is a BFP!!! I had no symptoms only the feeling that AF was going to arrive any minute in the last few days but sure enough on my OTD I had a positive test within 20 seconds so you are certainly heading in the right direction. 
I know what you mean about the bloods as my clinic also do not do these however just seeing that BFP was enough to make me realise I now need to stop fretting and enjoy the fact that I am pregnant. I decided pretty quickly that I need to enjoy my bubble I am currently in until I have my first scan and have faith that it is a normal pregnancy, easier said then done considering what we have all been through just to get here but it's a good state of mind to be in.
Wishing you all the best for your official OTD and hope you don't break the bank with the HPT's  

xxx


----------



## Moonaomimoo

Lol thanks trudy I must admit I snapped and dos one quite early (too early really) and so promised myself I wouldn't do it again so think that helped me go on a day.

Thanks jam and cream that have me a bit of hope. I've not tested today either lol. Ran to the toilet but when I wiped (tmi) there was a bit of brown to it so could be the start I would think it is. Although my temp went up again today so god knows what my body is doing. It's not been the same since my chemical. In usually bang on regular and now I get more days of spotting etc.x.x


----------



## Moonaomimoo

Mrsball that's def a BFP so try to relax and enjoy it hun. That line is stronger than the others and with a chemical it would be getting fainter or not be there at all anymore so congrats and enjoy the next 9 months.x.x


----------



## Ottercops123

Wow mrsball this one is very clear congratulations 💗
Moon brown blood is old blood so don't be disheartened and remember most woman wouldn't know they were pregnant at this stay and think they have had a period as bleeds are very common - are you planning on testing ?? Xxxxstay positive 🙏


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*MrsBall*, congratulations  X
I wouldn't worry about not having bloods, most don't. I haven't and I'm just trying to enjoy it as much as I can. I wouldn't presume that something's wrong, there's more chance of everything being perfect. X


----------



## Moonaomimoo

Thanks trudy.....If I don't start my period properly today then I may test tomorrow. Just been to the toilet again and more brown so hoping desperately that it is just old blood but we'll see.x.x.


----------



## Mrsball

Thanks ladies
I'm still in shock and trying to process this! X x x


----------



## Samdog

Deffo a positive Mrs Ball. Congratulations!!!!!

Its a definite positive thread this!

One more week to go! serious symptom spotting and a rather over anxious husband!


----------



## Mrsball

Just did a digital and it's def positive! But just trying to stay level headed and   It sticks! Literally!  Will wait until OTD before testing again now I think x


----------



## trish_88

Hi ladies!!! 
Haven't been on this thread for a while, so just reading and catching up with everyone!! 

Mrsball - definately a congrats is in order!! So happy for you! 

Pregwannabe - i had a funny thing with smelll yesterday, after washing my hair. I thought it smelt, really strongly of vinegar. Asked DH and he said it smelt like the shampoo I'd just used, which obvs didn't smell like vinegar!

Afm- i'm getting nervous now. I'm going to test tomorrow, even though OTD isn't until Wednesday. Tomorrow I'll be 11dp3dt, and 16 days since trigger shot. Should be ok shouldn't it?.

Keeping everything crossed for all you lovely ladies! 

xx trish xx


----------



## Lolem

Hi, I got my bfp this morning. Still in shock and disbelief!
OTD is tomorrow but that's my first day back at work so I tested today just in case it was not good news.
I haven't postedmuch on here but have been reading and you ladies helped so much during my 2ww madness - so thank you so much.
Congrats to all the other bfp's and massive hugs to the bfn's.
I have everything crossed for the rest of you x


----------



## Moonaomimoo

Congrats lolem that's fab news congratulations.x.x


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Massive congratulations *Lolem* x

There's been quite a few bfp's on here, definitely a good thread. X


----------



## K25

Hiya everyone how u all doing? Don't come here v often now but wow there is a lot of bfp here! Congratulations guys! 
Big hugs to bfn I hope your time will come, stay positive xx


----------



## Maisy1978

Hi all - have been a bit quiet of late but did want to say a massive congratulations to the BFPs!

I am now on day 10 following a 2 day old embryo transfer. My OTD is Thurs but we were going on Wed for the blood test as it is easier for us. I have just had some light pink spotting - 2 spots! Feel a bit crampy. I think it must be too late for implantation bleeding and it's too early for anything but a first morning urine test isn't it?

Think it is all over and can't call clinic on a Sunday. Just not really sure what it means and what I can do?


----------



## Lolem

Try and stay positive Maisy. I was convinced it was all over at one point but was proved wrong.


----------



## Busy B

I'm finding today hard - I have until Thursday til I test - feeling like I may have a yeast infection - perhaps it is because of all the pessaries I'm putting in there!  and Sunday nights are never good.  Trying to keep busy - but have run out of things to do. Thanks for letting me vent!xx


----------



## CJGrey

Mrs Ball congrats that is a definate positive. 
Well we tested about 6pm with a frer. I'm 8dp5dt I can def see a line but it's very faint so I'm still very cautious.  Gonna try with fmu in the morning.  DW is getting very excited to and keeps saying a line is a line and we're testing 4 days early but I'm still cautious. What do you think guys? If I could work out how to attach a picture I would lol

X


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

A line is a line *Cj*, are you doing another today? Hope it's a massive congratulations. X

Good luck anyone testing today.  X


----------



## Mrsball

CJ
At the top of the page where you have the menu bar is an option for "gallery"

Select this 
Then I Selected miscellaneous

Then at the top again you can "upload"

One you have uploaded you can then just copy and paste the link / url to a message 

X


----------



## trish_88

Hi ladies. Got a BFP this morning!!! So happy!! Test day is Wednesday, so going to do another then. Praying this is an accurate result. Used clearblue digital! 

xx trish xx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Trish*, huge congratulations. X


----------



## Mrsball

Congrats ladies!! 

So I've found a walk in clinic in the city to arrange bloods close to my work
Its quite pricey but I'm going to do it to put my mind at ease (hopefully)

I'm trying to schedule one test for Tuesday and one for Friday as from what I can gather the levels should double every 2-3 days? 

But they just email you the results
If you want them to advise you on them that's another £100 for consultation!

I figured/ hoping there are enough experienced ladies on here that can help me interpret them if I post results? 

I just can't take a 3-4 week wait for a scan to maybe show nothing! And the two blood tests will cost £140 without the consultation..... 
X


----------



## wishingandhoping

I think that it's more important for your sanity that you throw a little money at the situation rather that wait and be on edge! Here's to huge rises in hcg levels  xx


----------



## Waiting to meet

Congratulations to all those of you with big fat positives,  may you have a happy and healthy 9 months. 

Big hugs to those of you with bfn. Hope it's your time very soon. Xx

This tww iis driving me mad, trying stay calm and positive, lots of meditations going on. My symptoms which mean I may be or may not be pregnant keep coming and going. And although I promised myself not to symptom spot.  I keep doing it.  Feel like I'm going crazy   

Still back at work today and that makes time fly, holding out till Saturday but  already nervous. Good luck to those of you testing this week
Xx


----------



## Southwest

Congrats to the bfps 😃😃😃

Mrsball I would def get the blood tests done. If I am luck enough for this to have worked I will doing the exact same thing. I will not be able to wait until 6/7 weeks for a scan, especially as the last two times were bad news for me. I can't wait that long again. 

I was going to test this morning but had to pee 4 times in the night so didn't think it would work. I might go home at lunch time and do one then. Silly I know but the wait is killing me.  I'm 9dp3dt. Is it too early??

X


----------



## FreyaRun

(Have been lurking, following a few people from previous 2ww thread).  Congrats to all bfps and huge hugs to those the negatives.  

Moona...fingers crossed for you today!!  I spotted brown the day before my bfp...actually drank 1/2 bottle of wine and cried like crazy, as I knew AF was coming.  I only tested because I knew the clinic would ask.  Hold the hope!!  Xoxo lady .


----------



## Ms Gnomer

Hi ladies! Congrats to those with BFPs and thinking of those with BFNs.

I heard from my clinic today. They decided not to freeze my remaining embryo. It made it to blast by Saturday morning, but they only freeze top grade ones and it was slightly off (although I'd have been thrilled with it if I didn't have my better one), so they didn't think it worth the risk of the freezing/defrosting process for one. They're really positive about the embie I've got on board though, which I'm very pleased about. I'm currently 5dp3dt, so there's a long way to go!


----------



## Moonaomimoo

Omg Freya twins!!!!! I'm so so happy for you. Really nice to hear from you. How's the pregnancy going?? I really don't know what's going on! I thought it had started today and now it's gone again. I don't want to waste even more money on tests as already spent a small fortune and I don't think I could stand a bfn after all this. I've decided if I don't start properly tomorrow I'm going to ring my doctor. Managed to stay away from the wine though so far lol.

How long did you spot for Freyarun? Was it just brown or a bit of red to it? My temp was 36.7 today (usual baseline 36.4). Very confused/anxious lady here.x.x


----------



## Mrsball

Thanks ladies! 
I've booked private bloods for tomorrow (10dp5dt) and Friday (13dp5dt)
And if all looks ok I may do another Monday to be sure 

Do you think that's all ok/ enough/ right times etc? 
X


----------



## wishingandhoping

I have my official OTD tomorrow and will be doing bloods at 8am! I reckon my clinic will ask for every other day but I'll know more tomorrow. I can't tell them I Poas because they don't encourage that at all lol!


----------



## Mrsball

Ooooooh mine are at 9.30 am!  ☺


----------



## Franbanangela

Southwest you should wait as I am also 9dp3dt and tested today and it was a BFN  .  However I have been googling and lots of people say the is to early and that they got BFP's after testing BFN to early.  I have been really upset but still have some hope xx


----------



## Divas212

Just a small update, Hcg reduced to 7.5 today, therefore definite chemical pg, at least we know now! Thanks for everyone's support, can't try until April now if we're ready emotionally that is, just wish it had of been a bfn as opposed to getting our hopes up in such a cruel way  congrats to the BFP's I have lost track but hope you all have a happy healthy 9 months, having another break from all things fertility until next time!! Good luck ladies in waiting x


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Divas*, so sorry things wasn't different. Take care of yourselves and best of luck when you feel ready to start again  X


----------



## Moonaomimoo

Divas I'm so sorry that you had a chemical love it really is cruel and I'm sure many of us can inderstand the heartbreak it gives as it builds your hopes up. So so sorry. Look after yourself love.x.x


----------



## Southwest

Divas I'm so sorry. I know how you feel :-(

Franbanagngela I tested at lunch time today and was bfn. I'm so silly for doing it and now I'm sure it's not going to be good news. I've been feeling quite positive but all that has gone now. I'm not going to test again until Wednesday. I haven't told my DH he would go mad!


----------



## Franbanangela

Ha ha, I told my DH and he thinks I'm mad!! Had some blood earlier so I've been a mess but trying to remain positive   When is your OTD southwest?xx

Sorry to hear about your chemical Divas xx


----------



## Southwest

My otd is sat 28/02 but it seems a couple of days longer than most. When is yours Franbanangela?


----------



## wishingandhoping

I'm so sorry diva xxx

Keep me posted mrsball xxx


----------



## Mrsball

Divas I'm sorry  😔 such awful news
I hope you and DH are ok and supporting each other through this difficult time x x x


----------



## Ms Gnomer

Sorry to hear your news, *Divas*. Thinking of you.


----------



## Pregwannabe

So sorry Divas, I had a chemical with my last IVF and it is the cruelest end to an IVF cycle, I agree.  Although drs will say "it means the embryo tried to implant, that's a good thing".  Thinking of you.


----------



## Pregwannabe

Well I've done what I swore I wouldn't do after my chemical mess last time, but no matter how many times I tell myself I won't test the next day I always do.  Here are my results:

All taken with Clear Sign dip tests, supposedly sensitive to 20
2dp5dt: afternoon urine: weak positive, trigger shot still hanging around
3dp5dt: morning: negative afternoon:negative
4dp5dt: morning and afternoon: some kind of light, light poss evap line that showed up about 10 mins later.
5dp5dt: morning (just now): light positive that came up within 3 mins.  Equally or slightly darker than the trigger bfp.

Eek!  How am I supposed to focus on anything today?  Blood test at the clinic on day 8, this Friday.  You just know I am going to be there waiting for them to open the doors so my blood gets drawn first.


----------



## FreyaRun

Thanks moona!  . Yeah, double omg.  It's going well...exhausted and nonstop anxious but obviously wouldn't trade it...still in disbelief!

I spotted brown, a little red twinges/streaks for two days...literally exactly the same as pre-AF for me (hence the wine/tears).  I was sort of obsessively checking my cervix too.  God, it's such a tough process.  I totally get not wanting to test...im the opposite of you daily poas-ers!  I so so so hope for you that you get your bfp!!!  Hope it's not creepy but I have been checking on you some .  Xoxoxo!!!

Divas, sorry for your chemical .  Hugs!


----------



## wendycat

Not been on for a while, but it was a BFN on test day for us. good luck to everyone else xx


----------



## Maisy1978

Am so so sorry to hear that wendycat  
Stay strong xxx


----------



## Pregwannabe

So very sorry Wendycat.  Hugs.


----------



## goingforthemiracle

Wendy i am so so sorry love. I have been looking for you around and hoping you had good news. Its horrible i know, just been there, but try to stay strong and look forward.


----------



## wishingandhoping

Wendy I'm so sorry 

Any news Mrsball? X


----------



## Ms Gnomer

I'm so sorry, *wendycat*.  I know it's of no consolation whatsoever, but I learnt a lot from you on the Jan/Feb Cycle Buddies thread, so thank you so much for everything you shared. I really hope you're feeling OK. x


----------



## Dolphins

Hi all  

Thanks ladies for wishing me a "happy 40th birthday" on Sunday.    We was meant to go out for the day, but because it was half term still, the place we was going to visit was 'sold out', and then the weather decided to throw it down with rain, then snow, and it was also quite windy too.  Therefore we couldn't think of anywhere else to go, so we went out for a meal in North Yorkshire instead.  However, instead of it being a relaxing meal, our 18 mth. old son decided to throw the BIGGEST tantrum ever! All throughout the meal, and you could see other diners turning around and shaking their heads, like we could do anything to control our son's behaviour!!!!!!! when we covered ALL the basics, fed him, changed  him etc.  What's most confusing is he is normally quite well behaved in public, not a crying baby at all, but "TODAY" of all days, he decided to get really UPSET.  It went on to the point where it was quite embarrasing  , and instead of a relaxing, enjoyable, birthday meal out has a family to help to celebrate my 40th birthday, it was rushed, and embarrasing instead!  

However, I had a creme brulee for dessert, and the staff kindly put a lit candle in it, which I kindly blew out & made a wish, (I WONDER what "I wished for" ladies!!!!!)  

Anyway! We then went back home, where I was yet to open my cards, and my fiance surprised me with some lovely presents!  He had already put a 40th birthday announcement in the local paper for me the day before, but on my birthday he give me a Radley bag, something that I have wanted for ages, accompanied with the matching purse, then I got a 'special engraved case' with a lovely pen inside, which said:  'To mummy, happy 40th birthday from your son Nathan.' xxx.  Then, I got some money, and he had already paid for my hair, nails and brows doing.  A necklace, again from my son, a commerative newspaper from 40 yrs ago, and a paper of the date 40 years later (now), and he paid for my "commitment ring" to be extended, as it no longer fits on my finger, but it is still too tight, which unfortunately I'll have to take back to the jewellers to get adjusted again.  He also surprised me with a cake, that he iced himself, and some 40th helium balloons, and some banners, which were a really lovely surprise, so all in all my fiance did me proud!     

Unfortunately, we were going to watch a movie in the evening in the comfort of our own home, but we were all asleep by 9 p.m. but not before enjoying a glass of bubbly.  Therefore we tried to have a good day, despite all considered!  

However! It soon got to the retest again yesterday (the day after), and I am sorry to say that it is still a   for us.     I am feeling really miserable, disheartened and down now, but "hay! Life goes on doesn't it!" 

Bye for now.

xxx

p.s.  I am so sorry Wendycat, it is never easy for anyone to get a BFN, but you have had such a traumatic time of it overall, and I don't know how you manage to keep going, I really don't!  I really admire you!  Thinking of you, BIG hugs!     xx


----------



## Mrsball

HELP!!!
Just got results of the private Beta I paid for
I'm 10dp5dt and it's 186

Is this OK??!!!
Nervous!!
X


----------



## Pregwannabe

Sounds like a great 40th Dolphins!

MRsball that's a FAB beta!  With my DD mine was 76 at 9dp5dt.  

Btw girls check out betabase.info for beta level information!


----------



## Mrsball

Sorry dolphin
I posted my earlier message quickly in work without reading prior ones ...
I'm so sorry. I hope you're ok x x x x


----------



## anotherteresa

http://www.babymed.com/hcg-level-in-early-pregnancy#hCGLevelMean

Not sure if I have done this right. But should be a link to HCG Beta levels

I think your 4 weeks 1 day so looks really good.

/links


----------



## Franbanangela

OTD is tomorrow Southwest but think it's definitely a BFN as I have full AF now. Have been devastated today xx


----------



## billabong

Had my bloods done a day earlier to confirm what I already knew...BFN!

Congratulations to all the lucky ladies and to all the BFNs stay strong! Xxxx


----------



## CJGrey

Hi ladies 

Divas, dolphins, Wendy cat  and all you other lovely ladies I'm rant sorry this hasn't been your time.  I saw a lovely quote on one of my groups "everything will be alright in the end.  If it's not alright is not the end" big loves. 

Massive congrats to all the BFP's. Mrs Ball If be landed with that beta result  

Afm - I am officially addicted to poas lol! I'm 10dp5dt and been testing fir 2 days. I've been using both the first response early response  and superdrug drug tests. Every one I've done has had a faint line one but today's ones were still not as dark as control but blatant lines so I started to get excited. Decided to try a different brand tesco own and it is what I officially think is termed a "squinter "! Again there is something there but it is by far the faintest of all the tests I've done to date.  I've looked into the sensitivities and tesco is higher than the ones I've been using which had now got me worried that my levels won't be high enough for the clinic test on Thursday? Only saving grace is that the lines are def getting stronger on the more sensitive tests.  
On top of that I have woken to the most stinker cold and mahoosive  cold sore on my face. Any thoughts ladies I'm driving myself nuts not to mention bankrupting myself on bloody hpts lol xxx


----------



## CJGrey

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/gallery/displayimage.php?album=12&pid=15392#top_display_media

I think I may have done it? This is my superdrug one today. This is my clearest line to date which got me excited but I know they are sensitive tests xx


----------



## Ms Gnomer

CJ is the line coming up immediately? Looks like a positive to me, but I've never actually had one to compare it to!


----------



## Pregwannabe

Looks great CJ!!

I'm driving myself mad, my favorite hpt is FRER and they don't sell those here in Dubai!  Sigh!  So I've been taking Pasante Clear Sign dip stick hpts, this mornings test is definitely darker than yesterday mornings, but not by a lot.  I want a FRER!!!  I'm 6dp5dt, beta in 2 days.


----------



## Southwest

Franbanangela im so sorry :-( I hope you are ok. I think the worst part of being bfn is getting af. Have you tested anyway? 

I did a clear blue this morning at 11d3dt and was bfn. I'm sure it's not going to change. I don't know how I will cope otd. This is our last go and we owe £15k to our parents so can't just keep going indefinitely. I'm 40 in November and only had one egg fertilised so if we tried again we might not get any. I have a son (9) and although he calls my DH dad and we been together since he was 3 I know my dh really wants a child of his own. I feel such a failure, he could have had a whole family of his own if he had just met someone else. 

Anyway sorry for the negative post so early in the morning and I'm truly happy to see people with bfps. Enjoy your next 9 months. Xx


----------



## Mrsball

Ladies im sorry to hear of the negatives it is 
Heart breaking and I remember that feeling well 😔 
Take good care of yourselves

CJ I did a cheap tesco one after getting clear blue positives and it was negative 
That was the day before my 186 beta 
So don't worry I just think they are rubbish! 
X


----------



## Samdog

Hi I am currently 9dp 5dt and wondering when to test. Otd isn't till next Monday. Don't want to test, I am really scared to be honest. Any advice? X


----------



## Pregwannabe

Southwest I am so sorry.


----------



## Ms Gnomer

*Franbanangela* and *billabong*, I'm sorry it didn't work out for you this time. I hope you're both bearing up.


----------



## Ms Gnomer

*Southwest*, your DH loves you and chose to spend his life with you for better and for worse, so I'm sure he'd never put pressure on you the way you're blaming yourself.  It must be incredibly hard for you both. Thinking of you.


----------



## CJGrey

Mrs gnomer  yes that line was there within the 3 minute timescale. 

Mrs Ball  thanks for that. My clinic doesn't do beta so I'm ringing my doctor at 12 to see if I can get one done there.  I think a figure might ease some of this mentalness lol!

Sam dog I tested early and have been getting faint positives since 8dp5dt but it hasn't rant eased my mind lol Just made me more crazy! Superdrug or frer are the best for early testing in my opinion xxx


----------



## Mrsball

CJ I paid to have mine done privately too as my clinic don't do them
Having another done Friday 
It was 90 quid then 50 quid for the re tests...  A lot of money but a small price to pay to ease my mind
And the clinic is right opposite my work by the gherkin in London so convenient! 
X


----------



## Pregwannabe

Sorry for all of the bfns, it is such a massive blow, I know.  Thinking of you all.

afm, I've been getting progressively darker internet cheapies, today (6dp5dt) got an immediate CB bfp, plus a 1-2 weeks CB Digital!  Plus I feel horrendous so thinking this is the real deal!


----------



## Mrsball

Congrats Pregwannabe
I feel awful too! Really nauseous but I've read that don't normally start until 6 weeks so I'm guessing it's just my nerves about making it! X


----------



## Ms Gnomer

Is anyone else like me and not testing early?  I'm starting to find things a bit difficult, as it's starting to screw with my head, whereas I think I'd be fine on my own if I wasn't reading other people's early test stuff/symptoms, etc.  I don't want to not support people though, so I won't be clearing off in a hurry!  I just wonder if I have any other non-testers cycling with me at the moment.  If so, please let yourself be known so I know I'm not alone in this madness!


----------



## Lolem

Ms Gnomer - I was terrified of testing. Hubby even had to persuade me to test on our OTD!


----------



## Ms Gnomer

Haha!   I'm not actually scared of testing TBH, I just wanted to wait until OTD to do it, as there must be a reason they ask you to test then.  If that's incorrect, I'm happy to be given different advice!


----------



## Waiting to meet

Ms Gnomer,
I'm not testing either and feel exactly the same as you. Keeping away a little bit so that I'm not tempted. My it'd is Saturday, sooooo nervous. Have been in tears tonight as not feeling any symptoms, my boobs were killing at first but haven't been hurting as much since Sunday....

Congratulations to all the positives, take care sxx
Hugs to to the negatives, it's so tough. Be kind

Xx


----------



## Ms Gnomer

I am really relieved to not be alone!   It's so hard not to overthink everything.  My OTD is a week away and I hadn't even really thought about it until last night when I read too many things on various threads here and had a terrible night's sleep as a result.  What an idiot!


----------



## Waiting to meet

I have to say it's this last week which has been worse for me. Not that much longer to hang on now, I just think that for myself I would rather test on the offical date as then I'll feel more confident in the result. In fact I think Friday should be my test day but they know I can't get to the clinic on Friday.

If I get a positive I will take a hundred tests just to see those two lines, never even had a hint of them.

I hope the next week goes quickly for you xx


----------



## Ms Gnomer

Thank you!   Fingers crossed your last couple of days fly by too.  x


----------



## Pregwannabe

For me testing early last time let me so very happy about my pregnancy for 3 days before the bleeding began.  If I had waited for OTD I would've already been bleeding when I got the bfp and would have not enjoyed a second of it.  So for me 3 days of bliss was better than none.

But TOTALLY understand not testing, I just have no willpower


----------



## Ms Gnomer

Haha!  I thought I'd be in that camp, but it turns out I've got more willpower than I expected.   It's good to have a bit of a balance on here between those of us who do test early and those of us who don't.  I actually considered starting a non-testers thread, as there seem to be so few of us!


----------



## Samdog

Am waiting for my otd. It is so hard. I don't want to know the answer if it isn't a bfp!


----------



## Busy B

I poas'ed this morning.  bfn.  Emailed the clinic and they told me to do a beta hcg test - so spent half the morning trying to find someone to do it for me.  Results tomorrow morning, but not holding my breath at all.  Am devastated.


----------



## Mrsball

Busyb
sorry to hear that, but how far in are you? 
Is today otd?
It's not over yet so try and get a decent sleep and I will have everything crossed for you tomorrow x


----------



## Busy B

Thanks for that MrsB - today was otd - poas day - as prescribed by clinic.  Found a place to take bloods - so will find out in the morning.  Will let you know what happens. Will try and sleep - you are right - things do look better in the morning.xx


----------



## Toffee_Apple

Good Morning Ladies

Is there anyone whose OTD is tomorrow?

Mine is & I have been driving myself  With the help of Dr Google. So far have managed to not fall for the siren call of the pee sticks but not sure if I'll manage to hold out until tomorrow as would rather go in mentally prepared for bloods (soften the blow so to speak).

First week of 2WW wasn't too bad but this second week has been absolute agony & taken forever -talk about life in slow motion!


----------



## Waiting to meet

Hi skylar,
Mine Otd is tomorrow, so nervous. No real symptoms so trying to prepare myself. I've not tested either considering doing on in the morning but think I will wait now. The results only take an hour. 

However have arranged to look after an abandoned new born kitten for a friend on sat. Evening so it will be good practise (two hourly feeds) if it's a positive and a welcome distraction if not - first steps to becoming the crazy cat lady.

I'll be thinking of you tomorrow, fingers crossed
Xx


----------



## Toffee_Apple

Hi Waiting to meet

I'll keep my fingers crossed for you too & really   you get your BFP.Glad to hear they ring you with the results quite quickly as had visions of having to hang about all day & getting more anxious by the minute!

That is too cute about the kitten!I am already a bona fida certified crazy cat lady amongst family and friends as I have 4 lol.

xx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*BusyB*, everything crossed for you  X

*Skylar & wtm*, best of luck to you both tomorrow. X


----------



## CharlieJ

Morning ladies, DH & I decided to test this am as I'm feeling horrid. So hot and headachey and overwhelmingly tired. OTD is sunday. 

We got a   !!!

We are very pleased to get here again. Now for the scary bit. I really hope I don't loose it this time. So petrified I will get AF this week and it will all be over. 

Must stay


----------



## Toffee_Apple

Thank-you Jam&Cream

Congratulations CharlieJ on your *BFP* !Woo Hoo!Thats fantastic news,wishing you a healthy & happy 9 months.

xx


----------



## Juju77

Hi everyone

Got my period today, day 29 of my cycle. I knew I would this time so I wasn't too disappointed because I had to do the insem 2 days early (Cryos delivered too early and it was dry ice). I did have vague hope yesterday because on Wednesday I got a killer migraine and normally my period comes on the same day as the migraine or the day after, but the day after it hadn't come so I thought that was a bit strange, also I didn't get any period pain so I was hopeful there too but never mind.

I'm planning on meeting a known donor either next month or April (I've just paid for really expensive 'glamping' trip for my son's birthday so not sure if I can afford next month). I have to travel outside the area and get a hotel etc. Really nervous but I'm starting to give up on the whole frozen sperm thing - the longevity isn't good enough and I think fresh would give me a better chance.


----------



## Ottercops123

Blood results are in and definitely negative my heart is breaking and my other half is devastated you forget how much men hurt in this too.

Lovely message of a fellow ff user thank you.


Good luck to everyone left for this month xxx


----------



## Pregwannabe

So sorry Trudy and Juju  

Congrats Charlie!z


----------



## Ms Gnomer

Sorry to hear your news *Trudy* and *Juju*. 

Awesome result for *Charlie* though. Congratulations! 

AFM I've had terrible nausea all day. If I eat, I feel like I'm going to puke, and when I was in the supermarket earlier the smell of the hot deli counter made me want to hurl. I really hope this isn't a bug, as I can't imagine that retching will do much for implantation! It also does not bode well for this evening, as I'm supposed to be going out for dinner... I may have to bail at this rate. I've spoken to one of the nurses at my clinic in case it does turn out to be a stomach bug, and she's just advised me to eat little and often, and to make sure I drink plenty of fluids. She ended the call with "don't be tempted to test early", which made me smile. As you know I'm determined to last the distance to OTD, so I'm the last person she needed to say that to!  OTD is still feeling an awful long way away, though... this second week is really dragging!


----------



## Toffee_Apple

So sorry Trudy & Juju


----------



## Samdog

So sorry Trudy and juju.

Congrats Charlie! 

Got a bad upset tummy for the second time this week, I hope this isn't a bad sign. Had twinges today. Otd is Monday I am ready to cave and test early.


----------



## kezzywoo

Stay strong Sam dog I caved and did one on Wednesday and it disheartened me. 
Afm, bleedjng slightly worse now, so gutted, partner wants me to test but I am working all weekend so really don't want to see a positive. Xx


----------



## kezzywoo

A negative that was meant to say! By gosh a positive would be amazing a miracle in fact! Xx


----------



## Waiting to meet

Hi ladies,

Sorry to read the negatives on here, look after yourselves.

Congratulations to the positives.

We had our beta test this morning and got   So happy but can't really believe it yet. Just wanted to say I didn't really have any symptoms and was literally just walking yo the shop to buy a bottle of wine for this evening when we got the call, so please don't give up hope. 

Xx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*wtm*,  massive congratulations. X


----------



## Waiting to meet

Thank you x


----------



## Samdog

Fantastic wtm.!

Cramps began last night. I hope this isn't over for us again. Am so stressed.


----------



## Toffee_Apple

Congratulations Waiting to meet on your fantastic news. Wishing you a healthy & happy 9 months xx


----------



## wishingandhoping

Hi Jodie
I would also agree that it's looking like a bfp! Especially since you had a bfn the day before and that you're so close to OTD x


----------



## Waiting to meet

Thank you everyone.
Congratulations Jodie.

Skylar, hope you get on well today. Fingers tightly crossed for you.

Xxx


----------



## Toffee_Apple

Thanks Waiting to meet am here at bloods now and there are about 50 million ladies here!Hopefully not too long a wait xx


----------



## Ms Gnomer

Congratulations again from the other thread, girls.  Fingers crossed for Skylar.

AFM horrendous night sweats last night. Had to change my top as I could actually wring it out. Not very nice!


----------



## Busy B

Got the call yesterday.. betas less than 1. So this is the end of this round . Going out for a huge stomp this morning to try and clear some of the drugs. Thanks for all the support. X


----------



## Ms Gnomer

Sorry to hear that Busy B. I hope you enjoy a good stomp, it's certainly a good day for it.


----------



## Toffee_Apple

Thank-you Ms Gnomer 

I'm so sorry BusyB


----------



## Waiting to meet

So sorry busy b x


----------



## CJGrey

Hya ladies 

OTD was yesterday and we got our BFP!

Clear blue early came up instantly,  clinic test nice thick bit still slightly fainter line but CB digi  came up pregnant  2-3 weeks! We are landed but still cautious.  Scan booked for 20th March so praying to see a little hb and then I'll relax.  Symptoms for me ate really nauseous smells are turning me and super sore boobs plus a lot of pinching going on down there. 

Mrs gnomer your symptoms are making me feel very confident for you 

From a total poas addict (I've got 15 tests in a box oops! ) if you insist on testing early then superdrug or first response early response are fantastic for showing lines albeit faint ones early on. I saved cb for otd as I was petrified my levels wouldn't be high enough for the digi but it came up 2-3 within a few minutes. 

Massive Congratulations to all the BFP's it's such a lovely feeling. 

Ladies with bfns I'm truly sorry.  The one lovely quote I've seen since I started this journey is

"Everything will be alright in the end. If it's not alright then it's not the end"

Good luck to everyone whose still holding out for otd fingers crossed  xxx


----------



## Toffee_Apple

The clinic telephoned earlier and confirmed I have my   
      DH & I are over the moon!

I think I will spend all of next week POAS just to see what 2 lines look like after years of being faced by a stark white space where a second line should be.

Thank-you so much to everyone for their support.

Congrats CJGrey on your happy news too-wishing you a healthy & happy 9 months

Keeping my fingers crossed for everyone whose OTD is coming up


----------



## CharlieJ

Nice one skylar & cjgrey Great news!  

Big   For those who are getting bad news xxx

Afm I'm getting a bit worried as feel a lot better in myself today and boobs less sore (but still quite heavy feeling & sensitive) also not as tired. Hoping this isn't a bad sign that things aren't progressing inside. Also not as tired. 2 small crampy feelings today too. So so scared right now.


----------



## Ms Gnomer

Congratulations, Skylar, what fantastic news! 

AFM: game over. Had a sudden pain in my stomach about an hour ago and am now spotting. I feel absolutely terrible and am going to bed now in the hope I'll feel better in the morning, even though it isn't meant to be this time. In honesty, I never thought I'd feel as completely devastated as this. I thought I was too rational for that sort of thing, but clearly not!


----------



## jodieanneb

Ms Gnomer

Don't give up. It over over till it's over. Hold on to faith. 
With my daughter, I bled from 8dpt till I was 13 weeks pregnant xx


----------



## Toffee_Apple

Thank-you so much Ms Gnomer & CharlieJ.

Mrs Gnomer I'm so sorry  I agree though with what Jodie said some ladies do bleed & still have a positive outcome I really hope that happens in your case    

CharlieJ I felt wiped out in week 1 of 2ww & also started feeling more like my old self in week 2, less tired,so am hoping this is a good sign for you.

️️xx


----------



## Ms Gnomer

Thanks ladies. I had a nap then a good curry, so feeling far happier. I'll carry on behaving until I'm past OTD.


----------



## Pregwannabe

Ms Gnomer, as you know I've been testing lol.  But just wanted you to know I started spotting the night of 8/9dp5dt.  It lasted for about 12 hours, at one point was dark red.  Also have cramping.  So far things are continuing normally, betas ok.  So don't give up hope!


That said spotting is always scary and I am calm one minute and freaking out the next.  

Thinking of you.


----------

